# 1960 Impala "The Big PayBack"



## STRICTLY MIKE

sup LIL , Ok after Months of going back and forth on starting a build topic I've finally decided to start one after buying and selling a few cars I Finally found the one that I actually felt comfortable with dumping my hard earned money Into . I chose to build a 60... 1. because its a love/hate car To some. 2. my Pop's owned one when I was a kid and It seemed that we only drove it when we were going to visit one of my many uncles In the slammer and I could remember those body lines and those gangsta ass tunes that my dad would play as we rolled along . I picked this car up right at 1 year ago from a fire fighter In Georgia and It ran and drove when I got it so after taking It for a few spins I decided to get to work on it. The name "THE BIG PAYBACk" is from one of my many favorites James Brown songs. The Initial Plans for the cars were as follows...... black, black interior, sanco blinds, 12x60 cruisers, rocker moldings conti kit, 72 spoke all chrome z's NO CHROME ,Ted WELLS color bar ,all black suspension but after starting to get to work. most of those plans quickly went out the window. don't get it twisted though this car is and will be *STRICTLY STREET! *I'm just a perfectionist when it comes to putting together my builds every nut and bolt will be touched .so here it is my 6~0 "THE BIG PAYBACK"


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## jjfrom713

DANG! ALL I CAN SAY CLEAN AS THEY'LL BE


----------



## Skim

ive been waiting for this!


----------



## lone star

Great year and good song


----------



## regal ryda

Finally :thumbsup:


----------



## sickthree




----------



## pejayloc

Real Clean 60 Homie


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

"THE BIG PAYBACK". This rider has come a long way brau. TTT for a clean first generation impala.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

jjfrom713 said:


> DANG! ALL I CAN SAY CLEAN AS THEY'LL BE


Fosho JJ Thanks 



Skim said:


> ive been waiting for this!


 I know huh! LOL....shoot me that Pic when you get a chance I'll save it for later In the thread.



lone star said:


> Great year and good song


thanks kenny G



regal ryda said:


> Finally :thumbsup:


Yup Mikey had to get one on here 



pejayloc said:


> Real Clean 60 Homie


 Thanks Pee jay and Pm Replied:h5:



STRICTLY JAY said:


> "THE BIG PAYBACK". This rider has come a long way brau. TTT for a clean first generation impala.


Thanks Brau &Heck Ya jaybo Although It seems that I've been moving at a snails pace It's coming out right .It gets tempting to rush that I cant lie but I wouldn't dare sacrafice qaulity homie. That Would be like James Brown Performing without a fresh press and those chances were slim


----------



## JUIC'D64

Ttt looks clean


----------



## westcoastlowrider

About time homie this gonna be good, a top quality street ride TTMFT for the big pay back


----------



## caddyking

sounds like it's about to go down


----------



## vouges17

thats whats up my guy, we need pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Clean 60


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

JUIC'D64 said:


> Ttt looks clean


thanks bro you have a bad ass 60 :thumbsup:



westcoastlowrider said:


> About time homie this gonna be good, a top quality street ride TTMFT for the big pay back


 trying to be like you mayne



caddyking said:


> sounds like it's about to go down


yes zir



vouges17 said:


> thats whats up my guy, we need pics


 Im getting the pics in order gimmie a few



BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Clean 60


thanks you have a nice 60 as well


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

So after taking a Final cruise in which Ill post the video up later It was time for the dis -assembly thanks to my club brothers and friends for coming through to assist me.


----------



## vouges17

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> So after taking a Final cruise in which Ill post the video up later It was time for the dis -assembly thanks to my club brothers and friends for coming through to assist me.


:nicoderm:


----------



## jbrazy

I see you homie! Looks like a good start get some pics going bro. Get at me!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

vouges17 said:


> :nicoderm:


 ok ok sleep


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

jbrazy said:


> I see you homie! Looks like a good start get some pics going bro. Get at me!


fosho J pm your number man .


----------



## CadillacTom

Looking forward to this build. The 60 is a real elegant car. Good luck Homie!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

as you can see I had more help then room so I worked it out with the homie for us to get down at his shop, but before I took It the next morning I pulled the engine/tranny


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

CadillacTom said:


> Looking forward to this build. The 60 is a real elegant car. Good luck Homie!


thanks brotheruffin:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> So after taking a Final cruise in which Ill post the video up later It was time for the dis -assembly thanks to my club brothers and friends for coming through to assist me.


This gonna be good :drama:


----------



## graham

putting this one on watch


----------



## baggedout81

Dam,moving fast!!!


----------



## redrum702

We have a 60 rag in Vegas from our club STREET PLAYERS that busting at the super show this year called the big payback with murals of James brown on the trunk and everything


----------



## Coca Pearl

good looking 60


----------



## big C

looking good homie got to love them 60s:thumbsup:


----------



## BOSS HOGIN

its about time some one does a built up on a 60 hard top:thumbsup:take lots of pics homie cant wait!


----------



## rolling deep

Nice good luck on it.


----------



## JOHN818

Looking real good...


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:nicoderm: homies makin fast progress on this one, wonder what color hes gonna paint it? :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

check ur pm I have them never before seen flicks lol


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> check ur pm I have them never before seen flicks lol


 gotcha zillla thanks homie:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

thanks fellas!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

redrum702 said:


> We have a 60 rag in Vegas from our club STREET PLAYERS that busting at the super show this year called the big payback with murals of James brown on the trunk and everything


cool homie I cant wait to see it, the cars and the god father of soul I searched and searched to make sure the name wasnt taken and to make sure the first car that was called the big payback was Still In japan







oh well I'll take it as great minds think alike cause my rag is going to be named the Big payback x2 lol..... cant wait to see your car though:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ok after pulling the motor /tranny and some other pieces It was time to take the 6~0 to the paint shop to complete getting it ready for paint , so I called up a few homies to make sure I'd have enough manpower to get the car on the trailer


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

The homies bones ,cheetos and sinbad helped a brother .


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

boner reppin daygo wanted to get a pic with payback before we got it on the trailer .


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

and were OFF!....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> :nicoderm: homies makin fast progress on this one, wonder what color hes gonna paint it? :thumbsup:


:dunno:


----------



## regal ryda

owwweeee :shocked:


----------



## BOSS HOGIN

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


 Destination too tha next level :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

OH YEA! GET DOWN BRA:wow:


----------



## Skim

ive seen it recently and lets just say its :wow:


----------



## carlito77

damn holding out on pics then :wow:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Skim said:


> ive seen it recently and lets just say its :wow:


LOL :nicoderm:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> ive seen it recently and lets just say its :wow:


 :shocked: u sure we're seeing the same car zilla? LOL!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> LOL :nicoderm:


 I have a few pics to post stay tuned Its rainy and cool here which means I'm about to go put In some Work .


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

carlito77 said:


> damn holding out on pics then :wow:


:no: :dunno:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :shocked: u sure we're seeing the same car zilla? LOL!!


I think skim is confused :around: :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> I think skim is confused :around: :biggrin:


 more like:420:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I picked up some acc's for "THE BIG PAYBACK" NOS door shields , 12x60 cruiser's , Stars ,scuff Pads& Rocker Moldings


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## regal ryda

got errthang fo that ol skool look :thumbsup:


----------



## cut_six_tre

Pay back is the thing you got to see!!! ....... lol cant wait to we all roll out homie ,your car will lead nicely and we'll be dippin right with ya on STRICTLY!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

cut_six_tre said:


> Pay back is the thing you got to see!!! ....... lol cant wait to we all roll out homie ,your car will lead nicely and we'll be dippin right with ya on STRICTLY!!


 fosho and you know this man next saturday dont forget we gotta get them in the inner circle.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> got errthang fo that ol skool look :thumbsup:


 trying to B like you mikey cant wait to roll with you to homie:biggrin:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


Ahhhhhhhh shitttttt


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> trying to B like you mikey cant wait to roll with you to homie:biggrin:


shit you light years ahead of me....gon make me take some notes and get to it on the one I got stashed


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> shit you light years ahead of me....gon make me take some notes and get to it on the one I got stashed


pull that out lets put that work in then homie building a 1st gen is a whole nutha ball game parts are high as giraffe puss :yes:. and not as easy to find but I'm having fun putting this car together so who cares


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> Ahhhhhhhh shitttttt


:h5: ITS ONLY RIGHT ! i got to do it:biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

clip and trims off


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

checkin Inventory.....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> clip and trims off


Damm homie makin lightning fast progress :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Whats the plans on the interior homie? All OG style??


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> Whats the plans on the interior homie? All OG style??


 sup wit it big homie? yes sir Im going with an og Interior kit from C.A.R.S. they make really nice Og Interior kits . You thinking the same right Og interior?


----------



## Loco 61

Im Tuned In Big Mike... Good To See Your Build Homie.. Much Props Brother..:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Loco 61 said:


> Im Tuned In Big Mike... Good To See Your Build Homie.. Much Props Brother..:thumbsup:


 Fosho alex thanks big homie Ill be dippin in on yours as well. :h5:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup wit it big homie? yes sir Im going with an og Interior kit from C.A.R.S. they make really nice Og Interior kits . You thinking the same right Og interior?


OG is the way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> OG is the way to go :thumbsup:


:yes: yes sir!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Ok so I ended up finding a Ted Wells color bar but when I got it the bar wasn't in working order so i opened it up and went to work on it ,here's a few pics and the during/ending result You don't see many of the Ted wells colors Bars with the signature Face plate so this Is a rare find ted told me himself. :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

TEST RUN...


----------



## Loco 61

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> TEST RUN...


Bad Ass..


----------



## vouges17

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> TEST RUN...


thats the business right there! :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> TEST RUN...


Damm no better feeling that cruisin in your impala and that color bar dancing to the old skool jam playin out the speakers :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

this song never gets old !


----------



## dunk420

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Ok so I ended up finding a Ted Wells color bar but when I got it the bar wasn't in working order so i opened it up and went to work on it ,here's a few pics and the during/ending result You don't see many of the Ted wells colors Bars with the signature Face plate so this Is a rare find ted told me himself. :biggrin:


I want one! Looks good keep up tha work! And thanks fer tha firestones! They nice!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> this song never gets old !


*Thats the jam too lay the cars ass flat on the pavement and cruise LOW AND SLOWWWW with a bumpin system :thumbsup: too really feel the soul in that song*


----------



## EXCANDALOW

westcoastlowrider said:


> *Thats the jam too lay the cars ass flat on the pavement and cruise LOW AND SLOWWWW with a bumpin system :thumbsup: too really feel the soul in that song*


one of my favorite songs......... i was a teen in san jose (king and story) and seen some esays in a 1948 fleetline bumping it loud and we were cruising in a 86 monte next to them with no music .......fuking priceless memorys!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> *Thats the jam too lay the cars ass flat on the pavement and cruise LOW AND SLOWWWW with a bumpin system :thumbsup: too really feel the soul in that song*


your right Payback will lay like a lowrider supposed to , I just love the look of cruiser dumped over qaulity wheels :yes:.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

EXCANDALOW said:


> one of my favorite songs......... i was a teen in san jose (king and story) and seen some esays in a 1948 fleetline bumping it loud and we were cruising in a 86 monte next to them with no music .......fuking priceless memorys!!


 Heck ya jose this jam will never grow old . Im stuck in the 70's cause that mostly what I listen to .


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I picked up some *CPP * acc's for payback A full disc brake setup with chrome booster and master and a front suspension kit ,


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Ok so now the car is out of my hands getting ready to get a qaulity paint job ...... time to remove the old paint to see whats underneath *Aircraft* paint remover was applied for easy stripping .I will go from the bare metal up with nothing but the best I supply the material the homie supplies the work. this cars looks to have been painted about 20 times ! shit was thick!


----------



## Skim

my boy say fuck sandblasting! :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> my boy say fuck sandblasting! :biggrin:


 LOL!! now you know Im gone blast the shit outta this batch:roflmao:


----------



## dunk420

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> LOL!! now you know Im gone blast the shit outta this batch:roflmao:


WHY AIR CRAFT STRIP THEN BLAST?? I WOULD THINK A GOOD AIRCRAFT STRIP THEN DA WOULD GET 80% OF IT DONE THEN MAYBE PORTA BLAST THE HARD TO REACH AREAS BUT IF U WERE TO BLAST HOLE CAR THEN I WOULD TAKE IT TO THEM ASIS!!!! LESS THEY GIVE U A BREAK OFF THE PRICE FER STRIPING IT FIRST!!! WAS THE STRIPER A GOOD INVESTMENT R SHOULD I GO TO THE BLASTER AN SAY FUK IT? IVE NEVER USED N E STRIPER IS WHY I ASK!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

dunk420 said:


> I want one! Looks good keep up tha work! And thanks fer tha firestones! They nice!!!


 no problem chris glad I could help a cool brother out and If you need teds # get at me


----------



## Stranger69

:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Looking good. Good luck..


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

dunk420 said:


> WHY AIR CRAFT STRIP THEN BLAST?? I WOULD THINK A GOOD AIRCRAFT STRIP THEN DA WOULD GET 80% OF IT DONE THEN MAYBE PORTA BLAST THE HARD TO REACH AREAS BUT IF U WERE TO BLAST HOLE CAR THEN I WOULD TAKE IT TO THEM ASIS!!!! LESS THEY GIVE U A BREAK OFF THE PRICE FER STRIPING IT FIRST!!! WAS THE STRIPER A GOOD INVESTMENT R SHOULD I GO TO THE BLASTER AN SAY FUK IT? IVE NEVER USED N E STRIPER IS WHY I ASK!!!


Sup wit It chris , The Aircraft was applied so that we wouldn't spend a ton of time sanding the car down.... it took it down straight to bare metal. and the blast is to get the metal nice and clean there could be rust beneath the surface that they eye cant see so you wanna make sure that Its Clean. here's an example .... you ever see how when some half ass a car that they know has rust issues only for the paint to bubble up/lift? Body work is 95% of a qaulity paint job and Its best to over do it then not do it right or rush it. Bodywork will make or break a quality paint job. so its better to be safe than sorry you figure this car /metal is 53 years old so it definitely needs TLC . and Just to answer your question out right I say strip it then blast it that way the blaster has direct contact with the metal wit nothing In between . That's what I'd do .the strippers only $20.00 . IMO i say always spend money on* GOOD * *MATERIALS *l , *QUALITY* paint work, *& KNOW WHAT YOUR PAINTER IS USING AND THE PRODUCTS BACKGROUND OR BUY YOUR OWN MATERIALS .*the end result will always be a . If you ever need any parts blasted I have a blaster that I purchased for my parts you can use.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Looking good. Good luck..


thanks angel , your 60 is NICE!!:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Sup wit It chris , The Aircraft was applied so that we wouldn't spend a ton of time sanding the car down.... it took it down straight to bare metal. and the blast is to get the metal nice and clean there could be rust beneath the surface that they eye cant see so you wanna make sure that Its Clean. here's an example .... you ever see how when some half ass a car that they know has rust issues only for the paint to bubble up/lift? Body work is 95% of a qaulity paint job and Its best to over do it then not do it right or rush it. Bodywork will make or break a quality paint job. so its better to be safe than sorry you figure this car /metal is 53 years old so it definitely needs TLC . and Just to answer your question out right I say strip it then blast it that way the blaster has direct contact with the metal wit nothing In between . That's what I'd do .the strippers only $20.00 . IMO i say always spend money on* GOOD **MATERIALS *l , *QUALITY* paint work, *& KNOW WHAT YOUR PAINTER IS USING AND THE PRODUCTS BACKGROUND OR BUY YOUR OWN MATERIALS .*the end result will always be a . If you ever need any parts blasted I have a blaster that I purchased for my parts you can use.


The homie doing it right and with quality the FIRST time :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> thanks angel , your 60 is NICE!!:thumbsup:




Thanx. I'll be waiting to see the finished product. Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

the Big Pay Back


----------



## dunk420

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Sup wit It chris , The Aircraft was applied so that we wouldn't spend a ton of time sanding the car down.... it took it down straight to bare metal. and the blast is to get the metal nice and clean there could be rust beneath the surface that they eye cant see so you wanna make sure that Its Clean. here's an example .... you ever see how when some half ass a car that they know has rust issues only for the paint to bubble up/lift? Body work is 95% of a qaulity paint job and Its best to over do it then not do it right or rush it. Bodywork will make or break a quality paint job. so its better to be safe than sorry you figure this car /metal is 53 years old so it definitely needs TLC . and Just to answer your question out right I say strip it then blast it that way the blaster has direct contact with the metal wit nothing In between . That's what I'd do .the strippers only $20.00 . IMO i say always spend money on* GOOD **MATERIALS *l , *QUALITY* paint work, *& KNOW WHAT YOUR PAINTER IS USING AND THE PRODUCTS BACKGROUND OR BUY YOUR OWN MATERIALS .*the end result will always be a . If you ever need any parts blasted I have a blaster that I purchased for my parts you can use.



makes sents!!!! thanks big dawg!!! how big yo blaster?


----------



## Big Hollywood

Right on to the real man, nice progress. Cool grab on that Ted Wells color bar too :thumbsup:


----------



## Inked1

Looking good , keeping my eye on this one! :thumbsup: for Texas


----------



## infamous704

Nice Build


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thanx. I'll be waiting to see the finished product. Good luck. :thumbsup:


fosho stay tuned



OJ Hydraulics said:


> the Big Pay Back


sup christian 



dunk420 said:


> makes sents!!!! thanks big dawg!!! how big yo blaster?


 45pounds


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Inked1 said:


> Looking good , keeping my eye on this one! :thumbsup: for Texas


Thanks homie theres some nice rides coming out around here .Nice 62 



infamous704 said:


> Nice Build


thanks homie



Big Hollywood said:


> Right on to the real man, nice progress. Cool grab on that Ted Wells color bar too :thumbsup:


oh fosho they aint knowin ,thanks homie



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> fosho stay tuned
> 
> sup christian
> 
> 45pounds


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I've Picked up my wheels already here's the story on them .... So one day Im browsing craigslist I see an ad that says Zenith Wire wheels For 200.00 so I call the number an had the guy text me some pics and I couldn't believe my eyes . this guy had some 14x7 1985-zenith series 2's zenith with most of all the acc's Now If you've been lowriding you know these wheels are hard to find the adapters are mainly the parts that are always missing . So I jump up to go get the wheels ended up lowballing the dude to 100.00 and snatching them up The plan was send them To L.A. to have them rebuilt using the original parts but converting them to a 13x7 and put them in USA outters(barells). I eneded up selling the 3 ways super swepts to a guy frome san jose for 200.00 a few weeks later cause I had no plan of using them .uffin: The Night that I picked them up. I start cleaning them the moment I got them home.


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I've Picked up my wheels already here's the story on them .... So one day Im browsing craigslist I see an ad that says Zenith Wire wheels For 200.00 so I call the number an had the guy text me some pics and I couldn't believe my eyes . this guy had some 14x7 1985-zenith series 2's zenith with most of all the acc's Now If you've been lowriding you know these wheels are hard to find the adapters are mainly the parts that are always missing . So I jump up and go get the wheels ended up lowballing the dude to 100.00 and snatching them up The plan was send them To L.A. to have them rebuilt using the original parts but converting them to a 13x7 and put them in USA outters(barells). I eneded up selling the 3 ways super swepts to a guy frome san jose for 200.00 a few weeks later cause I had no plan of using them .uffin: The Night that I picked them up. I start cleaning them the moment I got them home.



Right place right time huh brau...lol


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Now there were 2 type's of Series Zeniths 201's and 202's of the 2 the 202's are little more rare and harder to find Parts for .... Here's the difference between the 2 the 201's series were Notorious for coming off the car so JIM CRAIG The Original Owner Of zenith wire wheels designed the 202's with more threads/teeth on the adapter to prevent the wheels from falling off you can tell what you have by the thread on the adapter and stamp at the rear hub 201's 6 threads 202's 8 threads


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

STRICTLY JAY said:


> Right place right time huh brau...lol


Its crazy cause i was telling you and slick months before I wish i could find a set . I remember calling you on my way to scoop them at like 12am LOL!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I was Told that I couldn't use the original guts and spokes By a Big Named company on this site which I knew was bullshit . so after a few calls and Pics to the 2nd owner Of Zenith wire wheels (Pat) he said that It could be done so I got the wheels ready to send out for rebuild .


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

While They were out getting Done I went on the hunt for some series 2 2way spinners Thanks To the Homie E.C. ROLO I found some *N.O.S. *only after a few days of searching


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Finally after waiting nearly 2 months here's the finished Product My*1985 series 2 202's Zeniths *


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I went out of my way because you don't see these often especially where I'm at most people don't even know what they are :no:


----------



## big C

Very nice homie


----------



## jjfrom713

So tight B-)


----------



## drasticbean

Very nice


----------



## Skim

x60! cars coming out nice homeboy


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Damm serious come up on those rims, they are really gonna set the car off Any updated progress pics on the impala


----------



## sic713




----------



## dunk420

Nice score , story , and follow thru! That's was up!!!!


----------



## dunk420

IM THINKING BOUT PULLING MY DEEZ OF TO SCRUB EM DOWN NOW THAT IM ROLLING ALOT MORE!! THEY GOT PRETY DIRTY OVER THE 3 YEAR BUILD AND I HAVE ONLY RUBED EM DOWN!! I WANT TO PULL ALL 4 WHEELS OFF AND ALL 4 CHROME ADAPTERS AND CLEAN THA SHIT OUTA THEM!!! SOOOOO WAT IS THE BEST THING TO USE FOR THE TRIPLE STAMPED SERIES THAT HAS THE DAYTON ENGRAVE ON THE LIP WITH GOLD NIPS?? U SEEM TO NO A TON BOUT WHEELS IS WHY IMA ASK U FIRST BIG DAWG!:tongue:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Let's see some more pics of big payback homie


----------



## nferno

dunk420 said:


> WHY AIR CRAFT STRIP THEN BLAST?? I WOULD THINK A GOOD AIRCRAFT STRIP THEN DA WOULD GET 80% OF IT DONE THEN MAYBE PORTA BLAST THE HARD TO REACH AREAS BUT IF U WERE TO BLAST HOLE CAR THEN I WOULD TAKE IT TO THEM ASIS!!!! LESS THEY GIVE U A BREAK OFF THE PRICE FER STRIPING IT FIRST!!! WAS THE STRIPER A GOOD INVESTMENT R SHOULD I GO TO THE BLASTER AN SAY FUK IT? IVE NEVER USED N E STRIPER IS WHY I ASK!!!





STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Sup wit It chris , The Aircraft was applied so that we wouldn't spend a ton of time sanding the car down.... it took it down straight to bare metal. and the blast is to get the metal nice and clean there could be rust beneath the surface that they eye cant see so you wanna make sure that Its Clean. here's an example .... you ever see how when some half ass a car that they know has rust issues only for the paint to bubble up/lift? Body work is 95% of a qaulity paint job and Its best to over do it then not do it right or rush it. Bodywork will make or break a quality paint job. so its better to be safe than sorry you figure this car /metal is 53 years old so it definitely needs TLC . and Just to answer your question out right I say strip it then blast it that way the blaster has direct contact with the metal wit nothing In between . That's what I'd do .the strippers only $20.00 . IMO i say always spend money on* GOOD * *MATERIALS *l , *QUALITY* paint work, *& KNOW WHAT YOUR PAINTER IS USING AND THE PRODUCTS BACKGROUND OR BUY YOUR OWN MATERIALS .*the end result will always be a . If you ever need any parts blasted I have a blaster that I purchased for my parts you can use.


If i could also add. Ive always believed blasting to be a rougher way to remove paint, i mean rougher in the way it is less delicate with the cars metal. Ive seen in the past that sandblasting can warp panels from a combination of the pressure and heat it can cause, not to mention operators that either don't know or don't care about what they are doing. Sure its fine on a chassis but for panels i try to steer clear of it. Plus fuck i hate cleaning out the sand afterwards, feels like you can never ever get it all completely out!

I have used paint stripper first then blasted before, usually on cars you know are straight and original. I use this combination to actually see whats under the paint, then make an assessment of whats the next step to continue striping. Just say you discover you have a heap of bond under the paint, you can sand it out without being harsh on the steel, warping it etc. You take it to a sandblaster and they will just hold the nozzle on the area until its all gone, usually distorting the panel even more in the process. If the cars spent 20 years sitting in a field being used as target practise and as a chicken coop then by all means id get it blasted, you can't damage whats already busted.

90% of the cars that use to come through for paint back when i was working in the industry would be due to poor preparation. Like you said mike, rust coming through. That cheap quote you get today to paint your pride and joy is going to cost you three to four times as much five years later down the track when it all goes to shit and the cracking, sinking and rust all start coming through. The main culprit that was always reoccurring would be incorrect preparation of bare metal surfaces resulting in tiny rust bubbles forming. People don't seem to realise that a bare metal surface needs to be chemically treated for the best results (maybe in my climate anyway), it can't be left bare for long periods of time and shouldn't be touched by unprotected human hands i.e sweat.

Sorry for the long post, looks like a great project you have going there, look forward to reading this build thread :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

dunk420 said:


> IM THINKING BOUT PULLING MY DEEZ OF TO SCRUB EM DOWN NOW THAT IM ROLLING ALOT MORE!! THEY GOT PRETY DIRTY OVER THE 3 YEAR BUILD AND I HAVE ONLY RUBED EM DOWN!! I WANT TO PULL ALL 4 WHEELS OFF AND ALL 4 CHROME ADAPTERS AND CLEAN THA SHIT OUTA THEM!!! SOOOOO WAT IS THE BEST THING TO USE FOR THE TRIPLE STAMPED SERIES THAT HAS THE DAYTON ENGRAVE ON THE LIP WITH GOLD NIPS?? U SEEM TO NO A TON BOUT WHEELS IS WHY IMA ASK U FIRST BIG DAWG!:tongue:


LOL!!!!! ya alright pull the wheels of go buy a soft dish brush and Order this from dayton and follow the instructions







....OH!!!! and







:wow: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

nferno said:


> If i could also add. Ive always believed blasting to be a rougher way to remove paint, i mean rougher in the way it is less delicate with the cars metal. Ive seen in the past that sandblasting can warp panels from a combination of the pressure and heat it can cause, not to mention operators that either don't know or don't care about what they are doing. Sure its fine on a chassis but for panels i try to steer clear of it. Plus fuck i hate cleaning out the sand afterwards, feels like you can never ever get it all completely out!
> 
> I have used paint stripper first then blasted before, usually on cars you know are straight and original. I use this combination to actually see whats under the paint, then make an assessment of whats the next step to continue striping. Just say you discover you have a heap of bond under the paint, you can sand it out without being harsh on the steel, warping it etc. You take it to a sandblaster and they will just hold the nozzle on the area until its all gone, usually distorting the panel even more in the process. If the cars spent 20 years sitting in a field being used as target practise and as a chicken coop then by all means id get it blasted, you can't damage whats already busted.
> 
> 90% of the cars that use to come through for paint back when i was working in the industry would be due to poor preparation. Like you said mike, rust coming through. That cheap quote you get today to paint your pride and joy is going to cost you three to four times as much five years later down the track when it all goes to shit and the cracking, sinking and rust all start coming through. The main culprit that was always reoccurring would be incorrect preparation of bare metal surfaces resulting in tiny rust bubbles forming. People don't seem to realise that a bare metal surface needs to be chemically treated for the best results (maybe in my climate anyway), it can't be left bare for long periods of time and shouldn't be touched by unprotected human hands i.e sweat.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, looks like a great project you have going there, look forward to reading this build thread :thumbsup:


yup and thanks uffin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> Let's see some more pics of big payback homie


 fosho homie I just uploaded some


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ok so now th car is stripped looks like It had a lot of body work done to it through out the years cause some amateur was going Bondo crazy LOL!! I went Into this car expecting to do some work to the body . when the car arrived some Issues were visual but they will be fixed correctly :yes:. The plan is to keep from using Bondo by getting rust free parts and Using fresh U.S.A. Metal., also where I did need filler use Metal 2 Metal .


----------



## ChevySSJunky

She is a BEAUTY homie, you move quick !


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

here's some of the issues that were found passenger side Front Quarter Near the rocker







Driver side Quarter Front and Back














:facepalm:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Alright so After Talking with the Painter here's what Im going to do because I don't Like to cut Corners Find a Nice solid pass Fender ,pass Door , Order 2 replacement quarter panels for Both sides and I through In after we cut out the quarters Coating the entire INNER STRUCTURE WITH POR-15 RUST PREVENTION PAINT. So I started On what I could do locally.... Searching For Parts


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ChevySSJunky said:


> She is a BEAUTY homie, you move quick !


 Thanks homie ! stay tuned In...


----------



## Skim

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Thanks homie ! stay tuned In...


oh yeah we tuned in :biggrin: what it do big homie. this is gonna be one nice car when finished. I like how your topic is layed out too and a lot of good info being shared here!


----------



## 8t4mc

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Alright so After Talking with the Painter here's what Im going to do because I don't Like to cut Corners Find a Nice solid pass Fender ,pass Door , Order 2 replacement quarter panels for Both sides and I through In after we cut out the quarters Coating the entire INNER STRUCTURE WITH POR-15 RUST PREVENTION PAINT. So I started On what I could do locally.... Searching For Parts


I like your style man!!


----------



## dunk420

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> LOL!!!!! ya alright pull the wheels of go buy a soft dish brush and Order this from dayton and follow the instructions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....OH!!!! and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


THANKS MAIN!! LUVN THIS BUILD SO FAR!!!


----------



## dunk420

JUST ORDERED THE SPRAY AS WELL AS THE POLISH SHIT!!! $29.78 SHIPPED!! WELL C WATS UP N 5 DAYS!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl

that a nice score. i found a SET OF 13X7 72 SPOKE D'S @ A SWAPMEET AND END UP GOING TO GET SOMETHING TO EAT AND CAME BACK THEY WAS GONE AND FOUND OUT MY HOMIE BOUGHT THEM, BUT GOOD THING HE DID CUZ I NEVER WOULD HAVE SCORE THE BALL CAP VISOR.


----------



## chrisdizzle

Lookin good Mike!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> oh yeah we tuned in :biggrin: what it do big homie. this is gonna be one nice car when finished. I like how your topic is layed out too and a lot of good info being shared here!


Fosho Thanks skim I'm just trying to let my fellow riders know what to expect and be informative at the same time homie.uffin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

8t4mc said:


> I like your style man!!


Thanks Homie just Trying to be different with this art Form that's what sets us apart. 



dunk420 said:


> THANKS MAIN!! LUVN THIS BUILD SO FAR!!!


 cool chris let me know how it works out for you homie , Thats some really good stuff make sure you get the dish brush with the soft bristles they'll shine like diamonds. on your white walls use "Bleach white" you'll be throwing spiders in the street LOL!!











dunk420 said:


> JUST ORDERED THE SPRAY AS WELL AS THE POLISH SHIT!!! $29.78 SHIPPED!! WELL C WATS UP N 5 DAYS!!!


 That Price aint too bad considering you want your wheels to keep that brand new look



chrisdizzle said:


> Lookin good Mike!


Thanks Chris how u been brother?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Coca Pearl said:


> that a nice score. i found a SET OF 13X7 72 SPOKE D'S @ A SWAPMEET AND END UP GOING TO GET SOMETHING TO EAT AND CAME BACK THEY WAS GONE AND FOUND OUT MY HOMIE BOUGHT THEM, BUT GOOD THING HE DID CUZ I NEVER WOULD HAVE SCORE THE BALL CAP VISOR.


LOL!! I hear ya Pac I hate when that happens I Found some 45 spoke tru's out at the swap meet a couple months back but could'nt find the guy that were selling them . he was Never at his booth so we left my homie went back the next day and dude had sold them :banghead::banghead:


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> LOL!! I hear ya Pac I hate when that happens I Found some 45 spoke tru's out at the swap meet a couple months back but could'nt find the guy that were selling them . he was Never at his booth so we left my homie went back the next day and dude had sold them :banghead::banghead:


it was cool with me. they was going to collect more dust then anything. i going to rat rod my ride for awhile. then restore it og....


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:drama:


----------



## JUIC'D64

Car looking goods, have you seen that 60 thatjust busted out in vegas with the mural on the trunk "the payback"


----------



## Emailad4me773

Nice build Homie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> :drama:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

JUIC'D64 said:


> Car looking goods, have you seen that 60 thatjust busted out in vegas with the mural on the trunk "the payback"


Thanks Luck!! Yes I have the name thing with me Isn't a Big deal as the name has been used before on Atleast 5 different cars 2 of them being from Your club . The cars super clean and sleek If I might add But Mines Is For STRICTLY street use I could careless about ever gracing the pages of a magazine or an $25.00 Trophy as this car Is built for my enjoyment . Ill be In vegas with my car next year but It will only be to ride, after hop,and kick it with my relatives. I have alot Of respect for STREET PLAYERS and 1LUV both small clubs but they've always conducted themselves as Lowriders should Those Brothers Are Holding It down out There In_ vegas so anything that they build Is always a sight to see ....2 james brown(R.i.p. GODFATHER OF SOUL)contributed 6~0's on the vegas strip will be a sight to see Next October. And I hope to be cruising right along the side of My brothers_ shout out to STREET PLAYERS CC AND 1 lUV cc


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Emailad4me773 said:


> Nice build Homie


Thanks Homie!


----------



## juangotti

Very nice 60.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Thanks Luck!! Yes I have the name thing with me Isn't a Big deal as the name has been used before on Atleast 5 different cars 2 of them being from Your club . The cars super clean and sleek If I might add But Mines Is For STRICTLY street use I could careless about ever gracing the pages of a magazine or an $25.00 Trophy as this car Is built for my enjoyment . Ill be In vegas with my car next year but It will only be to ride, after hop,and kick it with my relatives. I have alot Of respect for STREET PLAYERS and 1LUV both small clubs but they've always conducted themselves as Lowriders should Those Brothers Are Holding It down out There In_ vegas so anything that they build Is always a sight to see ....2 james brown(R.i.p. GODFATHER OF SOUL)contributed 6~0's on the vegas strip will be a sight to see Next October. And I hope to be cruising right along the side of My brothers_ shout out to STREET PLAYERS CC AND 1 lUV cc


Sounds like uve got it all planned out homie my 59 shud be done by next Vegas super show too and plan to take it out there and cruise the strip rite there with ya bro TTT for the big payback fuck what happens indoors with some plastic trophys it's what happens on the blvd and in the street that counts atleast to me it does


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

juangotti said:


> Very nice 60.


Thanks!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> Sounds like uve got it all planned out homie my 59 shud be done by next Vegas super show too and plan to take it out there and cruise the strip rite there with ya bro TTT for the big payback fuck what happens indoors with some plastic trophys it's what happens on the blvd and in the street that counts atleast to me it does


 Now you know we gone ride shy. Yes sir I dont knock what other people do But I aint spending 30g's to get recognition. Im gone ride the wheels off this bitch homie! I see your moving lighting fast on the 9 I gotta put my wheels to the ground or you'll be done before I will LOL!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Coca Pearl said:


> it was cool with me. they was going to collect more dust then anything. i going to rat rod my ride for awhile. then restore it og....


 your too young to be building bombs save it for later CP


----------



## JUIC'D64

I feel you ain't no better feeling when you dipping after a show or just dipping any where, heres us dipping vegas last year before I got rid of my 4 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfU6M3KG5uI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

JUIC'D64 said:


> I feel you ain't no better feeling when you dipping after a show or just dipping any where, heres us dipping vegas last year before I got rid of my 4
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfU6M3KG5uI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


You guys were looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Ok so mean while back at the shop I had Rick from Elligtons' auto glass come pull the front and rear windshield for me . The guy that I bought this car from had it replaced a few months just before I purchased The car. Rick will also start making New side Glass For Me


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Some Free advertisment for the Locals He's Located In Arlington ,Texas


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

while waiting for the parts to Arrive From C.A.R.S 1.... Thanks to TEXASIMPALAS09 aka Rick Rock He hooked me up with a super solid Passenger Door,Fender, and Hood ,RADIATOR SUPPORT ,even gave me some 60 Impala memorabilia to hang In my garage THANKS RICK!!:h5:


----------



## big C

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> while waiting for the parts to Arrive From C.A.R.S 1 Thanks to TEXASIMPALAS09 aka Rick Rock He hooked me up with a super solid Passenger Door,Fenders, and Hood ,RADIATOR SUPPORT ,even gave me some 60 Impala memorabilia to hang In my garage THANKS RICK!!:h5:


Rick a cool ass dude next time I am in wichita falls I need to stop by and see him


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> Rick a cool ass dude next time I am in wichita falls I need to stop by and see him


 Ya he is thats my homie right there man, Hes a straight up cat . we talk often Im going to roll out there and scoop him up when my car's finished .


----------



## DKM ATX

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup LIL , Ok after Months of going back and forth on starting a build topic I've finally decided to start one after buying and selling a few cars I Finally found the one that I actually felt comfortable with dumping my hard earned money Into . I chose to build a 60... 1. because its a love/hate car To some. 2. my Pop's owned one when I was a kid and It seemed that we only drove it when we were going to visit one of my many uncles In the slammer and I could remember those body lines and those gangsta ass tunes that my dad would play as we rolled along . I picked this car up right at 1 year ago from a fire fighter In Georgia and It ran and drove when I got it so after taking It for a few spins I decided to get to work on it. The name "THE BIG PAYBACk" is from one of my many favorites James Brown songs. The Initial Plans for the cars were as follows...... black, black interior, sanco blinds, 12x60 cruisers, rocker moldings conti kit, 72 spoke all chrome z's NO CHROME ,Ted WELLS color bar ,all black suspension but after starting to get to work. most of those plans quickly went out the window. don't get it twisted though this car is and will be *STRICTLY STREET! *I'm just a perfectionist when it comes to putting together my builds every nut and bolt will be touched .so here it is my 6~0 "THE BIG PAYBACK"


Love it


----------



## big C

Where in ga did it come from?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

did i just see a 60 with the same theme or idea at the vegas show? and it was a 60 but vert http://i1326.photobucket.com/albums...B40828-12611-000007BFD95D00DF_zps71225254.jpg


----------



## cut_six_tre

big C said:


> Where in ga did it come from?


henrietta ,GA is where he scooped it from homie


----------



## JUIC'D64

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Ok so mean while back at the shop I had Rick from Elligtons' auto glass come pull the front and rear windshield for me . The guy that I bought this car from had it replaced a few months just before I purchased The car. Rick will also start making New side Glass For Me


your on it cant wait to see it out,they dont sale new glass?


----------



## cut_six_tre

Sup STRICTLY! just passsing through to show some Love .Looking good homie Ill see you sunday .


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

JUIC'D64 said:


> your on it cant wait to see it out,they dont sale new glass?


ya they do sale it already made but they dont make it hater proof/shatter proof like Rick does


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

cut_six_tre said:


> Sup STRICTLY! just passsing through to show some Love .Looking good homie Ill see you sunday .


fosho sunday it is daygo


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

cut_six_tre said:


> henrietta ,GA is where he scooped it from homie


 correct


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

DKM ATX said:


> Love it


 get at me when u come down for the fair deeski


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> ya they do sale it already made but they dont make it hater proof/shatter proof like Rick does


This dude....goin for level 3 security homie:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

regal ryda said:


> This dude....goin for level 3 security homie:thumbsup:


Lol some presidential bullet proof shit


----------



## BOSS HOGIN

TTT for this 60


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice build and come up on the Z's! :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Heard the song Big Payback on the radio yesterday and turned it all the way up in the truck and reminded me of this build LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## cut_six_tre

PAYBACK!!! REVENGE!! :run:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Cant get this song outta my head now LOL the beat is fuckin baddd uffin::h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> This dude....goin for level 3 security homie:thumbsup:


 LOL!!! you never know mikey better to stay ready so u dont have to get ready:roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> Lol some presidential bullet proof shit


 they'll be like this:guns: and after like this:dunno: LOL!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

BOSS HOGIN said:


> TTT for this 60


Thanks Brother



mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice build and come up on the Z's! :thumbsup:


 tell me about it thanks



westcoastlowrider said:


> Heard the song Big Payback on the radio yesterday and turned it all the way up in the truck and reminded me of this build LOL :thumbsup:


 this song will forever be in my top 10 . THE BIG PAYBACK!!!!!! 6~0



cut_six_tre said:


> PAYBACK!!! REVENGE!! :run:


 I CAN DIG RAPPIN BUT I CANT DIG BACK STABBIN REVENGE!!! LOL!!!!



westcoastlowrider said:


> Cant get this song outta my head now LOL the beat is fuckin baddd uffin::h5:


 when we ride In vegas ILL Show you The BIG PAYBACK shuffle homie!:rimshot:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ok so the quarter panels Finally arrived from C.A.R.S. 1 so Its time to get my 6~0 to the operating Table


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Had a chance to get around to the paint store to get some Por-15 For the Body Inner structure and the Interior Floors. Now this stuff can be applied Directly over rust but Im going to clean any area where I apply It . what It does Is it converts the rust Into Primer . I recommend this for anyone who wants to get rid of rust permanently or protect the New metal A Top coat doesn't ned to be applied If your going to put this where there's not constant sun exposure.before purchasing It I took the time out to read many reviews from different Forums and the Conclusion was that this stuff Is the Biz! $100.00 for the Gallon wasn't to bad considering what this stuff doesuffin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Also Picked Up some PPG epoxy Primer to protect The metal from the out side and Metal to Metal to refrain from using Bondo the Primer Came out to be just Under $500.00 and Metal 2 Metal $45.00 a quart I ended up spending Over 700.00 In materials just to get started. you get what you pay For so Nothing But PPG for My rider.


----------



## dunk420

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Also Picked Up some PPG epoxy Primer to protect The metal from the out side and Metal to Metal to refrain from using Bondo the Primer Came out to be just Under $500.00 and Metal 2 Metal $45.00 a quart I ended up spending Over 700.00 In materials just to get started. you get what you pay For so Nothing But PPG for My rider.


DEWING BIG THANGS


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

Good prep work and good paint products are going to take you real far. :thumbsup: Only way to build a rider. TTT for "The Big PayBack"


----------



## abelblack65

Keep us posted on Ur progress wit plenty pics & how-to's.

Lookn good!!!


----------



## juangotti

POR15 is a must on these classics.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:thumbsup: Good tips for the rest of us homie :nicoderm: Nothing but quality going into this ride. Definition of done right the first time, keep the pics coming :biggrin:


----------



## rolling deep

TTT FOR THE BIG PAY BACK. GOOD LUCK BRO.


----------



## 8t4mc

im liking what your doing brother!!


----------



## Skim

TTT


----------



## cut_six_tre

ttt bump fo the real big payback .. mike yo momma coming back this year fo thankgivin that casserole was bustin links out the chain :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

dunk420 said:


> DEWING BIG THANGS


 Trying to dunk



STRICTLY JAY said:


> Good prep work and good paint products are going to take you real far. :thumbsup: Only way to build a rider. TTT for "The Big PayBack"


thanks brau you know what I'm shootin for



abelblack65 said:


> Keep us posted on Ur progress wit plenty pics & how-to's.
> 
> Lookn good!!!


 will do brother



juangotti said:


> POR15 is a must on these classics.


ya too bad they didnt have materila like this back when these cars were built



westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup: Good tips for the rest of us homie :nicoderm: Nothing but quality going into this ride. Definition of done right the first time, keep the pics coming :biggrin:


thanks shy u gettin down like james brown on that 9



rolling deep said:


> TTT FOR THE BIG PAY BACK. GOOD LUCK BRO.


thanks brother nice ass 60 rag you got there brother



8t4mc said:


> im liking what your doing brother!!


thanks homieuffin:



Skim said:


> TTT


 thanks skimbo slice, deloris tucker huh?? LOL!!!!!!



cut_six_tre said:


> ttt bump fo the real big payback .. mike yo momma coming back this year fo thankgivin that casserole was bustin links out the chain :roflmao::roflmao:


na homie she say u need a tan and a belt LOL!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Sweet 60....


----------



## KERRBSS

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Had a chance to get around to the paint store to get some Por-15 For the Body Inner structure and the Interior Floors. Now this stuff can be applied Directly over rust but Im going to clean any area where I apply It . what It does Is it converts the rust Into Primer . I recommend this for anyone who wants to get rid of rust permanently or protect the New metal A Top coat doesn't ned to be applied If your going to put this where there's not constant sun exposure.before purchasing It I took the time out to read many reviews from different Forums and the Conclusion was that this stuff Is the Biz! $100.00 for the Gallon wasn't to bad considering what this stuff doesuffin:


This stuff is crap. It only werks/adhers to very rusty surfaces. Anything smooth, forget about it. I'll never use this stuff again.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

SIX1RAG said:


> This stuff is crap. It only werks/adhers to very rusty surfaces. Anything smooth, forget about it. I'll never use this stuff again.


 lol it worked perfect for me did u follow the instructions? we've used this stuff on frames floors, trunks etc with no issues what so ever:no: I clean the surface to the bare metal follow the instructions and hit it with 80 grit sand paper afterwards . did u use the marine clean and metal prep or did u just buy the paint? shits worked perfect for us we sprayed the homies 65 rag with it just recently with no issues here pics







we even sprayed his belly with it and applied a topcoat when people were saying you cant paint over it heres the end result


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

heres the surface before we applied it .... No rust


----------



## vouges17

whats up wit it im back fool got this new shit working see ride is coming along good, I like the color on 65


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

vouges17 said:


> whats up wit it im back fool got this new shit working see ride is coming along good, I like the color on 65


from this







to this


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

back yard boogie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

vouges17 said:


> whats up wit it im back fool got this new shit working see ride is coming along good, I like the color on 65


 cool now get to work homie so we can skate these riders


----------



## vouges17

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> cool now get to work homie so we can skate these riders


*already* :yes:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

*TTMFT for the homies big bad 6-0*


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

uffin:*Thanks Homies*


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ok so the 6~0's on the operating table we got the drive quarter cut out all the way from the front door back . here's a before pic and after


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

^^^ EL 60 IMPALA NICE BRO^^uffin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I just had to test fit a skirt before they put the torch to the 6~0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I stuck the camera Inside of the quarter here's what underneath the wing looks like, all of this will be addressed.... the Inner structure was a little rough but we will get It all cleaned up before putting the new quarters In ,here's where the Por-15 will be used.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Texas 61 Impala said:


> ^^^ EL 60 IMPALA NICE BRO^^uffin:


thanks benny


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Next step ... get a frame so I can build up on while my car is in paint prison ,so Im on the hunt:x: I dont know I f I've mentioned it But This car will be a *Frame Off ,Nut &Bolt ,Bushing to Bushing shim to shim screw to screw, wire to wire bulb to bulb front to back restoration *:roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> :thumbsup:


sup Mikey how's the deuce coming homie?


----------



## show67

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Next step ... get a frame so I can build up on while my car is in paint prison ,so Im on the hunt:x: I dont know I f I've mentioned it But This car will be a *Frame Off ,Nut &Bolt ,Bushing to Bushing shim to shim screw to screw, wire to wire bulb to bulb front to back restoration *:roflmao:


 i have a frame for sale out of my six four never been cut... pm......... good luck with you 60.......


----------



## juangotti

show67 said:


> i have a frame for sale out of my six four never been cut... pm......... good luck with you 60.......


I dont think a 64 frame will fit.


----------



## juangotti

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Next step ... get a frame so I can build up on while my car is in paint prison ,so Im on the hunt:x: I dont know I f I've mentioned it But This car will be a *Frame Off ,Nut &Bolt ,Bushing to Bushing shim to shim screw to screw, wire to wire bulb to bulb front to back restoration *:roflmao:


Mike I believe there is a yard in Azle that has whole rolling chassis for 150-200 out the door.


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup Mikey how's the deuce coming homie?


its going big homie, I see you gettin it in


----------



## jjfrom713

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I just had to test fit a skirt before they put the torch to the 6~0


where you found dem shirts


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

show67 said:


> i have a frame for sale out of my six four never been cut... pm......... good luck with you 60.......


 64 frame wont fit an thanks homie



juangotti said:


> I dont think a 64 frame will fit.


 correct jaun



juangotti said:


> Mike I believe there is a yard in Azle that has whole rolling chassis for 150-200 out the door.


 skim hooked It up but thanks anyway



regal ryda said:


> its going big homie, I see you gettin it in


 Trying so we can rip up the 20.



jjfrom713 said:


> where you found dem shirts


swap meet homie,


----------



## 817.TX.

Nice!! :nicoderm:


----------



## MYERS60

:nicoderm:606060606060606060606060606060606060606060............................:drama:SWEET


----------



## jjfrom713

Really that's fo sho a come up


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## jbrazy

Whats poppin big homie, the 60 is coming along nice! On a side note, going to smash on the Cardinals tonight!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

jbrazy said:


> Whats poppin big homie, the 60 is coming along nice! On a side note, going to smash on the Cardinals tonight!


 sup wit it JBraze thanks homie we gone have to link up and watch a game homie . Im off today so I'm about to go put In a little work on the rider until a couple hours before game time .NINERS!!


----------



## jjfrom713

That's wess up mike you still on body work that ride go be too tight with that color you goin wit


----------



## rolling deep

A lot of hard work bro once its done .its fun to roll it.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

jjfrom713 said:


> That's wess up mike you still on body work that ride go be too tight with that color you goin wit


:thumbsup: Lookin good homie wonder what color this ride gonna be painted :dunno: either way its gonna be clean as a muthafuckaaaaaaaa


----------



## westsidehydros

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Theres a dude on ebay selling the trunk floor drop off..they fit ok, need a little tweek but they reasonable


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

jjfrom713 said:


> That's wess up mike you still on body work that ride go be too tight with that color you goin wit


 yezzir body work takes time,thanks homie 



rolling deep said:


> A lot of hard work bro once its done .its fun to roll it.


your right especially when u put most of the work in your self and build it with honest money :yes:



MYERS60 said:


> :nicoderm:606060606060606060606060606060606060606060............................:drama:SWEET


6~0's:thumbsup:



Coca Pearl said:


> :drama:


uffin:



westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup: Lookin good homie wonder what color this ride gonna be painted :dunno: either way its gonna be clean as a muthafuckaaaaaaaa


 I keep going back and forth on the color but you know Its going to be right



westsidehydros said:


> STRICTLY MIKE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theres a dude on ebay selling the trunk floor drop off..they fit ok, need a little tweek but they reasonable
> 
> 
> 
> thanks pm me that link i may need it for another project:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ok so one side has been done por 15 Intrunk pan drop off sheet metaled and the quarters just about finished .


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> yezzir body work takes time,thanks homie
> 
> your right especially when u put most of the work in your self and build it with honest money :yes:
> 
> 
> dealing with the same myself and learning as i go and only have one day out the the week to work on it.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Wattup my niccuh:wave:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Coca Pearl said:


> STRICTLY MIKE said:
> 
> 
> 
> yezzir body work takes time,thanks homie
> 
> your right especially when u put most of the work in your self and build it with honest money :yes:
> 
> 
> dealing with the same myself and learning as i go and only have one day out the the week to work on it.
> 
> 
> 
> stay at it pac It will get done homeboy! you ever lose motivation hit me up
Click to expand...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Wattup my niccuh:wave:


sup my niccuh! good looking out on that homie ,I thought you forgot but you came through:h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup my niccuh! good looking out on that homie ,I thought you forgot but you came through:h5:






Don't trip.:thumbsup:
U think this is a game???


----------



## angelisticsola5960

STRAIGHT FROM INGLEWOOD 
AND U KNOW THAT IT'S ALL GOOD
U CAN PUT THAT ON UR HOOD
EVERYDAY.........


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Check in later....


----------



## westcoastlowrider

INglewooooood high for a year here in 1999 when i moved in with my tia after i got kicked outta Roosevelt :biggrin: TTMFT for the homie who needs to take a trip here after this whips done and cruise the shaw and whittier blvd with us. uffin:


----------



## westsidehydros

heres a link to those parts

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TRUNK-EXTEN...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item5d35d2bcff


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

TTT for the "Big Payback" Built right the first time. Huh bruh!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

westcoastlowrider said:


> INglewooooood high for a year here in 1999 when i moved in with my tia after i got kicked outta Roosevelt :biggrin: TTMFT for the homie who needs to take a trip here after this whips done and cruise the shaw and whittier blvd with us. uffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

man mike u doin it homie


----------



## "ORIGINALS"

Just looked at all your pages... It is coming out real good. It gave some motivation to work on my 60.


----------



## JUIC'D64

LOOKING GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Stop being a SUCKA niccuh... Tell that white man with the whip to give u a break.LOL


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Stop being a SUCKA niccuh... Tell that white man with the whip to give u a break.LOL


 Lol! thanks for all the positve comments homies Ill be back on In a few days a brother got the flu:420:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Lol! thanks for all the positve comments homies Ill be back on In a few days a brother got the flu:420:




Liar... U getting whooped:twak:


----------



## vouges17

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Liar... U getting whooped:twak:


:yes:


----------



## Mr Gee

*Nice 60!*


----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Lol! thanks for all the positve comments homies Ill be back on In a few days a brother got the flu:420:


:run::run::run::barf::420::barf:LOL Homie real riders still work on there rides even when they have the flu, wifes in labor, even when kids being born at the hospital :h5: LOL jk:biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> :run::run::run::barf::420::barf:LOL Homie real riders still work on there rides even when they have the flu, wifes in labor, even when kids being born at the hospital :h5: LOL jk:biggrin:


:roflmao::roflmao: no wonder why you always having relationship problems you got commitment issues niccuh!:rimshot:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Liar... U getting whooped:twak:


 my boss is a jewish carpenter fool:twak:



vouges17 said:


> :yes:


 who side you on sleep LOL!!:twak:



Mr Gee said:


> *Nice 60!*


 thanks gee your ace is very nice too homie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westsidehydros said:


> heres a link to those parts
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TRUNK-EXTEN...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item5d35d2bcff





STRICTLY JAY said:


> TTT for the "Big Payback" Built right the first time. Huh bruh!


yes sir thanks fam!



Skim said:


> man mike u doin it homie


thanks homie just keeping my duck in a row , you aint seen nothing yet 



"ORIGINALS" said:


> Just looked at all your pages... It is coming out real good. It gave some motivation to work on my 60.


 Cool brother I love the 60 's put up a thread so I can check u out


JUIC'D64 said:


> LOOKING GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK:thumbsup:


 fosho luck wont be long before shes done I lowride with my shit In order



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

Lookng good bro. Keep it up you guys are my motivation


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> Lookng good bro. Keep it up you guys are my motivation


will do Big C, are u in georgia or in Fort worth?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Picked up a frame from skim for a Couple Hundred bucks . I will do partial reinforcements on the front and rear of the Frame David Aka "*The Grinch"* Is Handling the molded suspension for me. 2 pumps 4 super duty adex's 2 ton coils up front 1 in the rear with about 3-1/2 turns so you know that ass gone lay.6-batteries. _I_m not a old man but I have an old soul OG is the way to play The Frame will be either Painted or Powder coated the same color as the car with *TRIPLE plated undies ,since they dont do triple here Ill be shipping my parts off cause I dont want that Bling Bling ..... I want that Bling BLAOOOOOOOWWWWWW*:biggrin:


----------



## big C

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> will do Big C, are u in georgia or in Fort worth?


Ga


----------



## vouges17

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Picked up a frame from skim for a Couple Hundred bucks . I will do partial reinforcements on the front and rear of the Frame David Aka "*The Grinch"* Is Handling the molded suspension for me. 2 pumps 4 super duty adex's 2 ton coils up front 1 in the rear with about 3-1/2 turns so you know that ass gone lay.6-batteries. _I_m not a old man but I have an old soul OG is the way to play


Skim be having those frames


----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Picked up a frame from skim for a Couple Hundred bucks . I will do partial reinforcements on the front and rear of the Frame David Aka "*The Grinch"* Is Handling the molded suspension for me. 2 pumps 4 super duty adex's 2 ton coils up front 1 in the rear with about 3-1/2 turns so you know that ass gone lay.6-batteries. _I_m not a old man but I have an old soul OG is the way to play The Frame will be either Painted or Powder coated the same color as the car with *TRIPLE plated undies ,since they dont do triple here Ill be shipping my parts off cause I dont want that Bling Bling ..... I want that Bling BLAOOOOOOOWWWWWW*:biggrin:


 get that bling bling homie


----------



## juangotti

Nice


----------



## Inked1

:thumbsup: looking good


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Picked up a frame from skim for a Couple Hundred bucks . I will do partial reinforcements on the front and rear of the Frame David Aka "*The Grinch"* Is Handling the molded suspension for me. 2 pumps 4 super duty adex's 2 ton coils up front 1 in the rear with about 3-1/2 turns so you know that ass gone lay.6-batteries. _I_m not a old man but I have an old soul OG is the way to play The Frame will be either Painted or Powder coated the same color as the car with *TRIPLE plated undies ,since they dont do triple here Ill be shipping my parts off cause I dont want that Bling Bling ..... I want that Bling BLAOOOOOOOWWWWWW*:biggrin:


going to need a welding mask to look @ that chrome work


----------



## jbrazy

Looking good big homie! Chrome headed to the WEST?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

looking good man


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> get that bling bling homie


 :yes:



juangotti said:


> Nice


thanks jaun I see your going In hard on that 64 stick wit it homie your on the move:h5:



Inked1 said:


> :thumbsup: looking good


thanks brother



Sin7 said:


> looking good man


thanks luis, hows business?



jbrazy said:


> Looking good big homie! Chrome headed to the WEST?


 yezzir It is Ill be shipping it by the area Im going to try an keep it all together so since Im going ground up everything underneath will go first 



Coca Pearl said:


> going to need a welding mask to look @ that chrome work


 LOL!!! pac u crazy homie. aye pm me your # so I can lock you in


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Here's a pic with the arms david shot me this from his cell phone to see If I'm satisfied with the out come thats good customer service right there







:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I had him weld the Tab back On the lowers because I want to keep the sway bar .


----------



## LaidbackLuis

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> thanks luis, hows business?


Slow, but steady. Thanks for asking Mike.


----------



## juangotti

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> thanks jaun I see your going In hard on that 64 stick wit it homie your on the move:h5:


Im trying man... 64 Impala is the easiest to start with. Thanks for the props


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Here's a pic with the arms david shot me this from his cell phone to see If I'm satisfied with the out come thats good customer service right there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


look like they came from a factory.


----------



## Coca Pearl

Sin7 said:


> Slow, but steady. Thanks for asking Mike.


sup Sin hows it going bro


----------



## npazzin

got a nice ride in the works, love the 60 model. arms look real clean as well


----------



## big C

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I had him weld the Tab back On the lowers because I want to keep the sway bar .


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I had him weld the Tab back On the lowers because I want to keep the sway bar .


yea dude dont be fuckin around real good guy to do business with


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Coca Pearl said:


> sup Sin hows it going bro


can't complain brother. Just taking it one day at a time. Thanks for asking


----------



## LaidbackLuis

regal ryda said:


> yea dude dont be fuckin around real good guy to do business with


Goes beyond being a good business man. He's a good mentor and friend. David has personally reached out to me on more than one occasion to drop some knowledge despite his busy schedule.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Wattup niccuh?????


----------



## Coca Pearl

Sin7 said:


> can't complain brother. Just taking it one day at a time. Thanks for asking


good to here.... thats how it's all dione one day @ a time


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bump for my niccuh...


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Still waiting on my info and pics my niccuh...


----------



## Lowridingmike

Nice! glad its going!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:drama::drama:


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama::drama:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> yea dude dont be fuckin around real good guy to do business with


ya he is 



Sin7 said:


> Goes beyond being a good business man. He's a good mentor and friend. David has personally reached out to me on more than one occasion to drop some knowledge despite his busy schedule.


 thats love right there luis 



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Wattup niccuh?????


sup my niccuh angel 



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Still waiting on my info and pics my niccuh...


 Ill get with you later . busy week this week 



Lowridingmike said:


> Nice! glad its going!


thanks mike 



westcoastlowrider said:


> :drama::drama:


:naughty:



Coca Pearl said:


> :drama::drama:


:biggrin: dont forget to get at me I got that pm


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

The other side is done so that's It for the quarters but we found more rust :facepalm:heres what was cut out on the passenger side


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

We were going through the car Front to Back looking for more rust and It didn't take long to find some.:facepalm:The Trunk Tail pan Bracket that houses the rear body mounts is rotted out just as well the rear trunk pan reason Being it looks that the previous owner took out the weatherstriping . Now I know what people mean when they say "Everything that Glitters Ain't Gold"


----------



## regal ryda

this is that rear end I was telling you about


----------



## mrchavez

looking good up in here..


----------



## Loco 61

:h5:


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :biggrin: dont forget to get at me I got that pm


:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> We were going through the car Front to Back looking for more rust and It didn't take long to find some.:facepalm:The Trunk Tail pan Bracket that houses the rear body mounts is rotted out just as well the rear trunk pan reason Being it looks that the previous owner took out the weatherstriping . Now I know what people mean when they say "Everything that Glitters Ain't Gold"


some new body bushings and you"ll be ready.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> this is that rear end I was telling you about






mrchavez said:


> looking good up in here..


thanks homie



Loco 61 said:


> :h5:


sup alex im on it :h5:



Coca Pearl said:


> some new body bushings and you"ll be ready.


 I wish it was that easy :nosad:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


That songs the damm truth rite there


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> thanks homie
> 
> sup alex im on it :h5:
> 
> I wish it was that easy :nosad:


break out the cuters and measuring tape


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

lookin like progress off up in here.....yep


----------



## vouges17

whats good homie ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider

You should make a first drive video homie when its all done :thumbsup:


----------



## jjfrom713

I second that video requst


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Wattup niccuh:wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Where u at


----------



## westcoastlowrider

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Where u at


*Hes puttin in that work on the 6-0 homie :yes:*


----------



## regal ryda

sup homie hows the 60 coming


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> That songs the damm truth rite there


 thats my jam shy



Coca Pearl said:


> break out the cuters and measuring tape


You better know it pac LOL!



SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> lookin like progress off up in here.....yep


 Im trying to get It done brother slim



vouges17 said:


> whats good homie ttt


sup sleep u decide on that ? let me know



westcoastlowrider said:


> You should make a first drive video homie when its all done :thumbsup:


Yessir I will homie



jjfrom713 said:


> I second that video requst


cool JJ I will



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Wattup niccuh:wave:


sup angel been working homie ,I only got half of that text .



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Where u at


LOL!! 



westcoastlowrider said:


> *Hes puttin in that work on the 6-0 homie :yes:*


:yes:



regal ryda said:


> sup homie hows the 60 coming


Sup wit it mikey?? It coming along good my brother , just chippin away at It a little at a time .


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

The Rear Tail Pan showed up from *C.A.R.S1 * but I couldn't find the The bracket that mounts to it cause they didn't reproduce it so after a few Calls around looking the homie skim called and told me that he had a couple of 60's that I could cut it off of so that's the plan. Here's a pic of the rear Tail Pan


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

Huh bruh! Sup with cha?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

STRICTLY JAY said:


> Huh bruh! Sup with cha?


sup wit it Jay , here waiting on the UPS LOL!!


----------



## juangotti




----------



## OJ Hydraulics

mike hmu


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

OJ Hydraulics said:


> mike hmu


text sent


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## vouges17

ttt


----------



## texasimpalas09

whats up mike car comin togeather. wheres the red one. im going to try and get down that way. also see if mistro can use a cutless convertable let me know.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

texasimpalas09 said:


> whats up mike car comin togeather. wheres the red one. im going to try and get down that way. also see if mistro can use a cutless convertable let me know.


how's it going rick , hit me up when u get come down this way brother and I sold it to a low-rod guy down in austin


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


see i can jam this in my ride..............:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

Coca Pearl said:


> see i can jam this in my ride..............:thumbsup:


yes you can


----------



## regal ryda

sup big homie


----------



## big C

Coming along good mike got to love them 60s :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> Coming along good mike got to love them 60s :thumbsup:


:h5: heck ya Big C trying to keep it pushinuffin:


----------



## Loco 61

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> how's it going rick , hit me up when u get come down this way brother and I sold it to a low-rod guy down in austin


:h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Tail Pan cut Now being test Fitted But I still have to get the bracket that mounts to It:x:


----------



## Loco 61

:drama:


----------



## vouges17

whats good mike


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> sup big homie


sup big mikey! I see you coming on that deuce your cars looking really good:thumbsup:



vouges17 said:


> whats good mike


sup sleep-E I'm scraping ashtray coins just trying to stay active huh! Happy Thanksgiving to the both of you brothers in case I don't hear from you Brothers. OH and FYI there's Black Friday Specials going on on the Forum Just In case You Might need something


----------



## dunk420

LOOKN GUD HOMIE!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl

vouges17 said:


> yes you can


with the left hand on the wheel and right hand on some pussy............jammin


----------



## big C

Have a happy thanksgiving mike


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Happy thanksgiving big homie  and TTT for the first and ORIGINAL BIG PAYBACK


----------



## jjfrom713

Mike what vert is that STRICTLY RIDE


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

TTT bruh Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> TEST RUN...


oooooooo thats the shit!!!!!


----------



## westsidehydros

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Tail Pan cut Now being test Fitted But I still have to get the bracket that mounts to It:x:



what bracket you looking for?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westsidehydros said:


> what bracket you looking for?


I picked It up already brother thanks we ended up cutting the the entire ass of a 60 off .:happysad:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Ok so I got the bracket that I needed after tracking down *SKIM * (which is hard to do ) This brother does more Traveling then a flight attendant LOL!! I get there and we go straight to work . when skim called and said we had to come at that moment we were In a chevy aveo That my Club Brother and Homie *STRICTLY JAY *Rented just to roll out this way . so we headed out to krum In a compact car with a grinder ,cutting wheels, and a small tool box . Now I was expecting to cut the ass off and then remove the bracket from the tail pan so after we got it cut off we decided that it was best to take the entire piece cause we didnt want to risk ruining it. Jay was like "mike we cant fit this in that car man we have to get the truck and come back " I was like "come on man lets try " so after going back and forth and skim laughing his ass off we shoved a whole ass in of a 60 in the trunk of a *CHEVY AVEO!!!*:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: here's the victim


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

*STRICTLY JAY* and *I* Trying to to get In in the Trunk of the aveo :roflmao:







:facepalm:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Damn Thing wouldn't Fit so we had to go back and cut a wing off the whole time skims behind us snapping pics and:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Finally after letting the back seats down , pushing the front seats up to the very 1st track and nearly removing the drink console we got it to fit:roflmao:







:roflmao:


----------



## vouges17

_I remember that day :thumbsup:_


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

dunk420 said:


> LOOKN GUD HOMIE!!!


 Thanks chris , did u get a chance to fix your setup brother?



Coca Pearl said:


> with the left hand on the wheel and right hand on some pussy............jammin


 PAC SAY 2 CHAINZZZZZZ!!! HAHAHAH



big C said:


> Have a happy thanksgiving mike


thanks C hope u and your family had a blessed one brother



westcoastlowrider said:


> Happy thanksgiving big homie  and TTT for the first and ORIGINAL BIG PAYBACK


:yes:



jjfrom713 said:


> Mike what vert is that STRICTLY RIDE


:dunno:



STRICTLY JAY said:


> TTT bruh Happy Thanksgiving!


sup wit it jaybo thanks brau hope u and yours had a blessed one as well



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> oooooooo thats the shit!!!!!


 (in my will smith bad boys shits) woooooooooooooo you have gotsta get you one of these ! :roflmao:



vouges17 said:


> _I remember that day :thumbsup:_


:yes::h5:


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Finally after letting the back seats down , pushing the front seats up to the very 1st track and nearly removing the drink console we got it to fit:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:


should have done put that bitch in the back seat with the window down. Skim got the six fo in the back ground on display.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Finally after letting the back seats down , pushing the front seats up to the very 1st track and nearly removing the drink console we got it to fit:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:


LMAOOO looks like u had to use the back end of that 60 as a front armrest Homie lol damm the width of the back end of that 60 looks longer than the whole length of that aveo LOL


----------



## texasimpalas09

damn thats crazy mike


STRICTLY MIKE said:


> *STRICTLY JAY* and *I* Trying to to get In in the Trunk of the aveo :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :facepalm:


----------



## texasimpalas09

hey mike i got this 83 cutless i showd u for sale $4000 it has euro frontend builtd 455 n trans b&m shifter with alum intake n holly lambo doors $3000 interior with console front to back lift kit owner stayn out off 35 n fort worth next 13 years car has $10 000 easy needs paint n wheels $4000 firm hollr


----------



## Inked1

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> *STRICTLY JAY* and *I* Trying to to get In in the Trunk of the aveo :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :facepalm:



yall aint playing around. lol the 60 is gonna be fresh,and you defiantly gonna have some good memories building it. lol :rofl:


----------



## dunk420

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Finally after letting the back seats down , pushing the front seats up to the very 1st track and nearly removing the drink console we got it to fit:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:


i woulda strapet that hoe to the roof over a blanket so u dont scratch tha rental!!! good job tho!!!


----------



## vouges17

what up dog post them pics


----------



## regal ryda

when was Jbo here


----------



## westcoastlowrider

http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php  http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> *STRICTLY JAY* and *I* Trying to to get In in the Trunk of the aveo :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :facepalm:


LOL it was cold then a bitch out there bruh! We got that bitch in there though.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Supp my niccuh!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Stop working like a SUCKA


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Mike you gonna go with these 59 caddi tailights??? These look fuckin bad on a 60


----------



## big C

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Finally after letting the back seats down , pushing the front seats up to the very 1st track and nearly removing the drink console we got it to fit:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:


Hell yea makin power moves . Dont feel bad I drove all the way from abilene tx to valdosta ga with a 64 fender, core support and pair of wheel wells strapped to the top of an expedition. That shit sucked major ass.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Coca Pearl said:


> should have done put that bitch in the back seat with the window down. Skim got the six fo in the back ground on display.


we damn near ripped the bumper off:happysad:



westcoastlowrider said:


> LMAOOO looks like u had to use the back end of that 60 as a front armrest Homie lol damm the width of the back end of that 60 looks longer than the whole length of that aveo LOL


damn near homie Lol!


texasimpalas09 said:


> damn thats crazy mike


IKR had to get it rick rock:roflmao:



texasimpalas09 said:


> hey mike i got this 83 cutless i showd u for sale $4000 it has euro frontend builtd 455 n trans b&m shifter with alum intake n holly lambo doors $3000 interior with console front to back lift kit owner stayn out off 35 n fort worth next 13 years car has $10 000 easy needs paint n wheels $4000 firm hollr


]Ill take that 63 rag you know what I want:naughty:


Inked1 said:


> yall aint playing around. lol the 60 is gonna be fresh,and you defiantly gonna have some good memories building it. lol :rofl:


I know right Ive been having a blast putting this car together thats the fun part , chasing down parts, working on it etc etc thanks Brentuffin:


dunk420 said:


> i woulda strapet that hoe to the roof over a blanket so u dont scratch tha rental!!! good job tho!!!


I should have called yo never thought of that one chris LOL!



STRICTLY JAY said:


> LOL it was cold then a bitch out there bruh! We got that bitch in there though.


hell ya we did Jaybo thanks for always helping homie



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Supp my niccuh!!!!!


sup angel, everyone cant work for el chapo:shocked:



westcoastlowrider said:


> Mike you gonna go with these 59 caddi tailights??? These look fuckin bad on a 60


they do look good let me think on it .I was thinking LED ones when u get a chance go on youtube and check the LED ones out



big C said:


> Hell yea makin power moves . Dont feel bad I drove all the way from abilene tx to valdosta ga with a 64 fender, core support and pair of wheel wells strapped to the top of an expedition. That shit sucked major ass.


damn and nothing blew off the things we go through to get these cars out Its crazy but someone has to do it Big ceezy


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Ok so the Trunks Finished up and we Had a chance to Knock out the fenders . Instead of using the Fenders That I Picked up From my homie* TexasImpalas09 *we Decided to use them as donors to save My OG Fenders so we cut the rust out on the OG fenders and and Use the others For their Og metal .. Reason Being the fenders that he gave me were from a 60 wagon so they didnt have the holes Drilled out for the 8 piece Fender Trim or The wrap around fender Molding.







trunks done:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Looking Good !


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Fender being Repaired By my homie Big Mistro This guy is all work and No talk . He explains what hes doing anytime Im around and doesnt Mind me being behind him snapping pics like the paparazzi  Here's Pics Of the Og fender being rescued


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

walah Magic :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Car and All Its parts Will be blasted once all my Metal Work Is done , Then Its on to the Frame/Reinforcements , Engine Tranny Etc . While the homies shop Is handling my Body I will Be getting my *Back Yard Boogie * on with the frame assembly, Motor /Tranny ... all my chrome and polishing etc...,


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

There are currently 12 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 11 guests)

STRICTLY MIKE


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Car and All Its parts Will be blasted once all my Metal Work Is done , Then Its on to the Frame/Reinforcements , Engine Tranny Etc . While the homies shop Is handling my Body I will Be getting my *Back Yard Boogie * on with the frame assembly, Motor /Tranny ... all my chrome and polishing etc...,


let me know when you ready i have a project that will need some reinforcement...........lol


----------



## vouges17

what's good Mike looking at those pic's you getting down hurry this shit up so we can do this Man


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Coca Pearl said:


> let me know when you ready i have a project that will need some reinforcement...........lol


 come on down brother ...



vouges17 said:


> what's good Mike looking at those pic's you getting down hurry this shit up so we can do this Man


 Im pushing homie trying to catch up to you guys but not sacarafice quality.:biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:worship:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

*Fast and steady progress homie :thumbsup:*


----------



## StinkyPete

Sup mike! It's moving along, are you gonna b at shop were ur car is? Ill be up there next weekend I'm helping out up there and that we're I'm gonna build my car... Would like to get a chance to chop it up with you sense I'm new kid on the block!


----------



## sobayduece

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Car and All Its parts Will be blasted once all my Metal Work Is done , Then Its on to the Frame/Reinforcements , Engine Tranny Etc . While the homies shop Is handling my Body I will Be getting my *Back Yard Boogie *on with the frame assembly, Motor /Tranny ... all my chrome and polishing etc...,


 Thats what i am talking about :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Looking Good !


Thanks homie



StinkyPete said:


> Sup mike! It's moving along, are you gonna b at shop were ur car is? Ill be up there next weekend I'm helping out up there and that we're I'm gonna build my car... Would like to get a chance to chop it up with you sense I'm new kid on the block!


fosho pete Ill see u then Im over every week



sobayduece said:


> Thats what i am talking about :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## vouges17

what's good hit me up Jack


----------



## big C

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


Is that a 2dr 64 wagon in the back?


----------



## big C

Seen this the other day sad to see such a beutiful car end up like this


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> Seen this the other day sad to see such a beutiful car end up like this


:facepalm:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> *Fast and steady progress homie :thumbsup:*


:h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> Is that a 2dr 64 wagon in the back?


yep the homie makin a 2 door outta that bish



big C said:


> Seen this the other day sad to see such a beutiful car end up like this


:facepalm:



vouges17 said:


> :facepalm:


:facepalm:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

went to the shop today to put In a little work , Im in the process of getting my chrome ready to go. so I started to get my bumpers broke down .. the 59 bumper Pictured I just need the wrap arounds cause Im running the 59 conti kit removed all the gaurds so I can have them chromed as well a couple pics I took today ...


----------



## chrisdizzle

What up mike coming along nice!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

bust down all that just to get this and No Im Not using that bent up ass licence plate panel:no:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

repairing my bumper brackets


----------



## jjfrom713

Brother u doin it welldone


----------



## angelisticsola5960

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> went to the shop today to put In a little work , Im in the process of getting my chrome ready to go. so I started to get my bumpers broke down .. the 59 bumper Pictured I just need the wrap arounds cause Im running the 59 conti kit removed all the gaurds so I can have them chromed as well a couple pics I took today ...






TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Supp my niccuh:wave:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> bust down all that just to get this


:ninja: We gonna see some of that triple here soon looks like, valances look solid as fuck too, those usually all rot out :nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> went to the shop today to put In a little work , Im in the process of getting my chrome ready to go. so I started to get my bumpers broke down .. the 59 bumper Pictured I just need the wrap arounds cause Im running the 59 conti kit removed all the gaurds so I can have them chromed as well a couple pics I took today ...


work not going to get done with you standing there looking @ them


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Coca Pearl said:


> work not going to get done with you standing there looking @ them


:rofl::roflmao: nah homie hes tryin to calculate his next move


----------



## regal ryda

sup homie


----------



## jbrazy

looking good big homie!


----------



## vouges17

[/QUOTE]










putting in work, glad to see you went with 59 kit :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> repairing my bumper brackets


whos about to bust out a 57rag


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice progress!


----------



## Coca Pearl

westcoastlowrider said:


> :rofl::roflmao: nah homie hes tryin to calculate his next move


probably got calculator and pocket protector also to make sure he has it right...............lol


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bump for my niccuh Mike:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Finally after letting the back seats down , pushing the front seats up to the very 1st track and nearly removing the drink console we got it to fit:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:


Lol! Good job with it! Ass of a 60 looks huge in that small car! :roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

chrisdizzle said:


> What up mike coming along nice!


Thanks chris !



jjfrom713 said:


> Brother u doin it welldone


Tryin to get it in you knooooooww



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Supp my niccuh:wave:


sup wit it BIG homie , All is well out there ?



westcoastlowrider said:


> :ninja: We gonna see some of that triple here soon looks like, valances look solid as fuck too, those usually all rot out :nicoderm:


your right shy the valances are In fair condition But Im going to try and see If I Can find some better Ones 



Coca Pearl said:


> work not going to get done with you standing there looking @ them


LOL!! first you have to access before you can progress My brother 



westcoastlowrider said:


> :rofl::roflmao: nah homie hes tryin to calculate his next move


yup correct shy 



regal ryda said:


> sup homie


sup Mike your coming along good stay on that mutha brother :thumbsup:



jbrazy said:


> looking good big homie!


Thanks J hows the 64 coming homie?



vouges17 said:


>












putting in work, glad to see you went with 59 kit :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]Im glad you talked me Into it sleep:h5:



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:



SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> whos about to bust out a 57rag


This Brother That comes to the shop that car Is super Nice homie... I'll see If its okay for me to snap some pics for you ... bad thing about it is he aint even a rider homie .... dude on some Lowrod type shish:thumbsdown:



mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice progress!


Thanks brother



Coca Pearl said:


> probably got calculator and pocket protector also to make sure he has it right...............lol


hold up nooga!! LOL!!!!











angelisticsola5960 said:


> Bump for my niccuh Mike:thumbsup:


thanks angel



Wizzard said:


> Lol! Good job with it! Ass of a 60 looks huge in that small car! :roflmao:


LOL!! oh trust me it was . you should have seen how people were looking at us as they passed us on the Interstate .....:facepalm:


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> repairing my bumper brackets



Huh bruh! ***** active :thumbsup:


----------



## 57chevyguy

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Thanks chris !
> 
> Tryin to get it in you knooooooww
> 
> sup wit it BIG homie , All is well out there ?
> 
> your right shy the valances are In fair condition But Im going to try and see If I Can find some better Ones
> 
> LOL!! first you have to access before you can progress My brother
> 
> yup correct shy
> 
> sup Mike your coming along good stay on that mutha brother :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks J hows the 64 coming homie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> putting in work, glad to see you went with 59 kit :thumbsup:


Im glad you talked me Into it sleep:h5:

:h5:

This Brother That comes to the shop that car Is super Nice homie... I'll see If its okay for me to snap some pics for you ... bad thing about it is he aint even a rider homie .... dude on some Lowrod type shish:thumbsdown:

Thanks brother

hold up nooga!! LOL!!!!









thanks angel

LOL!! oh trust me it was . you should have seen how people were looking at us as they passed us on the Interstate .....:facepalm:[/QUOTE]


*That's what Im' talkin bout, "soul glow on them jerry curls" pimpim them bell bottoms on stacks!*


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

57chevyguy said:


> Im glad you talked me Into it sleep:h5:
> 
> :h5:
> 
> This Brother That comes to the shop that car Is super Nice homie... I'll see If its okay for me to snap some pics for you ... bad thing about it is he aint even a rider homie .... dude on some Lowrod type shish:thumbsdown:
> 
> Thanks brother
> 
> hold up nooga!! LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks angel
> 
> LOL!! oh trust me it was . you should have seen how people were looking at us as they passed us on the Interstate .....:facepalm:



*That's what Im' talkin bout, "soul glow on them jerry curls" pimpim them bell bottoms on stacks!*[/QUOTE]they aint knowin:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

STRICTLY JAY said:


> Huh bruh! ***** active :thumbsup:


huh brauuuuu!!!!! you know!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Had some Parts arrive today I picked up a complete suspension Bolt kit from *"Totally Stainless * and Full suspension Bushing Kit From *Prothane Bushings . *The bolt kit will take the guess work out of trying to figure where they Go and save a Ton of Time Not to mention replace those 50 year old bolts with something stronger and better . Im collecting Parts for My frame while at the same time snatching up Odds and ends for the body.














The kit even comes with the anti-seize grease.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

*Prothane * Full suspension Bushing kit I picked up


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Also Picked up some clips and screws . Its not all that Im going to need so I created a storage area for them


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Also labeled them so when we put the car back together I know where every screw and clip goesuffin:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

57chevyguy said:


> Im glad you talked me Into it sleep:h5:
> 
> :h5:
> 
> This Brother That comes to the shop that car Is super Nice homie... I'll see If its okay for me to snap some pics for you ... bad thing about it is he aint even a rider homie .... dude on some Lowrod type shish:thumbsdown:
> 
> Thanks brother
> 
> hold up nooga!! LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks angel
> 
> LOL!! oh trust me it was . you should have seen how people were looking at us as they passed us on the Interstate .....:facepalm:



*That's what Im' talkin bout, "soul glow on them jerry curls" pimpim them bell bottoms on stacks!*[/QUOTE]

LMAO " ya'll need to slow this motherfucka down, i almost spilled my yack on my 200 hundred dolla suit"


----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Also labeled them so when we put the car back together I know where every screw and clip goesuffin:


Mike when you ordered this kit was it prelabeled like that or did you have to label them?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> Mike when you ordered this kit was it prelabeled like that or did you have to label them?


 I labeled them , grab you a sharpie Marker and a shoe box eveytime you order some clips or pick up some label them


----------



## cut_six_tre

:nicoderm::worship:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

cut_six_tre said:


> :nicoderm::worship:


*
x60*


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> *
> x60*


:h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


"Now I like a women whos quiet" LOL doesnt everybodyyyy :roflmao: Dope jam homie


----------



## vouges17

see you steady getting parts :thumbsup:


----------



## ZeroTolerance

Just read the whole build, this car is gonna be the truth.. Very nice and FAST work!  Baller.


----------



## Coca Pearl

mayne I need to find me a suit like that to go with my snake skin boots


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bump


----------



## westcoastlowrider




----------



## texasimpalas09

looks like a little slow down till after christmas what u think mike. be hittn it hard then lol


----------



## juangotti

TTT


----------



## Wizzard

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> LOL!! oh trust me it was . you should have seen how people were looking at us as they passed us on the Interstate .....:facepalm:


They will be watching you dippin a clean ass 60 in a while! :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> "Now I like a women whos quiet" LOL doesnt everybodyyyy :roflmao: Dope jam homie


yup!lol



vouges17 said:


> see you steady getting parts :thumbsup:


Yes sir Trying to stack em up! keep a steady pace ya know..



ZeroTolerance said:


> Just read the whole build, this car is gonna be the truth.. Very nice and FAST work!  Baller.


Thanks brother drop in anytime. Im not a baller though just a working man with ambition:biggrin:



Coca Pearl said:


> mayne I need to find me a suit like that to go with my snake skin boots


you can borrow mines :roflmao:



mrchavez said:


>






Skim said:


> ttt


thanks for the bump



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Bump


Thanks Angel



westcoastlowrider said:


>


damn he gettin it LOL!



texasimpalas09 said:


> looks like a little slow down till after christmas what u think mike. be hittn it hard then lol


Pretty Much But I got myself something real Nice for christmas :naughty:



juangotti said:


> TTT


Thanks jaun



Wizzard said:


> They will be watching you dippin a clean ass 60 in a while! :thumbsup:


Thanks, You better know It wizzard :h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Ok so Now I'm working On getting all my suspension Chrome *Metal Finishing Of Los Angeles *will be handling All my *Triple *chrome Needs . and Since I'm going Ground up with the car I figured I'd start With getting the suspension Plated 1st and work my way up . That away I don't Over look anything . so I'm boxing up everything getting It ready to go . Turn around time is a 1-1/2 to 2 weeks. everything is going but the gastank.. here's a couple pics..


----------



## StinkyPete

Make ur boxes as small as possible or you will get rapped on shipping


----------



## Loco 61

StinkyPete said:


> Make ur boxes as small as possible or you will get rapped on shipping


We don't call him balla Mike for nothing


----------



## jjfrom713

Congrat on an that hardwork, planning, getting active brotherB-)


----------



## superwidesec

i like what your doing on your build , but i respect the fact you are doing it your own way with hard work quality and high tech products for the long term, this is smart ! looking great brother keep it going.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Ok so Now I'm working On getting all my suspension Chrome *Metal Finishing Of Los Angeles *will be handling All my *Triple *chrome Needs . and Since I'm going Ground up with the car I figured I'd start With getting the suspension Plated 1st and work my way up . That away I don't Over look anything . so I'm boxing up everything getting It ready to go . Turn around time is a 1-1/2 to 2 weeks. everything is going but the gastank.. here's a couple pics..




*Heard they do TOP-NOTCH chrome big homie, your in good hands with them. :cheesy: uffin:

*


Loco 61 said:


> We don't call him balla Mike for nothing


*x 60 :yes:*


----------



## vouges17

Loco 61 said:


> We don't call him *balla Mike *for nothing


rich nicca :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

*Lookin good MIke!*


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

TTT sup with cha bruh


----------



## Coca Pearl

vouges17 said:


> rich nicca :biggrin:


hopefully he can put me on payroll


----------



## Loco 61

Coca Pearl said:


> hopefully he can put me on payroll


Count me in


----------



## big C

Killer mike whats up brother


----------



## westcoastlowrider

*TTT for the homie Have a happy holidays big homie Mike :wave:*


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

StinkyPete said:


> Make ur boxes as small as possible or you will get rapped on shipping


Trust me I know 



Loco 61 said:


> We don't call him balla Mike for nothing


wrong guy alex thats you with that scewdge mcduck paper:roflmao:



jjfrom713 said:


> Congrat on an that hardwork, planning, getting active brotherB-)


thanks jj 



superwidesec said:


> i like what your doing on your build , but i respect the fact you are doing it your own way with hard work quality and high tech products for the long term, this is smart ! looking great brother keep it going.


Thanks brother I have a ways to go but atleast Its getting done the way I want it to . Thanks for the props brother .



westcoastlowrider said:


> *Heard they do TOP-NOTCH chrome big homie, your in good hands with them. :cheesy: uffin:
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *x 60 :yes:*


Oh ya they chrome on point shy homie does chrome work for most of the heavy hitters in the game hes been around for many many years ,trustworthy and warranties his chrome .



vouges17 said:


> rich nicca :biggrin:


sup wit it sleep , let me borrow 10 racks fam Ill pm you me routing info and acct#



Mr Gee said:


> *Lookin good MIke!*


Thanks gee that ace rolling as well I see:nicoderm:



STRICTLY JAY said:


> TTT sup with cha bruh


thanks for the bump fam! 



Coca Pearl said:


> hopefully he can put me on payroll


I was considering calling you for a loan:x:



Loco 61 said:


> Count me in


LOL!! 



big C said:


> Killer mike whats up brother


sup wit it brother C , hope all is well with you fam



westcoastlowrider said:


> View attachment 585408
> 
> 
> *TTT for the homie Have a happy holidays big homie Mike :wave:*


Thats a classic pic right there shy same to u as well . hope santa hooked it up for u homie .


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I got some goodies for Christmas for*"**The Big PAYBACK" Ill post Pics later today . wifey hooked a brother up *


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Hope all of you fellas had a good christmas we were blessed to have had one


----------



## big C

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I got some goodies for Christmas for*"**The Big PAYBACK" Ill post Pics later today . wifey hooked a brother up *


:shocked:


----------



## vouges17

payment sent hope you made the best of the holiday glad you made it back safely


----------



## dunk420

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I got some goodies for Christmas for*"**The Big PAYBACK" Ill post Pics later today . wifey hooked a brother up *


MARRY X MAS BRA!!! NOW WARES DA PIX?


:wow:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I got some goodies for Christmas for*"**The Big PAYBACK" Ill post Pics later today . wifey hooked a brother up *


:drama:Cmon homie lets see what Santa got you for xmas :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:biggrin: I got a detail kit for when "The big Payback " is ready for the streets


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

some super clean ,super solid 60 front valances:cheesy:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

some triple plated full show molded rear trailing arms :yes:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

the rest of the stuff for my *rear disc brakes *.socks & tighty ******'s:roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

MOTAVATING THREAD BRUH


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Looking Good


----------



## dunk420

NICE!! I JUST GOT TIGHTY WHITEYS!!:tears:


----------



## vouges17

dunk420 said:


> NICE!! I JUST GOT TIGHTY WHITEYS!!:tears:


you can use those to wipe off those tears


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Mike hmu wen u can


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> you can use those to wipe off those tears


Damn lmao


----------



## jjfrom713

Now that's love mike. An the 6o goin be tight shining for real nice trailing arms bro 3x chrome bling bling


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> some triple plated full show molded rear trailing arms :yes:



:biggrin: That bitch gone be nice bruh! Not to spill anything before the debut but it's gone be nice once it's finished!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> some super clean ,super solid 60 front valances:cheesy:


Gawd dam them bitches are clean, santa did good this year homie :nicoderm:lol


----------



## RO68RAG

VERY NICE BUILD BRO!


----------



## cut_six_tre

TTT bump fo the homie& PAYBACK


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

uffin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

64 CRAWLING said:


> MOTAVATING THREAD BRUH


thanks brother



TALKISCHEAP said:


> Looking Good


thanks brother



dunk420 said:


> NICE!! I JUST GOT TIGHTY WHITEYS!!:tears:






vouges17 said:


> you can use those to wipe off those tears


:roflmao:



OJ Hydraulics said:


> Mike hmu wen u can


ok 



big C said:


> Damn lmao


:rimshot:



jjfrom713 said:


> Now that's love mike. An the 6o goin be tight shining for real nice trailing arms bro 3x chrome bling bling


ikr bling blao!



STRICTLY JAY said:


> :biggrin: That bitch gone be nice bruh! Not to spill anything before the debut but it's gone be nice once it's finished!


thanks brau we gone have some nice riders 



westcoastlowrider said:


> Gawd dam them bitches are clean, santa did good this year homie :nicoderm:lol


 thanks homie had to hunt for these:ninja:



RO68RAG said:


> VERY NICE BUILD BRO!


thanks brother I had a chance to check yours out nice car as well:thumbsup:



cut_six_tre said:


> TTT bump fo the homie& PAYBACK


thanks daygo


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:cheesy:


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :cheesy:


That's what you play to them disrespectful bitches bruh to get they mind right! Respect my mind ho! Tell lem hos bobby! Sup with it Mike?


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Yo mike ggive abrother acall


----------



## regal ryda

Wuts good homie


----------



## vouges17

bump for the homie


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :biggrin: I got a detail kit for when "The big Payback " is ready for the streets


just let me know on the loan 
cuz your going to need more then this


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Coca Pearl said:


> just let me know on the loan
> cuz your going to need more then this


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

sup fellas happy new years!!!:h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ok so the *Partial Frame Reinforcements * are not quite done yet but are getting there since this is a lay and play car I'm just gonna do the stress points


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


Lay n Play the OG style uffin: Lookin good mike, i see you checkin out the latest lowrider issue :nicoderm:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> Lay n Play the OG style uffin: Lookin good mike, i see you checkin out the latest lowrider issue :nicoderm:


thanks shy thats my homie ,I dont read lowrider mag:boink:


----------



## vouges17

Happy New Years homie to you and fam


----------



## westcoastlowrider

*2013 the year BIG PAYBACK will hopefully bust out happy new year homie :thumbsup:*


----------



## big C

The big pay backs looking better and better everyday mike:h5:


----------



## cut_six_tre

big C said:


> The big pay backs looking better and better everyday mike:h5:


In the words of Mike " I want My shit SOUTHSIDE CC clean have you seen their line up awwwww maaaannn ! ":roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## vouges17

cut_six_tre said:


> In the words of Mike "* I want My shit SOUTHSIDE CC clean have you seen their line up awwwww maaaannn* ! ":roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## jbrazy

Looking good big homie! Getting the 60 done right the first time. Get at me some time and we still gotta link up to watch the NINERS smash on the rest of the league on the quest for #6.


----------



## tru2thagame

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> ok so the *Partial Frame Reinforcements * are not quite done yet but are getting there since this is a lay and play car I'm just gonna do the stress points


nice build! But just a thought. Since the frame is already off why not do the whole frame. :dunno:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> The big pay backs looking better and better everyday mike:h5:


 Thanks Big C



cut_six_tre said:


> In the words of Mike " I want My shit SOUTHSIDE CC clean have you seen their line up awwwww maaaannn ! ":roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


I do say that all the time but Its true , look at their cars and how clean they are . I know you've never see them in person but trust me there cars are clean and built right.:yes:



vouges17 said:


> :yes::thumbsup:


:roflmao::roflmao:even said it to sleep 100 times!



jbrazy said:


> Looking good big homie! Getting the 60 done right the first time. Get at me some time and we still gotta link up to watch the NINERS smash on the rest of the league on the quest for #6.


thanks J .I'm gonna put my foot in this car homie. everyday my list grows longer of things that I want to add to it . Its a street ca rand will be driven as such but I refuse to half step or rush it cause I want the car to match exactly what I've got in my head . get with me on the games homie, we'll link up whenever your ready to . whenever they not on TV me an a couple of other Niners fans go and meet up at this sports bar around the corner from the house .uffin: Your Welcome to come through. If I dont go in for double time this sunday I'll hit you up Big homie.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

*DO UR THING HOMIE, SOUTHSIDE CC HAS SOME SUPER CLEAN RIDES BUT THE ONLY DIFFERENCE WILL BE THAT YOU WILL ACTUALLY DRIVE YOUR SHIT MORE, im maddddd its time for the "BIG PAYBACK"* :thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

tru2thagame said:


> nice build! But just a thought. Since the frame is already off why not do the whole frame. :dunno:


"Lay n Play" he aint gonna be hoppin the fucker, OG shit layin the ass down and poppin the front once in awhile uffin:


----------



## REYXTC

Southside been driving their cars homie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> "Lay n Play" he aint gonna be hoppin the fucker, OG shit layin the ass down and poppin the front once in awhile uffin:


 true



REYXTC said:


> Southside been driving their cars homie


true



tru2thagame said:


> nice build! But just a thought. Since the frame is already off why not do the whole frame. :dunno:


Thanks Brother, funny you ask that question cause I've always wondered why dudes do full frame wraps but dont hop . what I'm doing will suit me just fine.



westcoastlowrider said:


> *DO UR THING HOMIE, SOUTHSIDE CC HAS SOME SUPER CLEAN RIDES BUT THE ONLY DIFFERENCE WILL BE THAT YOU WILL ACTUALLY DRIVE YOUR SHIT MORE, im maddddd its time for the "PAY BACK"* :thumbsup::biggrin:


REVENGE!!! LOL!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

10 ' strokes for the rear so no need to butcher the tunnel


----------



## sobayduece

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> ok so the *Partial Frame Reinforcements *are not quite done yet but are getting there since this is a lay and play car I'm just gonna do the stress points


Good work mike build what you like homie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

sobayduece said:


> Good work mike build what you like homie


Thanks Brother ,I intend to . You'll be rolling In no Time your cars has come along way quick . you have a lot of skill brother:h5:


----------



## vouges17

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> 10 ' strokes for the rear so no need to butcher the tunnel


10's is all you need good choice brotha


----------



## big C

X2 sleep 8's and 10's thats what I am running also. Hey mike how many batterys are you running? I been thinking of just doing a mild wrap on my 4 I will be running 8 batts 2 pumps each pump on 48v I been thinking a full frame wrap may be over kill for me


----------



## dunk420

big C said:


> X2 sleep 8's and 10's thats what I am running also. Hey mike how many batterys are you running? I been thinking of just doing a mild wrap on my 4 I will be running 8 batts 2 pumps each pump on 48v I been thinking a full frame wrap may be over kill for me


LESS UR HOPPING DONT FULL WRAP!! I FULL WRAPED MY 64 VERT AND ITS JUST LAY AND PLAY AND ITS WAY TO HEAVY SO IT PUTS ALOT OF STRESS ON ALL JOINTS AND BOUNCES A SHIT TON!! I WISH I WUDA TOOK MIKES ROUTE AND KEPT MY WEIGHT DOWN WITH A STRESS POINT WRAP SO I COULD ROLL MORE LIKE A STOCK RIDE AND NOT A HOPPER!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

dunk420 said:


> LESS UR HOPPING DONT FULL WRAP!! I FULL WRAPED MY 64 VERT AND ITS JUST LAY AND PLAY AND ITS WAY TO HEAVY SO IT PUTS ALOT OF STRESS ON ALL JOINTS AND BOUNCES A SHIT TON!! I WISH I WUDA TOOK MIKES ROUTE AND KEPT MY WEIGHT DOWN WITH A STRESS POINT WRAP SO I COULD ROLL MORE LIKE A STOCK RIDE AND NOT A HOPPER!!!


:yes:


----------



## 817.TX.

:nicoderm:


----------



## vouges17

dunk420 said:


> LESS UR HOPPING DONT FULL WRAP!! I FULL WRAPED MY 64 VERT AND ITS JUST LAY AND PLAY AND ITS WAY TO HEAVY SO IT PUTS ALOT OF STRESS ON ALL JOINTS AND BOUNCES A SHIT TON!! I WISH I WUDA TOOK MIKES ROUTE AND KEPT MY WEIGHT DOWN WITH A STRESS POINT WRAP SO I COULD ROLL MORE LIKE A STOCK RIDE AND NOT A HOPPER!!!


:yes:


----------



## regal ryda

whats up with the PayBack, is she makin you pay up yet


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> whats up with the PayBack, is she makin you pay up yet


damn she pays, can't get gutter to pay for shit


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> whats up with the PayBack, is she makin you pay up yet


LOL!!! hell ya If I keep payin in on this bitch I'll be spending rag money .I keep addin shit ..I need a favor I'll hit you up tomorrow fam...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

vouges17 said:


> damn she pays, can't get gutter to pay for shit


send that bitch to me I'll smackerrrrrrrrrr around .... Guerilla Pimpin round here sleep!:roflmao:


----------



## vouges17

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> send that bitch to me I'll smackerrrrrrrrrr around .... Guerilla Pimpin round here sleep!:roflmao:


my bitch chose me im the only that lays the smack down on her she better not even look your way or else :buttkick:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

vouges17 said:


> my bitch chose me im the only that lays the smack down on her she better not even look your way or else :buttkick:


 LOL!! remeber this


----------



## westcoastlowrider

vouges17 said:


> my bitch chose me im the only that lays the smack down on her she better not even look your way or else :buttkick:


:rofl::rofl: i thought your bitch was up for sale homie??? LOL



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> LOL!! remeber this


:roflmao::roflmao: REVENGEEE!!!!! Get down with my girlfriend, THAT AINT RIGHTTT!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## texasimpalas09

hey mike what u thank about that guy paintn that 60 with no shirt on. i thought it was funny but he did a good job it looks like on a bad ass car.


----------



## vouges17

westcoastlowrider said:


> :rofl::rofl: i thought your bitch was up for sale homie??? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao::roflmao: REVENGEEE!!!!! Get down with my girlfriend, THAT AINT RIGHTTT!!!!!! :rofl:


I refuse to be low balled, I will keep this bitch had topic erased


----------



## Skim

sup mike


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> X2 sleep 8's and 10's thats what I am running also. Hey mike how many batterys are you running? I been thinking of just doing a mild wrap on my 4 I will be running 8 batts 2 pumps each pump on 48v I been thinking a full frame wrap may be over kill for me


Im running 6 @ a minimum of 1000 CCA's If I were you I'd do the same and go with a partial wrap Big C 



dunk420 said:


> LESS UR HOPPING DONT FULL WRAP!! I FULL WRAPED MY 64 VERT AND ITS JUST LAY AND PLAY AND ITS WAY TO HEAVY SO IT PUTS ALOT OF STRESS ON ALL JOINTS AND BOUNCES A SHIT TON!! I WISH I WUDA TOOK MIKES ROUTE AND KEPT MY WEIGHT DOWN WITH A STRESS POINT WRAP SO I COULD ROLL MORE LIKE A STOCK RIDE AND NOT A HOPPER!!!


True Chris , Thanks For chiming In 



817.TX. said:


> :nicoderm:


:yes:



Skim said:


> sup mike


:wave:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

For My Riders who work hard to do what we love .. Grind on and make power moves


----------



## rolling deep

Whats up mike. Alot of hard work in it. I would go too sleep like 2 in the morning. Wen i was working on my shit some times..My girlfriend would get mad because I would spend more time on the car then with here. Its ok now shes ridding shot gun now. The frame is looking good. Good luck on the rest 
Of it. Wen your done with this one you going to whant too do another one.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

rolling deep said:


> Whats up mike. Alot of hard work in it. I would go too sleep like 2 in the morning. Wen i was working on my shit some times..My girlfriend would get mad because I would spend more time on the car then with here. Its ok now shes ridding shot gun now. The frame is looking good. Good luck on the rest
> Of it. Wen your done with this one you going to whant too do another one.


sup wit it johny ? I can tell you put alot of hard work in it brother Its shows , But at the end of the day when You build your own rider you definitely appreciate It more .and you know for a fact what you put In it as well . I've been working on the car once a week but I'm about to bump it up to twice starting tomorrow . I'm not In a rush at all just wanna keep a steady pace on it . Thanks for the compliment on the frame Its coming along Nicely for what my plans are for this car , I'm going to build a convertible next just as this one but I want to make it more of a father& son project . when Its done we'll dip the strip In vegas . I'm trying to convince sleep (vogues17) to get his out . we keep eachother motivated by talking trash back and forth Lol!. I'm pushing to get it as clean as possible. as far as my wife she dont trip at all homie she's very supportive and can't wait to ride in the Trixty uffin:


----------



## rolling deep

The plan sounds good mike when your done with it see if we can get all
The 60's riders and hit the strip here in vegas...


----------



## vouges17

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup wit it johny ? I can tell you put alot of hard work in it brother Its shows , But at the end of the day when You build your own rider you definitely appreciate It more .and you know for a fact what you put In it as well . I've been working on the car once a week but I'm about to bump it up to twice starting tomorrow . I'm not In a rush at all just wanna keep a steady pace on it . Thanks for the compliment on the frame Its coming along Nicely for what my plans are for this car , I'm going to build a convertible next just as this one but I want to make it more of a father& son project . when Its done we'll dip the strip In vegas . I'm trying to convince sleep (vogues17) to get his out . we keep eachother motivated by talking trash back and forth Lol!. I'm pushing to get it as clean as possible. as far as my wife she dont trip at all homie she's very supportive and can't wait to ride in the Trixty uffin:


true Mike when you build you get the enjoyment and knowledge of what you have when finished plus it's no need on rushing shit it's your car build as fast as you want , now getting all the 60 ryders together in Vegas Johnny sounds like that will be the shit can't wait for that


----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup wit it johny ? I can tell you put alot of hard work in it brother Its shows , But at the end of the day when You build your own rider you definitely appreciate It more .and you know for a fact what you put In it as well . I've been working on the car once a week but I'm about to bump it up to twice starting tomorrow . I'm not In a rush at all just wanna keep a steady pace on it . Thanks for the compliment on the frame Its coming along Nicely for what my plans are for this car , I'm going to build a convertible next just as this one but I want to make it more of a father& son project . when Its done we'll dip the strip In vegas . I'm trying to convince sleep (vogues17) to get his out . we keep eachother motivated by talking trash back and forth Lol!. I'm pushing to get it as clean as possible. as far as my wife she dont trip at all homie she's very supportive and can't wait to ride in the Trixty uffin:


Well said Mike, i will see you homies next year on the vegas strip next year dippin in my nine, we should make a video of all our rides at next years vegas show on the strip all finished and all parked next to eachother


----------



## rolling deep

Sounds like its going to be fun.. im ready.fuck yea....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

sounds good fellas I look forward to it guys


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

started to wrap the rear of the Frame


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

See yougettin active mike that's. WEST UP, LOOKIN GOOD AN ANOTHER 49ER WIN,YOU DOIN IT CONGRATS BROTHER


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> See yougettin active mike that's. WEST UP, LOOKIN GOOD AN ANOTHER 49ER WIN,YOU DOIN IT CONGRATS BROTHER


fosho thanks jj , ya co-kap came ready to handle biz yesterday and I loved every bit of it :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> started to wrap the rear of the Frame


good start


----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> started to wrap the rear of the Frame


Lookin good mike, whats the plans for the frame powdercoating?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> Lookin good mike, whats the plans for the frame powdercoating?


yes sir I'm thinking powdercoat shy its more durable than paint homie


----------



## Inked1

Looking good mike ! She will be out in no time homie ! I think I need to get up on that 60 club homie , Iam fax my app. Hope y'all don't do a back round check! Lol.. Iam in homie , kept doing yo thang bro, it's looking good !


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Inked1 said:


> Looking good mike ! She will be out in no time homie ! I think I need to get up on that 60 club homie , Iam fax my app. Hope y'all don't do a back round check! Lol.. Iam in homie , kept doing yo thang bro, it's looking good !


thanks Inked, anytime brother your already approved my brother just put this in your signature and your Official like a referee witta whistle  the 60 riders are coming out hard on em :h5: .... here's your app lol ..... P r o u d M e m b e r O f " T h e 6 0 I m p a l a A s s o c i a t i o n "


----------



## vouges17

bump for the homie putting in work


----------



## topless_66




----------



## Inked1

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> thanks Inked, anytime brother your already approved my brother just put this in your signature and your Official like a referee witta whistle  the 60 riders are coming out hard on em :h5: .... here's your app lol ..... P r o u d M e m b e r O f " T h e 6 0 I m p a l a A s s o c i a t i o n "


:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> yes sir I'm thinking powdercoat shy its more durable than paint homie


:thumbsup: reading through your thread again and it reminded me of my old 60 i had a year or so ago, this one had ur name all over it big homie now that im thinkin about it






















and that fucker was 100% rust free too, sold it cuz of the color, red and my hood dont mix


----------



## vouges17

westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup: reading through your thread again and it reminded me of my old 60 i had a year or so ago, this one had ur name all over it big homie now that im thinkin about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that fucker was 100% rust free too, sold it cuz of the color, red and my hood dont mix


that's too bad that was a clean 60


----------



## rolling deep

TTT


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup: reading through your thread again and it reminded me of my old 60 i had a year or so ago, this one had ur name all over it big homie now that im thinkin about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that fucker was 100% rust free too, sold it cuz of the color, red and my hood dont mix


 fuckers solid! :ninja:I would have built it homie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

vouges17 said:


> that's too bad that was a clean 60


x2000



rolling deep said:


> TTT


thanks johnny


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> good start


thanks whit the 57 rollin along pretty good:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

The chromes back as you can see I started rippin everything open all over the place LOL!! It came out just as I expected real nice


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Also Just picked up These these* N.O.S. *rear Bumper Valances For "The Big Payback"


----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


oooweee lemme put my glasses on homie that chrome is too dam brighttttt :nicoderm:



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Also Just picked up These these* N.O.S. *rear Bumper Valances For "The Big Payback"


you aint playin on this one :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>





STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Also Just picked up These these* N.O.S. *rear Bumper Valances For "The Big Payback"


boss balling with the triple chrome


----------



## Coca Pearl

Soon to be boss balling with a set of fat white he's going to be donating to a good cause.....


----------



## vouges17

aint nothing wrong with that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


:yes:


----------



## Inked1

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


Just got back from the jewelry store right here ! :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


:fool2: :h5:


----------



## vouges17

bump


----------



## westcoastlowrider

*BIG HOMIE WHERE YOU AT? LETS SEE SOME MORE PICS OF THE PAYBACK :h5:*


----------



## rolling deep

TTT


----------



## still HUSTLIN'

Lookin way good!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Sup blood....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

What it do my niccuh:wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Inglewood Fam. Checkin in.....


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

310 area COMPTON/INGLEWOOD,GARDENA


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

sup homies? Now get yo gang related ass outta my topic this is a build thread not turf wars or area code directory:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

uffin: bump for a bad 60 build


----------



## vouges17

:inout:


----------



## regal ryda

whats good Mike:h5:


----------



## Sin Sixty

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Also Just picked up These these* N.O.S. *rear Bumper Valances For "The Big Payback"


nice score not easy to find. I had to get NOS fronts and rears cause i had them chromed.


----------



## vouges17

2 baller's with that rare shit nos filler's damn im jealous not a hater just jealous


----------



## jjfrom713

What are bumper Valances?


----------



## westcoastlowrider

jjfrom713 said:


> What are bumper Valances?


lol


----------



## angelisticsola5960

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> 310 area COMPTON/INGLEWOOD,GARDENA







:thumbsup: Yae, Yaeee.....!!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup homies? Now get yo gang related ass outta my topic this is a build thread not turf wars or area code directory:roflmao::roflmao:






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

angelisticsola5960 said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

thanks for the compliments guys Its much appreciated:h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Ok so back @ the Paint shop I had a blaster come out and blast The Big Payback so the body work can Go underway :biggrin:  *Video*


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## MOLIFECAM713

That's glass media huh or something softer, you made it rust free fo real


----------



## vouges17

good job Michael :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda

gubment names:rofl:


----------



## mrchavez

thats badass....:thumbsup:


----------



## StinkyPete

Blasting with no gloves! :loco:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

StinkyPete said:


> Blasting with no gloves! :loco:


LOL!! he was a back wood mutha----- :roflmao:


----------



## still HUSTLIN'

That's crazy blastin w no gloves on... Lookin good though for sure. :h5:


----------



## regal ryda

still HUSTLIN' said:


> That's gangam style blastin w no gloves on... Lookin good though for sure. :h5:


fixt:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

regal ryda said:


> fixt:thumbsup:


LOL and lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Wattup fam :wave:


----------



## still HUSTLIN'

still HUSTLIN' said:


> That's crazy blastin w no gloves on... Lookin good though for sure. :h5:





regal ryda said:


> fixt:thumbsup:


:roflmao:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hey mike your doing a very nice job on your 60 Chevy bro. Very inspiring. your hitting all the right moves. Hopeful soon I can start on my next get down.


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Daddy ooo said:


> Hey mike your doing a very nice job on your 60 Chevy bro. Very inspiring. your hitting all the right moves. Hopeful soon I can start on my next get down.


Know that's. Right on brother


----------



## westcoastlowrider

*TTMFT for a soon to be bad-ass 60 :cheesy:*


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

still HUSTLIN' said:


> That's crazy blastin w no gloves on... Lookin good though for sure. :h5:


 I know right ! thanks my brother~!



regal ryda said:


> fixt:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



westcoastlowrider said:


> LOL and lookin good homie :thumbsup:


thanks shy thanks for always bumping my Topic brother!



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Wattup fam :wave:


sup wit it Fam!!! I need those Parts!



Daddy ooo said:


> Hey mike your doing a very nice job on your 60 Chevy bro. Very inspiring. your hitting all the right moves. Hopeful soon I can start on my next get down.


 Thanks OG! I'm staying on it pretty good It will be done right Fosho



MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Know that's. Right on brother


sup jj



westcoastlowrider said:


> *TTMFT for a soon to be bad-ass 60 :cheesy:*


:h5:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


 Man I need a blaster like that my shit is like a toy compared to that one!!


----------



## vouges17

what's up my brotha looking great on 60, see you aint half stepping :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

Bodywork time brother :h5:


----------



## Caballo

Read the whole build thread. Nice job keeping the ball moving forward. You got me wanting to start my Impala project and I haven't even finished my other (Camaro) project yet. All the best Holmes.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

the 60 is heading to surgery :ninja:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

to the top fambam...


----------



## jjfrom713

I sand blast on a daily an neva would try gloveless I go through gloveseveryother day the dude brave or stupid


----------



## angelisticsola5960

sup wit it Fam!!! I need those Parts!



I know carnal. Patience Daniel Son......


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bump


----------



## vouges17

glad I could help on column, tilt the wheel down fool :wave:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

vouges17 said:


> glad I could help on column, tilt the wheel down fool :wave:


:run: do i hear tilt :shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

westcoastlowrider said:


> :run: do i hear tilt :shocked::thumbsup:


:sprint:


----------



## CJAY

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE KEEP PRESSIN!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Man I need a blaster like that my shit is like a toy compared to that one!!


Dude had that real deal It left my body clean and smooth!



vouges17 said:


> what's up my brotha looking great on 60, see you aint half stepping :thumbsup:


Thanks sleep Lets do this man!



big C said:


> Bodywork time brother :h5:


I did a store run for the materials



Caballo said:


> Read the whole build thread. Nice job keeping the ball moving forward. You got me wanting to start my Impala project and I haven't even finished my other (Camaro) project yet. All the best Holmes.


 thanks brother , when u do post up a build thread



westcoastlowrider said:


> the 60 is heading to surgery :ninja:


:thumbsup: sup wit it shy !



BABYGIRL LA RIDER said:


> to the top fambam...


sup luv 1 hope all is well out there ! 



jjfrom713 said:


> I sand blast on a daily an neva would try gloveless I go through gloveseveryother day the dude brave or stupid


:loco:



angelisticsola5960 said:


> sup wit it Fam!!! I need those Parts!
> 
> 
> 
> I know carnal. Patience Daniel Son......


 thanks angel ! good lookin out homie!



vouges17 said:


> glad I could help on column, tilt the wheel down fool :wave:


Oh ya sleep you hooked it up in a major way , Fat joein in the "paybacK" foreal LOL!! lean back..:roflmao:



westcoastlowrider said:


> :run: do i hear tilt :shocked::thumbsup:


heck ya shy sleep hooked it up on the chrome Tilt!



CJAY said:


> LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE KEEP PRESSIN!!!


thanks Cjay


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Ok so went to the paint store to get the materials needed to start the body work , Nothing but the best for "The Big Payback" I switched from That USC's "All metal " To The Metal 2 Metal By Evercoat has a longer shelf life and Its better than the All Metal


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:Great progress!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:Great progress!


thanks  hows the 65 coming?


----------



## mrjones_012003

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> thanks  hows the 65 coming?


$low motion on the 65


----------



## JUIC'D64

TTT hurry up summer almost here lol jk


----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Ok so went to the paint store to get the materials needed to start the body work , Nothing but the best for "The Big Payback" I switched from That USC's "All metal " To The Metal 2 Metal By Evercoat has a longer shelf life and Its better than the All Metal


Lookin good mike when you expecting to have some color laid out on the payback :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> Lookin good mike when you expecting to have some color laid out on the payback :thumbsup:


:dunno: dunno homie no rush at all:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Ok so went to the paint store to get the materials needed to start the body work , Nothing but the best for "The Big Payback" I switched from That USC's "All metal " To The Metal 2 Metal By Evercoat has a longer shelf life and Its better than the All Metal


see you getting ready to give the sixty a body massage.....


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::run:


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Ok so went to the paint store to get the materials needed to start the body work , Nothing but the best for "The Big Payback" I switched from That USC's "All metal " To The Metal 2 Metal By Evercoat has a longer shelf life and Its better than the All Metal


 Evercoat is a good choice Mike it spreads really nice and like you said it has long shelf life. It stays soft and moist. Evercoat also offer a great metal glaze product. There products cost a little more but there well worth it. :thumbsup:


----------



## cut_six_tre

ttt homieuffin:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## angelisticsola5960

Inglewood fam checking in....:wave:


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

TTT bruh build coming along nice as expected :thumbsup:


----------



## jjfrom713

Looking at how things rollin motivates a lot more then you know brother


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:drama: :drama::chuck::run::around:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Inglewood fam checking in....:wave:


sup angel ! all is well out there homie?



STRICTLY JAY said:


> TTT bruh build coming along nice as expected :thumbsup:


Thanks jaybo slowly but forsurely bruh! Congrats On the 62 ragggggggggggggggeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!



jjfrom713 said:


> Looking at how things rollin motivates a lot more then you know brother


foshso jj get to it do it 



Coca Pearl said:


> :drama:


:yes:



westcoastlowrider said:


> :drama: :drama::chuck::run::around:


:run: LOL!! running me crazy!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

STRICTLY MIKE

pejayloc+


----------



## regal ryda

Sup wit it homie


----------



## juangotti

X2


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup angel ! all is well out there homie?
> 
> Thanks jaybo slowly but forsurely bruh! Congrats On the 62 ragggggggggggggggeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> foshso jj get to it do it
> 
> :yes:
> 
> :run: LOL!! running me crazy!



Heard some progress has been made in the lab and someone is about to go shopping for that planet rock, or that butt crack black


----------



## dunk420

WARE DA PIX MY NICCA:x:


----------



## Coca Pearl

want me to get that hurt feelings report typed up for you to hand out?hno::sprint:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Sup my niccuh:wave:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Coca Pearl said:


> want me to get that hurt feelings report typed up for you to hand out?hno::sprint:


 :run: hno:


----------



## Coca Pearl

westcoastlowrider said:


> :run: hno:


mike out there woking on a game plan......:rimshot:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Coca Pearl said:


> mike out there woking on a game plan......:rimshot:


I think his game plan is to take over every show he goes to with this 6-0 lol


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> Sup wit it homie


sup wit it mikey



juangotti said:


> X2






Coca Pearl said:


> Heard some progress has been made in the lab and someone is about to go shopping for that planet rock, or that butt crack black






dunk420 said:


> WARE DA PIX MY NICCA:x:






Coca Pearl said:


> want me to get that hurt feelings report typed up for you to hand out?hno::sprint:


type it up send me the rough draft so I can make sure we covered everything:roflmao:



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Sup my niccuh:wave:


sup angel !:h5:



westcoastlowrider said:


> I think his game plan is to take over every show he goes to with this 6-0 lol


 nope homie! its to smoke the streets up!~ The show will be in the streets:h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

More Sand Blasting ... Frame , Fenders, Fender wells , pretty much anything I can put my hands on cause dude charges by the hour


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Bottom Of the frame was blasted now Its time for the Top


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Parts blasted....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I wrapped the Fenders In Plastic and Taped them so the Moisture In the air doesnt get to the bare Metal


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

After The Blaster Got done we loaded up " The Big Paybacks" frame and It was Off to the powder coater


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Greg @ Enduro Powder Coatings is handling the Coating for me. Cool dude right here I talked to the guy who's actually going to be doing the coating and promised Him a Tip If It came out really Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

They sat It in the blast room until I could choose the color I wanted ...


----------



## jjfrom713

Gettin on it MIKE


----------



## Skim

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> More Sand Blasting ... Frame , Fenders, Fender wells , pretty much anything I can put my hands on cause dude charges by the hour


just dont do no hood or trunk lid :biggrin:


----------



## FoxCustom

Skim said:


> just dont do no hood or trunk lid :biggrin:


Hahaha! Yeah! It took almost a year for all the sand to work its way out of my deck lid! Which meant cleaning the trunk out every time I would open it. Haha


----------



## Loco 61

:rimshot:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> just dont do no hood or trunk lid :biggrin:


IKR......you should have told yo boy regal ryda that:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: damn mikey......:facepalm:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

FoxCustom said:


> Hahaha! Yeah! It took almost a year for all the sand to work its way out of my deck lid! Which meant cleaning the trunk out every time I would open it. Haha


you should have went crazy with the air hose..:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> IKR......you should have told yo boy regal ryda that:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: damn mikey......:facepalm:


Ha! That 62 hood looked good too.


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

Looking good bruh. You ain't leaving no leaf unturned on this bitch.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Skim said:


> just dont do no hood or trunk lid :biggrin:


I heard it gets the hood to thin and when its all painted and driving it vibrates and flaps alot since the metal is thinner after the sandblasting on the hood :dunno:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> After The Blaster Got done we loaded up " The Big Paybacks" frame and It was Off to the powder coater


:h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

juangotti said:


> Ha! That 62 hood looked good too.


 It did , he paid 150.00 for it too a great price...



STRICTLY JAY said:


> Looking good bruh. You ain't leaving no leaf unturned on this bitch.


Building it right bruh , I dont want to slap My 60 together cause after It never fails you always have to go back and fix stuff.. we gone get knee deeeep in that 62 rag of yours:h5:



westcoastlowrider said:


> I heard it gets the hood to thin and when its all painted and driving it vibrates and flaps alot since the metal is thinner after the sandblasting on the hood :dunno:


It warps the fuck out of it .. unless your using a small blaster but I wouldn't use anything but a DA to strip It I had to learn the hard way LOL!!


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> They sat It in the blast room until I could choose the color I wanted ...


Now you know that you was to have color in mine b4 hand


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bump


----------



## westcoastlowrider

bump


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> IKR......you should have told yo boy regal ryda that:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: damn mikey......:facepalm:


its alright i got a brand new one outta the deal


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> After The Blaster Got done we loaded up " The Big Paybacks" frame and It was Off to the powder coater


lookin good


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Back on top...


----------



## Coca Pearl

:inout:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTT for the 60 that will be tearin the streets of texas up :nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl

:ninja:


----------



## jjfrom713

Payback going to be something special, reading old pages you doing this one


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:rant: we need updates big homie :run::chuck::banghead:

















:biggrin: keep up the good work Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I was off today so I did some running around to get some very much needed necessities for "PayBack" after doing my reasearch I've decided to switch out my rear end because of the problem alot of Impala Owners are running Into while running stock axles here's a few Example Pics that I pulled from another Topic....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Mr Gee

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Attached Thumbnails



WOW!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

what Is going on here is the axles are sliding out of the rear ends and is causing them to lose their wheel, skirts (if they are running them) and possibly total their cars .. so I ended up getting rid of the Triple plated rear end I had to get a FORD 9 versailles / Granada Rear end .. I love my car so when It comes to building it right I'll step back to do so .. skim hooked me up with this rear end (thanks Brother) after going back and forth with him over the phone him& pete (westidehydros) convinced me that this would be the route to take :thumbsup: Here's the rear end I got Ill have it ready to go to the plater by next week for that triple bath.. and I also don't have to worry about clearance Issues any more


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Thanks for keeping my topic TTT fellas along with the positive comments:thumbsup:


----------



## show67

to the top


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> what Is going on here is the axles are sliding out of the rear ends and is causing them to lose their wheel, skirts (if they are running them) and possibly total their cars .. so I ended up getting rid of the Triple plated rear end I had to get a FORD 9 versailles / Granada Rear end .. I love my car so when It comes to building it right I'll step back to do so .. skim hooked me up with this rear end (thanks Brother) after going back and forth with him over the phone him& pete (westidehydros) convinced me that this would be the route to take :thumbsup: Here's the rear end I got Ill have it ready to go to the plater by next week for that triple bath.. and I also don't have to worry about clearance Issues any more


damn the truck homie.you should have went back to get the white rental that you used b4.........:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## Skim

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Attached Thumbnails












yikes!!


----------



## Skim

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> what Is going on here is the axles are sliding out of the rear ends and is causing them to lose their wheel, skirts (if they are running them) and possibly total their cars .. so I ended up getting rid of the Triple plated rear end I had to get a FORD 9 versailles / Granada Rear end .. I love my car so when It comes to building it right I'll step back to do so .. skim hooked me up with this rear end (thanks Brother) after going back and forth with him over the phone him& pete (westidehydros) convinced me that this would be the route to take :thumbsup: Here's the rear end I got Ill have it ready to go to the plater by next week for that triple bath.. and I also don't have to worry about clearance Issues any more


do it right once or do it right after something gets fucked up. Glad you got it homie


----------



## jjfrom713

TtT


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

excuse the crappy Cell phone Pics But I Took my rear end to the Powder coater today so they can sand Blast it for me to remove the grime and surface rust before Its torn down after I pick It up Its going to the Homie so he can weld the Impala Mounts on it for me and gut It...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Coca Pearl said:


> damn the truck homie.you should have went back to get the white rental that you used b4.........:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


hold ya head down man ! hold it down!! .... be still now... be still... now...:twak: :roflmao::roflmao:



Skim said:


> do it right once or do it right after something gets fucked up. Glad you got it homie


your right homie , thanks again!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

show67 said:


> to the top


Thanks for the bump guys



mrchavez said:


> TTT





jjfrom713 said:


> TtT





STRICTLY MIKE said:


> hold ya head down man ! hold it down!! .... be still now... be still... now...:twak:
> 
> your right homie , thanks again!


----------



## npazzin

Does the grenada come with drums?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

npazzin said:


> Does the grenada come with drums?


yup but I think Im gonna convert it to disc


----------



## npazzin

Right on!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

This song to me is lowrider related Build your shit right or Turn it lose LOL!!!


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> hold ya head down man ! hold it down!! .... be still now... be still... now...:twak: :roflmao::roflmao:


naw i can't be still homie i got parts that needs to be dropped at the coaters also:sprint::rant:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Some good progress goin on up in here keep it up big homie mike, and good choice with changing out the rear end, taking a little extra time during the build will mean saving alot of headache in the future :thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice progress!:thumbsup:What year granada do we look for?


----------



## Maximus1959

Just curious, but shouldn't their be a bracket, which has 4 bolts that run thru it, which connects to the rear end housing flange? The axel is then held in place, to prevent it from falling out.


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> This song to me is lowrider related Build your shit right or Turn it lose LOL!!!


. You have good taste in music Mr. mike


----------



## Coca Pearl

Daddy ooo said:


> . You have get taste in music Mr. mike


yep i'm going to have to ship an ipod or something to hook up for me


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Coca Pearl said:


> yep i'm going to have to ship an ipod or something to hook up for me


LOL iPod sent


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Maximus1959 said:


> Just curious, but shouldn't their be a bracket, which has 4 bolts that run thru it, which connects to the rear end housing flange? The axel is then held in place, to prevent it from falling out.


If your asking about the chevy rear end then No the axles were "pressed" In .. on the other hand Ford has the 4 bolts that your speaking of:thumbsup: If you need pic I can PM you some ..


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> . You have good taste in music Mr. mike


Thanks brother ,James Is One of my favorites my parents would always have me do concerts for their company :roflmao::roflmao:



Coca Pearl said:


> yep i'm going to have to ship an ipod or something to hook up for me


 I'll hook you up with some hits..:biggrin:



westcoastlowrider said:


> LOL iPod sent


you too shy LOL!


----------



## Caballo

How can you stay focused on driving & switches with them over the top jams playing?  Sittin' still to JB ain't easy.


----------



## 61 Bubble Top

Just stopping by to thank you for the cruizer skirts Homie. 

Now I am looking for a set of rocker panel moldings. What do you have in your back pocket Mr. Mike?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Caballo said:


> How can you stay focused on driving & switches with them over the top jams playing?  Sittin' still to JB ain't easy.


Its gonna be hard brother but Im gonna try :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

61 Bubble Top said:


> Just stopping by to thank you for the cruizer skirts Homie.
> 
> Now I am looking for a set of rocker panel moldings. What do you have in your back pocket Mr. Mike?


 No problem Felipe you guys over at Majestix are some upstanding individuals so I wont ever Mind lending a hand . I can find you some rocker moldings quick! I'll call you tomorrow brother,Thanks again.. I ran Into JC at the auto parts store we talked up a storm:thumbsup:


----------



## jjfrom713

As always thanks for the convo brother mike


----------



## westcoastlowrider

*REVENGEEE!!!!!!!

IM MADDDDDD
:rant: :biggrin:

BUMP FOR THE ONE AND ONLY BIG PAYBACK 6-0*


----------



## dunk420

Was up big pimpn?


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> Some good progress goin on up in here keep it up big homie mike, and good choice with changing out the rear end, taking a little extra time during the build will mean saving alot of headache in the future :thumbsup:


yup your right brother



mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice progress!:thumbsup:What year granada do we look for?


77-80 and thanks!



jjfrom713 said:


> As always thanks for the convo brother mike


fasho...



westcoastlowrider said:


> *REVENGEEE!!!!!!!
> 
> IM MADDDDDD
> :rant: :biggrin:
> 
> BUMP FOR THE ONE AND ONLY BIG PAYBACK 6-0*


you know it !:h5:



dunk420 said:


> Was up big pimpn?


sup wit it chris!



Coca Pearl said:


> :drama:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Body Work is Underway


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Sold my Foxcrafts to the homie felipe because I grabbed me some super clean ass Turnpikes ,I wanted these to begin with


----------



## regal ryda

ballin :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Sold my Foxcrafts to the homie felipe because I grabbed me some super clean ass Turnpikes ,I wanted these to begin with



:worship: WARES DA BOOTY KIT AT?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

dunk420 said:


> :worship: WARES DA BOOTY KIT AT?


It will be here soon


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


 Looking good Mike. I truly wish I could be there and throw down on some of that body work with you.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> Looking good Mike. I truly wish I could be there and throw down on some of that body work with you.


Funny U say that because when I read That you do body work I was thinking the same thing :yes::h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Just left the Blaster's Place my rear end wasn't even ready, He says He'll get to it today though


----------



## Loco 61

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Body Work is Underway



:h5:


----------



## regal ryda

Daddy ooo said:


> Looking good Mike. I truly wish I could be there and throw down on some of that body work with you.


I got something I'll send you


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Loco 61 said:


> :h5:


sup alex



regal ryda said:


> I got something I'll send you


Get your own Big Homie:twak: LOL!!


----------



## Coca Pearl

I have someone I can send to help you out with your build also


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Keep pushing my niccuh...:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

actin bad in here also


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup alex
> 
> Get your own Big Homie:twak: LOL!!


:dunno: what I'm just sayin


----------



## Skim

TTT


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Tic toc....


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> :dunno: what I'm just sayin


:roflmao:


----------



## jjfrom713

Ttt fo the big PAYBACK


----------



## cut_six_tre

TTT:yes:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTT for the homie mike


----------



## dunk420

TTMFT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Nice progress !


----------



## juangotti




----------



## CJAY

TTT LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## Coca Pearl

I came out to dallas to bring you a assistant......lol


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Coca Pearl said:


> I came out to dallas to bring you a assistant......lol


I'm glad you and your assistant made it back down 45 Ive got enough help :twak::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I'm glad you and your assistant made it back down 45 Ive got enough help :twak::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


I was only going to supervise and get my drink on. I was going to put you and your assist to work
:buttkick:


----------



## jjfrom713

Safe trip indeed


----------



## Coca Pearl

jjfrom713 said:


> Safe trip indeed


you had a road trip over the weekend?


----------



## jjfrom713

No though u drove up the 45n


----------



## Coca Pearl

ROAD TRIP FRIDAY.........:sprint:


----------



## Lowridingmike

:drama:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:drama::drama:


----------



## Coca Pearl

Did you go mia in the lab homie...


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Coca Pearl said:


> Did you go mia in the lab homie...


:ninja::sprint:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

uffin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Coca Pearl said:


> Did you go mia in the lab homie...


I'm In the Lab But I aint Lost


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> uffin:


:thumbsup: check this one out a true james brown fan here buddy "THE BIG PAYBACK COMING SOON!!!..


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:rimshot:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

This One Is for the Traditional Lowriders


----------



## regal ryda

sup homie


----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> This One Is for the Traditional Lowriders


Makes you wanna pop the front up and scrape the ass till sparks fly out :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I'm In the Lab But I a Lost st


Post up what you mixing up in the lab department. Been a minute


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Coca Pearl said:


> Post up what you mixing up in the lab department. Been a minute


:no:


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :no:


hno::run::banghead::ninja:


----------



## westcoastlowrider




----------



## westcoastlowrider

Dr Mike please report to the operating room big payback please Dr Mike please report to the operating room big payback please thank you :ninja:


----------



## vouges17

:420::run:


----------



## regal ryda

:dunno::biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

:inout:


----------



## vouges17

:drama:


----------



## cut_six_tre

Call me Homie ..just left you a voicemail:x:


----------



## KAKALAK

:inout:


----------



## texasimpalas09

whats up mike was wondering if you still had the 60 hood will be at pate next Saturday hollr


----------



## westcoastlowrider

hno:


----------



## jjfrom713

Ttt fo the big payback, get active mike you gooin to have some people madd at you shortly when this car come out


----------



## vouges17

:inout:


----------



## mrjones_012003

:nicoderm:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Stop acting like u busy fool...


----------



## jjfrom713

Hey angel


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

sup fellas appreciate the love , I've been busy at work and here around the house , I slowed down to spend a little more family time also to put wifey in a new ride .I'll throw up some pics here in a bit of things that have been done .I'm not rushing on my car cause i want it to come out exactly how I envisioned it to . I'm Building my ride so Perfection and quality won't be in question . I'm gonna mash on it pretty hard after my anniversary vacation to Cabos


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

texasimpalas09 said:


> whats up mike was wondering if you still had the 60 hood will be at pate next Saturday hollr


my body guy scraped that hood brother:facepalm:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

managed to get over to the paint store to pick up my paint and clear coat after walking out I spent almost 2400.00 on 2 gallons of PPG DBC paint and 2 gallons of Global clear coat . those who know know this stuff aint cheap :uh: but hey quality cost right?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

2 gallons of DBC Porsche guards


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

before .... :nosad:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

after


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ok so my frame is done being powdercoated I decided to go with Red but wanted a rich red can get any better than a porchse red .


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Got it loaded up to bring home for some Back yard Boogie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

cant wait to get that Triple chrome on it :run:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

sold the stock chrome rear end pictured above to get a lincoln versailles rear end . not only for the width but for the disc brakes


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sold the stock chrome rear end pictured above to get a lincoln versailles rear end . not only for the width but for the disc brakes


nice find. when you took the axle shafts out the og rearend. were they held on by c-clips? if so thats why the axle shafts end up coming out when rolling or the end of the axle shaft will break


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Maximus1959 said:


> Just curious, but shouldn't their be a bracket, which has 4 bolts that run thru it, which connects to the rear end housing flange? The axel is then held in place, to prevent it from falling out.





STRICTLY MIKE said:


> If your asking about the chevy rear end then No the axles were "pressed" In .. on the other hand Ford has the 4 bolts that your speaking of:thumbsup: If you need pic I can PM you some ..


 Thanks and I answered this ? for another guy a couple of pages back here ya go:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sold the stock chrome rear end pictured above to get a lincoln versailles rear end . not only for the width but for the disc brakes


Hey mike are the parts to rebuild these easy to find . i found one not cheep but might pick it up if i can find the parts to rebuild it


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

thats some good ass paint to go with that good ass chrome :thumbsup:


----------



## rolling deep

60 parts are looking good.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

damm homie i like the direction this build is going :run:


----------



## Coca Pearl

sobayduece said:


> Hey mike are the parts to rebuild these easy to find . i found one not cheep but might pick it up if i can find the parts to rebuild it


easy to find like Chevy 350 motor parts


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

sobayduece said:


> Hey mike are the parts to rebuild these easy to find . i found one not cheep but might pick it up if i can find the parts to rebuild it


some parts for this rear end are not that easy to find like the right rear and left rear brake lines are becoming harder and harder to find . but whatever you need help finding I'm sure I can can help. I'f I were you I'd grab it brother . currie's good but way too expensive


----------



## dunk420

FIDN TO GET REAL NICE IN HERE!! I SEE A NICE ROLLING FRAME N THE NEXT WEEK!! HEY HOW MUCH THEY CHARGE U TO POWDER COAT THE FRAME? WAS CLEANING INCLUDED?? LIKE CAN I TAKE A NASTY SURFACE RUSTED FRAME UP THERE AND SAVE THE 150 ON SAND BLASTING??


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

thanks for the comments fellasuffin:


----------



## Loco 61

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup fellas appreciate the love , I've been busy at work and here around the house , I slowed down to spend a little more family time also to put wifey in a new ride .I'll throw up some pics here in a bit of things that have been done .I'm not rushing on my car cause i want it to come out exactly how I envisioned it to . I'm Building my ride so Perfection and quality won't be in question . I'm gonna mash on it pretty hard after my anniversary vacation to Cabos


:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

dunk420 said:


> FIDN TO GET REAL NICE IN HERE!! I SEE A NICE ROLLING FRAME N THE NEXT WEEK!! HEY HOW MUCH THEY CHARGE U TO POWDER COAT THE FRAME? WAS CLEANING INCLUDED?? LIKE CAN I TAKE A NASTY SURFACE RUSTED FRAME UP THERE AND SAVE THE 150 ON SAND BLASTING??


Powder coating the frame cost 750.00 If they have to blast and powdercoat it but being that I had the mobile blaster come out it was 150.00 cheaper and I was able to get more parts blasted because The blaster charges by the hour . yours might come out a little cheaper because Red is more expensive to do similar to paint uffin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup:


 sup alex:h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

rolling deep said:


> 60 parts are looking good.


Thanks Johnny :h5:



westcoastlowrider said:


> damm homie i like the direction this build is going :run:


me too:biggrin: sup shy



Coca Pearl said:


> easy to find like Chevy 350 motor parts


Put up a build thread of your ride brother:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup alex:h5:


 Been Workin, Havnt Had Time To Put In Work On My Ride... Im Making Some Big Moves On My Busi. Hope To Get On It Soon Tho... WHat You Been Up To BIG MIKE..?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Loco 61 said:


> Been Workin, Havnt Had Time To Put In Work On My Ride... Im Making Some Big Moves On My Busi. Hope To Get On It Soon Tho... WHat You Been Up To BIG MIKE..?


I've been doing the same homie, It's all good business is always above everything but family . I'm sure you'll get to it . besides you already have a Nice ass car on the streets . Oh and congrats on the Lowrider Magazine shoot to homie.:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

yea buddy...do what it do


----------



## topless_66




----------



## Daddy ooo

You doing big things over there Mike. Keep up the great work :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> some parts for this rear end are not that easy to find like the right rear and left rear brake lines are becoming harder and harder to find . but whatever you need help finding I'm sure I can can help. I'f I were you I'd grab it brother . currie's good but way too expensive


You can get brake lines for them at smileys. The even have steel braided lines or will make some for you.


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Put up a build thread of your ride brother:thumbsup:


I might when I start to do the interior, right now its just a rat rod. Not worth really making a thread


----------



## texasimpalas09

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> my body guy scraped that hood brother:facepalm:


lol just sold the 63 convertible for 6000 and didn't even call you thanks for your bussiness


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

texasimpalas09 said:


> lol just sold the 63 convertible for 6000 and didn't even call you thanks for your bussiness


damn rick rock  come on homie ! i wanted that car :tears: shoot me a text or something its been a while . Ive been woring like crazy


----------



## big C

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> 2 gallons of DBC Porsche guards


The good shit:biggrin:


----------



## jjfrom713

Just dippin in brother mikeB-)


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:drama:


----------



## Skim

TTT


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> The good shit:biggrin:


Heck ya Big C:h5:



jjfrom713 said:


> Just dippin in brother mikeB-)


sup wit it jj



westcoastlowrider said:


> :drama:






Skim said:


> TTT


sup wit bruhThanks for the bump skimbo


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

gonna get out in the garage tonight and put a little work in I'm babysitting My niece so I'll do as much as possible :ninja:


----------



## jjfrom713

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> gonna get out in the garage tonight and put a little work in I'm babysitting My niece so I'll do as much as possible :ninja:


Get active


----------



## loster87

looking good mike.you know where i can find a lincoln versailles rear end?i need one for my rag


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

jjfrom713 said:


> Get active


oh you know


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Managed to get my linkage assembled while my niece was running around knocking over shit


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

so I put her to work .....  :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda

Put that work in homie....looks good


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

My powder coater did a great job! Im very Impressed with the work pics dont do the coating justice.... I Forgot to chrome some key pieces so Im gonna get them boxed up and shipped on monday so I can get this thing rolling . also gonna get at Big Rich for a chrome driveshaft with slip ...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> Put that work in homie....looks good


fosho my brother , keep the streets warm cause we gone skin them batches up! :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


That frame came out nice bruh!


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> fosho my brother , keep the streets warm cause we gone skin them batches up! :yes::yes::yes:


Fa sho homie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

STRICTLY JAY said:


> That frame came out nice bruh!


 Thanks Jaybo that 62 rag got you like :biggrin:



regal ryda said:


> Fa sho homie


 my man put em high:h5:



Daddy ooo said:


> You doing big things over there Mike. Keep up the great work :thumbsup:


thanks daddy ooo chippin away at it my brother, thanks for droppin in


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> so I put her to work .....  :roflmao::roflmao:


Family thing homie :h5:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Homie really lovin that red powdercoating on that frame instead of the traditional black that most go for


----------



## Coca Pearl

Looking good


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Sup niccuh:wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Managed to get my linkage assembled while my niece was running around knocking over shit





Sup with all that red ?? :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Sup with all that red ?? :biggrin:


ha


----------



## vouges17

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Sup with all that red ?? :biggrin:


im loving all that *RED*, 60 is coming along great homie


----------



## westcoastlowrider

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Sup with all that red ?? :biggrin:


:run:


----------



## juangotti

Mike the ride is coming along great! keep up the good work. (Like you need me telling you that) HAHA


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Sup with all that red ?? :biggrin:


sup niccuh you turnin up :burn: LOL!!!!!!



SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> ha






vouges17 said:


> im loving all that *RED*, 60 is coming along great homie


yall some fools homie:roflmao::roflmao:



juangotti said:


> Mike the ride is coming along great! keep up the good work. (Like you need me telling you that) HAHA


Thanks jaun Im trying brother :h5: hows the 62 coming along?



westcoastlowrider said:


> :run:


calm down shots aint been fired yet shy! lol!!!:machinegun::guns:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Ok so I'm doing some custom A-Arm shafts for a different Look and cylinder clearance Im gonna hit these with the buffing wheels and send them off to the chrome along with some other pieces


----------



## juangotti

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Thanks jaun Im trying brother :h5: hows the 62 coming along?


I just pulled it out. Im going to drive it unrestored for a few years while I build my 64.


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## Coca Pearl

Pix of the of the rolling chasis put together


----------



## cut_six_tre

Sup homie? :thumbsup:cars looking great Big Mike


----------



## cut_six_tre

Coca Pearl said:


> Pix of the of the rolling chasis put together


post pics of what your working on I searched your threads but couldnt find a build topic homie


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Coca Pearl said:


> Pix of the of the rolling chasis put together


X60 THAT RED AND CHROME LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## jjfrom713

Ttt fo the bigg payback


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Thanks dre waiting on My Triple chrome to come back should be in 2 weeks or less:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Thanks for the bump JJ!


----------



## jjfrom713

Need advice how you add pics


----------



## Coca Pearl

cut_six_tre said:


> post pics of what your working on I searched your threads but couldnt find a build topic homie


I have a pic of it in the bomb topic. I'll find a pic of it and pm it to you. Not much to start a build topic. I might start one when i get ready to do a frame off right now im just getting it road worthy to drive.


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Thanks dre waiting on My Triple chrome to come back should be in 2 weeks or less:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

nice project bro  i was thinking of relocating to the dallas area for work, good to know there are nice lowriders out there...


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:run:


THE 






BIG























*PAYBACK*


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## dunk420

GETTING REAL UP N THIS MOTHER #[email protected]%!^


----------



## Wizzard

Coming together nicely. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Looking really Good Big Mike


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

juangotti said:


> I just pulled it out. Im going to drive it unrestored for a few years while I build my 64.


SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN!:thumbsup:



Mr Gee said:


>


Sup GEE!! how the 8 coming homie??



cut_six_tre said:


> Sup homie? :thumbsup:cars looking great Big Mike


tHANKS DAYGO CHIPPIN AWAY AT IT MAN...



Cadillac Heaven said:


> nice project bro  i was thinking of relocating to the dallas area for work, good to know there are nice lowriders out there...


Thanks homie come on down homie there's plenty lowridin going on over here ! If u decide to move here give me a shout



westcoastlowrider said:


> :run:
> 
> 
> THE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PAYBACK*


:bowrofl: Thanks shy always a pleasure speakin to you fam!



dunk420 said:


> GETTING REAL UP N THIS MOTHER #[email protected]%!^


aww shit chris!:run::run:



Wizzard said:


> Coming together nicely. :thumbsup:


Thanks Wizzard! appreciate homie!



TALKISCHEAP said:


> Looking really Good Big Mike


Thanks Roy we gone ride together one of these days my brother:h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ok so the bodywork is done there's only 1 more step to take before we lay the paint .. The DPLF50 expoxy primer has to be laid This is the rust prevention coat and body sealer . Instruction say lay it and wait atleast 30 mins before applying the paint for best results This is the final step before:run::run::run::run: paint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

My Homie Lou and Oscarroni Moved It out the Booth to get It ready to apply the epoxy primer but First wanted to blow it down:x::run:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## regal ryda

:shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


Dammm homie your gettin close, i can already smell the exhaust fumes and the sound of the hydros as the front locks up :h5: keep pushin homie


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup: Looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## jjfrom713

DANG IT, DONE IN WITHIN 13MONTHS


----------



## Skim

TTT Big Mike


----------



## big C

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


:thumbsup: looking good big brother you going to be on the streets in no time


----------



## loster87

Car coming along nice mike.keep it up homie


----------



## TONY MONTANA

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Thanks dre waiting on My Triple chrome to come back should be in 2 weeks or less:thumbsup:


:thumbsup: great progress


----------



## Coca Pearl

Progress looking good homie. That frame going to look good put together, but get out there and clean that garage so you know where thangs at


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


Coming together bruh! That 60 on the up and up getting ready or them streets!


----------



## Daddy ooo

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Doin the dam thing homie :thumbsup:


----------



## fjc422

Went through the whole thread, good stuff. I gotta scracth up some bread so I can get me a better axle like you did! I put a temporary fix for now but it's just that, temporary.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> :shocked::thumbsup:


:shocked:



westcoastlowrider said:


> Dammm homie your gettin close, i can already smell the exhaust fumes and the sound of the hydros as the front locks up :h5: keep pushin homie


 me to Its been heavy on my mind lately:run:



mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup: Looking good!:thumbsup:


Thanks homie!uffin:



Skim said:


> TTT Big Mike


Thanks skimbo slice!:h5: 



big C said:


> :thumbsup: looking good big brother you going to be on the streets in no time


Thanks Big C I'm keepin it pushin so I can hurry and get out there Brother, And Im doing well .. Just red your PM!



loster87 said:


> Car coming along nice mike.keep it up homie


Thanks Brother! :thumbsup:



TONY MONTANA said:


> :thumbsup: great progress


Thanks Dre hows the 4 coming along? Im gonna go check out your build threaduffin:



Coca Pearl said:


> Progress looking good homie. That frame going to look good put together, but get out there and clean that garage so you know where thangs at


Its when I clean it up when I wont be able to find stuff lol..



STRICTLY JAY said:


> Coming together bruh! That 60 on the up and up getting ready or them streets!


Oh heck ya brau! I cant wait to look in my side mirrors only to see 60 wings!:run::run::run:



Daddy ooo said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


SUP DADDY OOOOO ? HOPE ALL IS WELL FAM Hows the 39 comin?:x:



westcoastlowrider said:


> Doin the dam thing homie :thumbsup:


Im trying shy that 63 u scooped is solid! Im digging what your doing with Ituffin:



fjc422 said:


> Went through the whole thread, good stuff. I gotta scracth up some bread so I can get me a better axle like you did! I put a temporary fix for now but it's just that, temporary.


Thanks brother , yes definetley Invest In a better rear end . you wont regret it at all . durability is a must when we're riding these cars we put so much of our time , hearts and cash Into.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Ok Im still collecting parts while I'm waiting on my chrome to come back , Picked up a slip-yoke driveshaft with a steel carrier bearing from the homie yesterday. I'm going to send It off for Triple chrome..


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Great build so far bro. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

913ryderWYCO said:


> Great build so far bro. Thanks for the inspiration!


no problem brother thank you for dropping Inuffin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Got this pic in a text from my painter!!!!!! :run::run::run::run::run:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Got this pic in a text from my painter!!!!!! :run::run::run::run::run:



ohhhhhh dear lawdddddd lol :worship::worship::fool2::run::around::worship::worship:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

i can hear james brown singinnnnn




























PAYYYYYBACKKKKKKKKK......... REVENGEEEEE :ninja:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> ohhhhhh dear lawdddddd lol :worship::worship::fool2::run::around::worship::worship:





westcoastlowrider said:


> i can hear james brown singinnnnn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAYYYYYBACKKKKKKKKK......... REVENGEEEEE :ninja:


:run::run::run: !! LOL!!!! Im anxious to roll my shit even more now!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## Mr Gee

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

Make sure the front and rear shaft both fit with no issues b 4 u plate! I had to have mine done 3 times to get right


----------



## dunk420

Paint teaser looks sick


----------



## Coca Pearl

:h5:


STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Got this pic in a text from my painter!!!!!! :run::run::run::run::run:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Mr Gee said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:



dunk420 said:


> Make sure the front and rear shaft both fit with no issues b 4 u plate! I had to have mine done 3 times to get right


I should be fine chris I'm going with a 350 turbo w shift kit , Im not gonna do a 700 r4 or 4l60e swap on this one . Thanks Though homie! uffin:



dunk420 said:


> Paint teaser looks sick


Thanks Chris!



Coca Pearl said:


> :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## dunk420

Awwwwwwwwwwwweee chit


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## regal ryda

damn thats a pretty ass sight :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:biggrin: Ok so the body is Painted But we're going to clear it again It looks really good but this is just a single coat of Clear , I wanna get a really good Cure On the paint o once we shoot another 4 coats on it we're gonna let is sit for a while before we cut and buff:thumbsup: It looks like glass the pics dont do the car justice but we're gonna perfect it .


----------



## big C

Man I can't wait till my shit hits the booth. It looks killer as fuck mike. You going with a og red int kit?


----------



## Coca Pearl

Looks good homie. Why isnt the dash painted?


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :biggrin: Ok so the body is Painted But we're going to clear it again It looks really good but this is just a single coat of Clear , I wanna get a really good Cure On the paint o once we shoot another 4 coats on it we're gonna let is sit for a while before we cut and buff:thumbsup: It looks like glass the pics dont do the car justice but we're gonna perfect it .


 man what a nice job yo painter is doing. you got to be feeling pretty juiced about now.look like its all good in YO Camp young Man. Proud and happy for you mike. keep up the good work


----------



## cut_six_tre

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>





STRICTLY MIKE said:


>





STRICTLY MIKE said:


>





STRICTLY MIKE said:


>





STRICTLY MIKE said:


>





STRICTLY MIKE said:


>





STRICTLY MIKE said:


>





Daddy ooo said:


> man what a nice job yo painter is doing. you got to be feeling pretty juiced about now.look like its all good in YO Camp young Man. Proud and happy for you mike. keep up the good work


:wow: Mike yo shit gone be clean homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


thats what im talkin about homie keep pushin :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Coca Pearl said:


> Looks good homie. Why isnt the dash painted?


homie post some pics of what you got going on in the lab homie


----------



## Coca Pearl

it nothing to start a build topic on. im mainly jus getting it running to drive as is. pantia style with some blankets on the seats.


westcoastlowrider said:


> homie post some pics of what you got going on in the lab homie


----------



## Skim

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


looks good big homie!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> damn thats a pretty ass sight :thumbsup:


thanks homie! I cant wait to tip it !


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> Man I can't wait till my shit hits the booth. It looks killer as fuck mike. You going with a og red int kit?


Yes sir og red interior big c the original color of the car was red which was a deciding factor on the paint and thanks brother your getting there. A little at a time goes a long way


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> man what a nice job yo painter is doing. you got to be feeling pretty juiced about now.look like its all good in YO Camp young Man. Proud and happy for you mike. keep up the good work


Thanks og so far so good thanks for the kind words brother


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> looks good big homie!


Thanks skimbo im pushing homie so we can tip the streets over, you and mikey are keeping it moving hope to join you brothers. Soon, thanks for all the help and parts as well:thumbsup: :hi5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> thats what im talkin about homie keep pushin :thumbsup:


Your acting a fool on that tre rag ' slow down tito damn! :rofl:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Im on the I pad fellas still trying to figure this thing out


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## Loco 61

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


:worship:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Your acting a fool on that tre rag ' slow down tito damn! :rofl:


IM tryin to catch up tp youu homie lol :nicoderm::biggrin: keep the progress pics comin homie lovin this buildd


----------



## juangotti

This car is looking great!


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

AmericanBully4Life said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:



Coca Pearl said:


> :drama:


:naughty:



Loco 61 said:


> :worship:


 sup alex!!



westcoastlowrider said:


> IM tryin to catch up tp youu homie lol :nicoderm::biggrin: keep the progress pics comin homie lovin this buildd


lol! You caught me already homie, you know the payback gotta be flawless like james when he stepped out to peform,:yes:
=juangotti;16705187]This car is looking great![/QUOTE] thanks jaun slow but steady homie!

[QUOTE


----------



## Coca Pearl

Coming out clean like James with a fresh perm on the SOULTRAIN awards


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Coca Pearl said:


> Coming out clean like James with a fresh perm on the SOULTRAIN awards


you know you a bad muthafucka when you make a song with no words and its # 1 on the charts for 6 months :yes:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I'm at work right now but will post pics tonight uffin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

hit you youngin with one more gangsta ass track and I'm out before I GET FIRED! lol!!! ttt FO THE BIG PAYBACK ITS TIME TO GET MY SHIT DONE!!


----------



## jjfrom713

See you dipping Mike I'm goin to be excited to see the BIG 
Payback rollin my car slow boogie the more I look at it the morework I havet getit together


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> hit you youngin with one more gangsta ass track and I'm out before I GET FIRED! lol!!! ttt FO THE BIG PAYBACK ITS TIME TO GET MY SHIT DONE!!


 Mike you the Man youngster. Like the OG,s used to say back in the day. I digg yo style Young Blood. Lol


----------



## westcoastlowrider

lol! You caught me already homie, you know the payback gotta be flawless like james when he stepped out to peform,:yes:


Heard James brown is gonna perform at the unveiling of big payback 






:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

boy said we got paint....its goin down


----------



## jbrazy

RED oh boy!!!!!!! I havent been in here in a while and was not expecting that. You know what time it is.


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> lol! You caught me already homie, you know the payback gotta be flawless like james when he stepped out to peform,:yes:
> 
> 
> Heard James brown is gonna perform at the unveiling of big payback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


You already know  'I'M THINKING of having the mural artist "Tramp " Come out and do a mural on my trunk LID many of the guys that have been in the game know exactly who I'm speaking about... If I do I want something that really depicts James Brown Style and swagger this would be the perfect Portrait 




SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> boy said we got paint....its goin down


is Goiin douwn lol!!



jbrazy said:


> RED oh boy!!!!!!! I havent been in here in a while and was not expecting that. You know what time it is.


Oh ya I wanted this car to be something not to flashy but a bright color you can get better than red 



Daddy ooo said:


> Mike you the Man youngster. Like the OG,s used to say back in the day. I digg yo style Young Blood. Lol


put em high soul brother:h5:



jjfrom713 said:


> See you dipping Mike I'm goin to be excited to see the BIG
> Payback rollin my car slow boogie the more I look at it the morework I havet getit together


thanks stay on it you'll get there :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Had a blast on my vacation with my wife . very much needed but now its time to get back to work on my 60


----------



## regal ryda

Ballin....glad yall got to get away for a min, now back to the grind homie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> Ballin....glad yall got to get away for a min, now back to the grind homie


As soon as we touched back down I had in my head "now I gotta get back on my 60"


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Some of the key Triple pieces came back that I'm. going to neednto start the frame assembly so I went straight to work on pressing in my bushings and getting everything ready to assemble. However I realized I was missing a few bolts that didnt come in my front/rear bolt kit so I made my way to the hardware store. Frame off nut and bolt resto


----------



## jjfrom713

Glad u and wifee gotta way brother cruises are hella nice indeed


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Went to the Hardware Store to scoop up some Grade 8's for assembly , after I left I went straight to have them chromed.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Got the bushings pressed . If you dont Install the shell before having your parts chrome heres what ya do cut 2 pieces of pipe to wedge between your arms because If your using a shop/Industrial press like I did you can bend the arms and ruin them so thats what I did first


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

The longer one is for the lower arm make sure u grease your chrome arms up with wd-40 before working on them so you wont scratch up the finish .


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

also Had to change out my Y-bone because during the Mock up the Black Magic Y-bone wouldnt clear the 3rd member without hitting its not bent right so If your trying to lay I would recommend the Lowlife hydraulics one with that being said I picked one up along with some red bushings . Im going to send it along with my versaille to have it plated


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

heres some pics of the mock up after pressing in the upper arm bushings...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

jjfrom713 said:


> Glad u and wifee gotta way brother cruises are hella nice indeed


thanks brother... yes it was very very relaxing we should have stayed longer..


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

after my Bolts and Nuts come back Im going to start assembly, should be tomorrow:x:


----------



## lone star

when u talk about clearing 3rd , are u talkin about the y bone hitting the bolts for the 3rd? ive heard that alot....if u need part numbers for axle bearings and seals i have them. i just went thru that 2 days ago for my versaille....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

lone star said:


> when u talk about clearing 3rd , are u talkin about the y bone hitting the bolts for the 3rd? ive heard that alot....if u need part numbers for axle bearings and seals i have them. i just went thru that 2 days ago for my versaille....


yup exactly wish i had my camera with me but i wasnt thinking, If you could pm me the part#s and where you got them from Id appreciate it kenny. uffin:


----------



## lone star

i got u. ill post a pic of my y bone, from [email protected] and pm u part numbers tomorrow, bout to fire up the pit right now


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

In that Y-bone thread I saw you asked why u need the shims .heres how your gonna align your y-bone any y-bone without a heim joint is going to be the same Im almost certain... you probably wont be able to see the shift in the rear end until you put your 62's body on the rolling chassis your building...shim up the side with new bracket and straighten out the rear end to where gaps are equal, thats the adjustment, shims on the side it needs. some cars have no issues, very few have adjustment issues, but thats the remedy.. also If you can try using (2) OG mounting Brackets


----------



## lone star

my frame has og bracket on pass side, and the bracket that came with y bone is welded to the frame. so only 1 side will allow shims, and thats pass side.....when i mocked up chassis i tried my best to measure from spring perch to rotor,...but with worn out bushings, and only mocked no bolts tightened it was hard to get a precise measurement....ill find out when i set body on i guess lol


----------



## Loco 61

uffin:


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Had a blast on my vacation with my wife . very much needed but now its time to get back to work on my 60


 That's a cool shot man. Life is good. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Lookin good


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> That's a cool shot man. Life is good. :thumbsup:


We work hard to we get to play hard every now and then Thanks OGGG



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Lookin good


thanks whit your ride is looking great a well brotheruffin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Went by the chromer to scoop up my parts and my parts are not ready but I did get to scoop up some parts for my versaille


----------



## Loco 61

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Went by the chromer to scoop up my parts and my parts are not ready but I did get to scoop up some parts for my versaille


I Need To Get New Parts For Mine... :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Went by the chromer to scoop up my parts and my parts are not ready but I did get to scoop up some parts for my versaille


Hey mike i took your advice and got me a versaille rear end for my 62 it wasnt cheap so save all those part numbers i am going to need them soon ,so i can start back up on the car finally


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Loco 61 said:


> I Need To Get New Parts For Mine... :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



sobayduece said:


> Hey mike i took your advice and got me a versaille rear end for my 62 it wasnt cheap so save all those part numbers i am going to need them soon ,so i can start back up on the car finally


 cool shit homie ! that was a wise decision brother I'll save the part #'s and pass on any deals that I may find:h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Time to get this thing re-cleared and off the frame


----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Time to get this thing re-cleared and off the frame


ahhhhh dammmm homie cant wait too see this bitch cut and buffed :nicoderm: Lookin good homie keep the pics coming :drama:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

for the guy who asked me to post the Pics of SII's here ya go


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> ahhhhh dammmm homie cant wait too see this bitch cut and buffed :nicoderm: Lookin good homie keep the pics coming :drama:


Im taking notes from you homie!:yes::drama:


----------



## cut_six_tre

TTT for the homie PB's Lookin real good:thumbsup:


----------



## cut_six_tre

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> for the guy who asked me to post the Pics of SII's here ya go


sale me these:happysad:


----------



## jjfrom713

Ttt for the big payback


----------



## dunk420

Nice wheel! Paint looks wet


----------



## Daddy ooo

The Big Pay Back. Perfect name for this build


----------



## Coca Pearl

I see the next time I roll by the sixty is going to be in the garage. I'll be sure to bring my jump suit and work boots


----------



## angelisticsola5960

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Had a blast on my vacation with my wife . very much needed but now its time to get back to work on my 60






Vacation ???? 
WTF u doing going on vacation knowing u have a car to build? :twak:
No wonder u can't finish Ur car....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Ur not taking this build serious :nono:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Can't wait to see this one done bro!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

I'm gonna have to fly out there and open a can of woop ass :roflmao:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 7 guests)
angelisticsola5960






Sup haters :wave:


----------



## Inked1

Good shit here my friend,can't wait to see her Rollin !


----------



## Coca Pearl

:roflmao:


angelisticsola5960 said:


> There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 7 guests)
> angelisticsola5960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup haters :wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl

hno:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

cut_six_tre said:


> sale me these:happysad:


fool you smokin:420: lol!



dunk420 said:


> Nice wheel! Paint looks wet


Thanks!



Daddy ooo said:


> The Big Pay Back. Perfect name for this build


I chose the name for a reason , Thanks OOOOG!!!



Coca Pearl said:


> I see the next time I roll by the sixty is going to be in the garage. I'll be sure to bring my jump suit and work boots


come suited and booted ,I could alays use an extra hand 



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Vacation ????
> WTF u doing going on vacation knowing u have a car to build? :twak:
> No wonder u can't finish Ur car....


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: dayum gimmie a break homie ! Im workin Im workin! lol!!!1



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Ur not taking this build serious :nono:


:nosad:



913ryderWYCO said:


> Can't wait to see this one done bro!


Thanks homie! Im pushing on it .



angelisticsola5960 said:


> I'm gonna have to fly out there and open a can of woop ass :roflmao:


lol!!! gonne put a fut right in my :buttkick:



angelisticsola5960 said:


> There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 7 guests)
> angelisticsola5960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup haters :wave:


yup hi haters , It dont stop:biggrin:



Inked1 said:


> Good shit here my friend,can't wait to see her Rollin !


sup brent that 60 rag lookin resl good homeboy im diggin that shot in the parking garage, Its coming along brother Ill be done soon so we can tip it up



Coca Pearl said:


> hno:


hold ya head down pac.... be still... now:twak: lol!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Ok finally got a chance to get the Impala mounts welded on my versailles Rear end , Im gonna have the 3rd member powder coated and the yoke chromed. stock piling stuff that I need to send to get Triple Plated because I always seem to forget things when Im in a hurry:facepalm:heres a couple of picsuffin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Also scooped up some more N.O.S. Parts for Payback , Front and rear Bumper guards and side paint dividers If i can buy OG or Nos I try and stay away from the car and truck shop and re-pop shat


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

*N.O.S. Paint Dividers...... *


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Like I've mention before In my thread this IS NOT a show car but every nut and bolt will be touched , With that being said I finally got my Bolt , Nuts, and Brackets from the chromer . I will get out there and work on *PAYBACK *later tonight right now its hot as fuck ova here !!:burn::420: gonna get on the frame so i can get it knocked out .


----------



## juangotti

Very nice


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Same here homie been hot as a motherfucker here lately cant start work on the ride till its already dark outside. keep the progress pics coming homie, whats your goal to finish vegas supershow?


----------



## sobayduece

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


 Looks good homie i am going to finish taking mine apart tonight and picking up the housing in the morning .what gear ratio do you have


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

juangotti said:


> Very nice


Thanks jaunitouffin:



westcoastlowrider said:


> Same here homie been hot as a motherfucker here lately cant start work on the ride till its already dark outside. keep the progress pics coming homie, whats your goal to finish vegas supershow?


Ikr I aint workin in the heat shy! lol!! man that 63 is super Nice homie came out hella clean.  I aint really got a deadline for it brother Im just going to eep chippin it at it:ninja:



sobayduece said:


> Looks good homie i am going to finish taking mine apart tonight and picking up the housing in the morning .what gear ratio do you have


cool G call me back if you need anything or If I can help out with any issuses that you may run intoI have 3.00's in my rear end your gonna have the same or either 2.75's If I'm correct:h5:


----------



## Daddy ooo

You moving rite along homie. Looking great. Before you Know it all you gone need is yo Playlist lol. I already know what yo theme song gonna be. THE BIG PAYBACK. Your doing a outstanding job mike keep up the good work.


----------



## sobayduece

cool G call me back if you need anything or If I can help out with any issuses that you may run intoI have 3.00's in my rear end your gonna have the same or either 2.75's If I'm correct:h5:[/QUOTE]i checked the tag when i got it it has 2.47 gears so it should be good for freeway driving with 13s


----------



## jjfrom713

See you doin it mike


----------



## Coca Pearl

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

Should b cald big payout!! Looking good brother


----------



## Coca Pearl

:around:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> You moving rite along homie. Looking great. Before you Know it all you gone need is yo Playlist lol. I already know what yo theme song gonna be. THE BIG PAYBACK. Your doing a outstanding job mike keep up the good work.


You Already know Im a trur James Brown Fan my father and grandfather absolutley loved him! I know just about every song 



sobayduece said:


> cool G call me back if you need anything or If I can help out with any issuses that you may run intoI have 3.00's in my rear end your gonna have the same or either 2.75's If I'm correct:h5:


i checked the tag when i got it it has 2.47 gears so it should be good for freeway driving with 13s[/QUOTE]on the versaille gears your gonna be rollin !!:h5:



jjfrom713 said:


> See you doin it mike


:thumbsup:



Coca Pearl said:


> :thumbsup:





mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:



dunk420 said:


> Should b cald big payout!! Looking good brother


you aint bullshittin when I first bough the car I opened a seperate account just for it . Ive just been watching the money fly out of it! Lol!! I'm gonna have to replenish it here soon for a final push:banghead:



Coca Pearl said:


> :around:


Ill help you get your eyes right .. hold ya head down ..... be still... now ..:twak::twak: lol!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Ok so the Bodys off the frame But after going underneath the car we found a small hole in the passenger rear pan& seat pan :facepalmAMN ! just when I thought all the metal work was done !! But hey no biggie. you couldn't tell from the interior because the previous owner coated the entire Interior floor with Fiberglass:nosad: . so I placed an order for All new floors and seat pan


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## Daddy ooo

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Do yo thing Mike


----------



## dunk420

Dam big dawg ida just patched tha lil spots and moved on but new floors allways best and uve gone nutn but best so far so why not!!! Dew tha dyam thing homie$$$


----------



## Skim

TTT


----------



## loster87

Keep it up mike


----------



## sobayduece

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Ok so the Bodys off the frame But after going underneath the car we found a small hole in the passenger rear pan& seat pan :facepalmAMN ! just when I thought all the metal work was done !! But hey no biggie. you couldn't tell from the interior because the previous owner coated the entire Interior floor with Fiberglass:nosad: . so I placed an order for All new floors and seat pan


you going to change the floors out damm that sucks make sure you protect the fresh paint


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Do yo thing Mike


Thank OG Im on it brother



dunk420 said:


> Dam big dawg ida just patched tha lil spots and moved on but new floors allways best and uve gone nutn but best so far so why not!!! Dew tha dyam thing homie$$$


 Thanks chris Id just rather replace them so save future headaches , they laid the fibeglass so smooth that we overlooked it.



Skim said:


> TTT


uffin: thanks for the bumps skim



loster87 said:


> Keep it up mike


thanks los just chippin away at it brother , have you started to work on your project yet, when u do put up a build thread homieuffin:



sobayduece said:


> you going to change the floors out damm that sucks make sure you protect the fresh paint


yup where going to put it on a rotisserie and change out the floors and seat pan. the paint hasnt been cut and buffed yet cause i want it to get a really good cure . so it will be a while before we cut and buff it . the new floors will make the belly look good as well being that im gonna paint it to.  I wish we could have caught it before paint though.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

heres what we found guys I meant to post pics yesterday but had errands to run.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

REAR FLOOR PAN


----------



## big C

whtas up mike? Yea that's some nasty looking shit I never understood why people think fiberglass is a good replacement for a metal floor pan


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Lookin good big homie doin it right the first time uffin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> whtas up mike? Yea that's some nasty looking shit I never understood why people think fiberglass is a good replacement for a metal floor pan


I know right , But new floors should be here tomorrow or wed. sup Big C hows the 64 coming along?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> Lookin good big homie doin it right the first time uffin:


sup shy The 63 looks great looks like it was a good turnout. Right is the only way I know how to do things . I ve come this far it would make no sense to start half stepping now:no:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

0-zk6rcEk_Q


----------



## loster87

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Thank OG Im on it brother
> 
> Thanks chris Id just rather replace them so save future headaches , they laid the fibeglass so smooth that we overlooked it.
> 
> uffin: thanks for the bumps skim
> 
> thanks los just chippin away at it brother , have you started to work on your project yet, when u do put up a build thread homieuffin:
> 
> yup where going to put it on a rotisserie and change out the floors and seat pan. the paint hasnt been cut and buffed yet cause i want it to get a really good cure . so it will be a while before we cut and buff it . the new floors will make the belly look good as well being that im gonna paint it to.  I wish we could have caught it before paint though.


Ive started.got eveything i need to run disc brakes.going to start the frame wrap.but not sure if i want to make a build threat.i do post pics on my fb


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

loster87 said:


> Ive started.got eveything i need to run disc brakes.going to start the frame wrap.but not sure if i want to make a build threat.i do post pics on my fb


cool homie make it happenuffin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Floors and seat pan came In I order all my metal from cars1 because Its USA steel:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## Daddy ooo

Dam mike you do not be fuckin around. Looking great


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

:h5:


----------



## sobayduece

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


Thats it homie get it done right


----------



## jjfrom713

Bump for The big payback an strictlyridahs w 2 cee'$


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

yeabuddy


----------



## jjfrom713

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> yeabuddy


Bump also for the Blvd 0G in Houston


----------



## Coca Pearl

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:nicoderm:













:inout:













:biggrin: Lookin good big homie im waiting to see payback tear up the Vegas Strip homie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> thanks shy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :inout:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

The floors are In the only thing that I have left is to Install the seat pans, I've been bouncing back and forth between the body and my frame keeping things moving when Time permits cause right now Its our busy season @ WORK also managed to get my windows taken apart and the frames ready to be shipped to the chromer ,More chrome for my stock pile


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

60 wings!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Curing up Nice!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

still just a little of work to do but overall came out nice


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

The transmission /driveshaft tunnel had NO rust and super solid so that was good


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Still have to get the seat pans in though


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Lookin great big homie Mike :fool2::worship:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:h5:


----------



## king debo

Looking Good!


----------



## sobayduece

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> still just a little of work to do but overall came out nice


just grind down those welds and put some all metal and you wont tell they were ever cut out :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

bumpity bump uffin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

noumsayin


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> Lookin great big homie Mike :fool2::worship:


Thanks shy! :h5:



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :h5:


:h5:



sobayduece said:


> just grind down those welds and put some all metal and you wont tell they were ever cut out :thumbsup:


what Up G ? Im gonna blast the belly clean then continue the metal work theres still a little more metal work to do. 



westcoastlowrider said:


> Thanks for the bump shy ! that 63 rag is looking damn good!
> 
> bumpity bump uffin:





SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> noumsayin


awwww shiyt Im about to school both of you youngsta numsayin lol!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

schoolin u young buck ya heard me ! LOL!!! This song is for my build ! A Brother Gone work it out !:biggrin:


----------



## cut_six_tre

TTT homie call me I got something to tell you:biggrin:


----------



## 1960vert

good work ttt


----------



## dunk420

Got a budy needing a 6o front clip! No ware one is?


----------



## big C

dunk420 said:


> Got a budy needing a 6o front clip! No ware one is?


I do and if I remember right its super clean


----------



## HMART1970

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> schoolin u young buck ya heard me ! LOL!!! This song is for my build ! A Brother Gone work it out !:biggrin:


sick sounds while I peep your build:thumbsup:, keep at it loc!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> schoolin u young buck ya heard me ! LOL!!! This song is for my build ! A Brother Gone work it out !:biggrin:


dat aint funky enough fo me foo.....this thatt ole booga nose funk right here


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> dat aint funky enough fo me foo.....this thatt ole booga nose funk right here


Lol!!! oh kay slim so u wanna take it to the funk em fest huh?? well check this out baby bobba (in my bootsy collins voice) :roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

This that burn ya color bar out you better not think about hoppin ya rider funk! WITTA MIX OF THAT PRE 62 !:roflmao:



 GET YOU PEN OUT CAUSE IM ABOUT TO TEACH YOU A LESSON BROTHER


----------



## westcoastlowrider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> This that burn ya color bar out you better not think about hoppin ya rider funk! WITTA MIX OF THAT PRE 62 !:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> GET YOU PEN OUT CAUSE IM ABOUT TO TEACH YOU A LESSON BROTHER


:run: ahhhhhhhhhh shittttttttt hno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> This that burn ya color bar out you better not think about hoppin ya rider funk! WITTA MIX OF THAT PRE 62 !:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> GET YOU PEN OUT CAUSE IM ABOUT TO TEACH YOU A LESSON BROTHER


not as far back but this that "if ya lay the ass out on the freeway you better be draggin the kit or a set of titanium blocks" funk right here


----------



## Daddy ooo

Dam you homie,s is Funkin out of control up in here. I'm diggin these groove,s. Grown Folk Shit


----------



## CadillacTom

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> This that burn ya color bar out you better not think about hoppin ya rider funk! WITTA MIX OF THAT PRE 62 !:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> GET YOU PEN OUT CAUSE IM ABOUT TO TEACH YOU A LESSON BROTHER


Bad ass track right there, Mike!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

one more for ya cuz you good people


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> not as far back but this that "if ya lay the ass out on the freeway you better be draggin the kit or a set of titanium blocks" funk right here





SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> one more for ya cuz you good people


Lol!! fosho slim thuggga! good to hear from you today luv 1 Now I gotta shut It down with one more . Both of these jams are some real Funk-o-rama baby bobba ! check this one out


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:yes:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Imma give u one more heat rock we cant forget about the Sisters that kept the funk/disco movement in motion


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ok ok slim one more homie !! we funkin this topic out :roflmao14UmqL98VE#t


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> :run: ahhhhhhhhhh shittttttttt hno:


grab a pen shy! lol!!



Daddy ooo said:


> Dam you homie,s is Funkin out of control up in here. I'm diggin these groove,s. Grown Folk Shit


I know huh daddy O my pops was a dj on the weekends and would often take me with him prior to the events setup and spin records so I listen to what I grew up on



CadillacTom said:


> Bad ass track right there, Mike!


thanks tom feel free to memorize this stuff to make a bad playlist for your rider


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Imma give u one more heat rock we cant forget about the Sisters that kept the funk/disco movement in motion


 Man I used turn into a Disco Demon back in the day when this song was played. We used to do a dance called The Bump on that jam. Lol


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> Man I used turn into a Disco Demon back in the day when this song was played. We used to do a dance called The Bump on that jam. Lol


we got you up on here thinkin way back huh! this was when music was real and meaningful , you could get your groove on while "getting a message" kinda like church music


----------



## big C

Cars looking good mike how far are you from dropping body on frame?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> Cars looking good mike how far are you from dropping body on frame?


Thanks Big C I ve actually been focused on getting all the body and its parts completed when Time permits , Ive been working like crazy , It wont be I long right now Im getting all the odds and ends done on the car , Blasting small parts, buying bolt kits , and getting the belly ready to paint . Ill have the body ready sitting curing while Im debating on what Im gonna do as far as the drivetrain, I have a 400 small block, but i was thinking of doing somethimng fuel injected idk yet once the drive train ios completeley complete Ill take the roller over and drop the body on..


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Here what Ive been doing fellas, I was working on getting the floors cleaned underneath but that would have took forever so I had my friend fred come over and blast the belly clean so we can finish up the metal work and proceed with the painting of the car so we rolled the body out so he could do a low pressure silica plast on the belly to strip it The paint Has yet to be cut and buffed so the sand wont hurt it at all:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

heres what we're gonna blast


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

my boy fred arrives and gets straight to work!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

HERES A SHORT VIDEO I RECORDED>>>>>


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

The end result!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

The seat pan needed to be replaced good thing i already had it so we can slap it in


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## show67

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> my boy fred arrives and gets straight to work!


looking good....... any to get my 64 belly clean up can u pm his number.


----------



## Loco 61

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


:shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> The end result!


:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> The end result!


I did that shit myself too on my rag. A few hours a night, took me all week to get it done. All I had was a 5hp 30 gallon compressor and a pressure pot from harbor frieght thou. Did that shit in 100 degree weather. Looking good dood....been watching this build


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GET DOWN HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

heres another one for you to bump in payback to keep you motivated :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

QVO Compa Mike :wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Inglewood Fam dippin thru showing some love. 310 Baby!!!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

Looking good fam


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

show67 said:


> looking good....... any to get my 64 belly clean up can u pm his number.


Thanks will do



Loco 61 said:


> :shocked::thumbsup:


thats how its gonna be when I bust this bitch out alex:shocked:



sobayduece said:


> :thumbsup:


Sup G hows ur ride coming along im about to go check it out 



KERRBSS said:


> I did that shit myself too on my rag. A few hours a night, took me all week to get it done. All I had was a 5hp 30 gallon compressor and a pressure pot from harbor frieght thou. Did that shit in 100 degree weather. Looking good dood....been watching this build


Thanks brother what do u have left on your car ? i searched for a build thread on it a while backuffin:



westcoastlowrider said:


> GET DOWN HOMIE :thumbsup:





westcoastlowrider said:


> awww shit that my shit right there fam .. heres one for ya to bump in that clean ass tre rag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres another one for you to bump in payback to keep you motivated :biggrin:





angelisticsola5960 said:


> QVO Compa Mike :wave:


:h5:



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Inglewood Fam dippin thru showing some love. 310 Baby!!!!!!


que onda carnal hope all is well out there fam & you know!!!


regal ryda said:


> Looking good fam


Thanks Mikey hope all is well fam just chippin away at her


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I did a little work today ,Finally got around to taking my windows apart so I can have the frames Triple Plated uffin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I did a little work today ,Finally got around to taking my windows apart so I can have the frames Triple Plated uffin:





Good luck. I member I had to do that on mine . Make sure u don't loose any parts....


----------



## Mr Gee

Lookin Good MIke!!


----------



## dunk420

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I did a little work today ,Finally got around to taking my windows apart so I can have the frames Triple Plated uffin:


I need to do this!!!!!! Lukn gud dawg


----------



## rolling deep

What's up bro it's looking good .you going to have it ready for the show here in Vegas. Love to see it done. Good luck.


----------



## JUIC'D64

keep up the good work


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Bump for the big payback homie Mike


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Ttt


----------



## KERRBSS

I deleted my build awhile back. Didn't wanna post up anything more about it. Body is waiting to go for body Werk and paint. All the metal is done and she's solid again after all this time. Just finishing up the frame so that can go to paint too. 

Been watching this build. Your doing a great job. ??


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Sup my niccuh...


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Where u at my niccuh


----------



## westcoastlowrider

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Where u at my niccuh


Hes in the Lab homie :shh:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

westcoastlowrider said:


> Hes in the Lab homie :shh:




This niccuh don't know what a Lab is. :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

ttt


----------



## ICED BOXX

LOOKIN GOOD UP IN HERE


----------



## vouges17

looking good in here:h5:


----------



## show67

to the top


----------



## regal ryda

whats up wit it homie


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Bump for the big payback


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Good luck. I member I had to do that on mine . Make sure u don't loose any parts....


Thanks fam , I wont



Mr Gee said:


> Lookin Good MIke!!


Thanks Gee!!



dunk420 said:


> I need to do this!!!!!! Lukn gud dawg


Thanks chris!



rolling deep said:


> What's up bro it's looking good .you going to have it ready for the show here in Vegas. Love to see it done. Good luck.


I had to work so No vegas this year . Im trying to have my car as clean as yours



JUIC'D64 said:


> keep up the good work


Thanks Luck your 60 rag is killin it ! looks really nice



MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Bump for the big payback homie Mike


Thanks for the bump jj



KERRBSS said:


> I deleted my build awhile back. Didn't wanna post up anything more about it. Body is waiting to go for body Werk and paint. All the metal is done and she's solid again after all this time. Just finishing up the frame so that can go to paint too.
> 
> Been watching this build. Your doing a great job. 


Thanks homie ! Im on it when Time permits!



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Sup my niccuh...


sup fam!



SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> ttt


thanks for the bump thugga hows the 57 coming?



ICED BOXX said:


> LOOKIN GOOD UP IN HERE


Thanks Primo good seeing you man!uffin:



vouges17 said:


> looking good in here:h5:


you know ! put em high!:h5:



show67 said:


> to the top


Thanks for the bump homie!



regal ryda said:


> whats up wit it homie


sup wit it fam! shoot me a text every now and then . U got drafted and fell off on the homie :happysad:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I appreciate all the love fellas Tons of Updates coming soon My work season has slowed and weather is better so I'm about to knock this thing out


----------



## vouges17

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I appreciate all the love fellas* Tons of Updates coming soon* My work season has slowed and weather is better so I'm about to knock this thing out


:fool2:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

ooooohhhh shitttt :drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::around:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

you slackin homie :angry:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> you slackin homie :angry:


I 'VE GOTTA CAREER FOOL! :twak: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

On another note Updates coming tonight !  I dont get on here much anymore Instagram is the New layitlow:yes:


----------



## big C

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> On another note Updates coming tonight !  I dont get on here much anymore Instagram is the New layitlow:yes:


What's your screen name brother?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Alotta riders on instagram


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

What up


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Bigwhit64 On Instagram


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> What's your screen name brother?


60payback get at me fam!



817Lowrider said:


> Alotta riders on instagram


yes sir minus the drama too



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> What up


sup wit it Big whit 



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Bigwhit64 On Instagram


Fosho fam I'm gonna follow you 60payback is mines


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ok I figured Id throw a few updates in this thread  shipped my rear end , y bone , axle brackets and some other stuff off to get chromed so i can finish up the frame , dropped my 3rd member , rear versaille calipers off to my powder coater


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## Loco 61

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

while my parts are out I figured I'd start on the drivetrain , I have a 400sbc and 350 Turbo Tranny I originally wanted a 700r4 but after doing my research I would have to Get another crossmember , Add New gears to my rear end , shorten my driveshaft 3 inches, and somne other stuff so Im thinking im going to stick with my 350 turbo :biggrin: Although Ive read great reviews on the 700r4 Its just way too much back tracking for me . so I started to collect parts for my tranny. dropped the Tranny off @*COOKSON's Transmissions for a complete Re-build and Shift kit Install. *


----------



## big C

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> 60payback get at me fam!
> 
> yes sir minus the drama too
> 
> sup wit it Big whit
> 
> Fosho fam I'm gonna follow you 60payback is mines


I couldn't find you mines is six4chevy


----------



## vouges17

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I 'VE GOTTA CAREER FOOL! :twak: :roflmao::roflmao:






STRICTLY MIKE said:


> while my parts are out I figured I'd start on the drivetrain , I have a 400sbc and 350 Turbo Tranny I originally wanted a 700r4 but after doing my research I would have to Get another crossmember , Add New gears to my rear end , shorten my driveshaft 3 inches, and somne other stuff so Im thinking im going to stick with my 350 turbo :biggrin: Although Ive read great reviews on the 700r4 Its just way too much back tracking for me . so I started to collect parts for my tranny. dropped the Tranny off @*COOKSON's Transmissions for a complete Re-build and Shift kit Install. *


thats whats up


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Stop holdin out on updates on here homie for the homies who aint got no instagram :rant:





:cheesy: BIG PAYBACKKKKK


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Hurry up with the build my niccuh... :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## regal ryda

sup wit it homie


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Look like progression brother Mike....


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

Nice build:nicoderm:


----------



## topless_66

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> while my parts are out I figured I'd start on the drivetrain , I have a 400sbc and 350 Turbo Tranny I originally wanted a 700r4 but after doing my research I would have to Get another crossmember , Add New gears to my rear end , shorten my driveshaft 3 inches, and somne other stuff so Im thinking im going to stick with my 350 turbo :biggrin: Although Ive read great reviews on the 700r4 Its just way too much back tracking for me . so I started to collect parts for my tranny. dropped the Tranny off @*COOKSON's Transmissions for a complete Re-build and Shift kit Install. *


Get at me Mike, majestix63 on Instagram.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> I couldn't find you mines is six4chevy


Im at you fam 60payback!



vouges17 said:


> thats whats up






westcoastlowrider said:


> Stop holdin out on updates on here homie for the homies who aint got no instagram :rant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: BIG PAYBACKKKKK


Lol!!! sup shy!! get at me fam! HOWS THT 59 RAGGY COMING HOMEBOY!!



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Hurry up with the build my niccuh... :biggrin: :wave:


PERFECTION TAKES TIME :h5:



regal ryda said:


> sup wit it homie





MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Look like progression brother Mike....


A [email protected] a time bro a little @ a time



BRICKHOUSE said:


> Nice build:nicoderm:


Thanks homie tht 4 rag is gonna be nice! just my style too



topless_66 said:


> Get at me Mike, majestix63 on Instagram.


 Im @ you Big joe ! 60payback homie!uffin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ok heres a couple of updates fellas , Lats tuesday I picked up my tranny From Cookson's , while It was getting rebuilt I ordered up some goodies for it. Steel braided dip stick , balled/milled fly wheel cover and oil pan. I also have some coolers and external Filters on the way


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Also scooped a gang of parts for my 400SB *Edelbrock carb, Timing chain , fuel pump, fuel line, & Camshaft/ Lifter set .**Taylor Steel Braided plug wire s and Battery Cables ,Melling oil pump and brass freeze plugs . Billet air compressor with brackets, billet pullies , rubber gaskets with steel inserts ,steel braided dipstick etc .. Ive got more stuff on the way ..*


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

My chromer sent me this Pic to let me know that my parts were in copper as well ,should be here by next week . Iknow shipping my parts to cali waste time but Ill slow my build for a better quality of chrome . There's a huge difference in regular plating and triple .. well at-least here anyways.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Wow mike your moving right along. Lot of nice goodie's. The Payback is going to be one bad ass 60 Impala. Thanks for letting us be a part of your journey.


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Bump foe the bigg payback


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Homie buildin a show car for the streeeets :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

who did your plating?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Also scooped a gang of parts for my 400SB *Edelbrock carb, Timing chain , fuel pump, fuel line, & Camshaft/ Lifter set .**Taylor Steel Braided plug wire s and Battery Cables ,Melling oil pump and brass freeze plugs . Billet air compressor with brackets, billet pullies , rubber gaskets with steel inserts ,steel braided dipstick etc .. Ive got more stuff on the way ..*


nice stash


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:Looking good!


----------



## big C

shits looking good in here mike. wont be long you going to be mashing on the streets


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> Wow mike your moving right along. Lot of nice goodie's. The Payback is going to be one bad ass 60 Impala. Thanks for letting us be a part of your journey.


Thanks daddy ooo for always dropping in with positive words brother . I'm getting there !



MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Bump foe the bigg payback


Thanks jj



westcoastlowrider said:


> Homie buildin a show car for the streeeets :thumbsup: TTT


Oh yeah It gotsta be clean shy! Its taking some time but I'm getting there



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> nice stash


Thanks brother I chose to go with some shit i can work on myself Lol!! 



big C said:


> shits looking good in here mike. wont be long you going to be mashing on the streets


Thanks Big C ! I cant wait homie!!!!! shiiit ! 



TALK IS CHEAP said:


> :thumbsup:


 sup roy I saw u sold ur 60 !


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Checked my tracking #'s most of my chrome is on its way back! so updates coming this week! I'm also picking up my parts from the powder coater this week!  I stumbled upon this video on youtube , man these 60's are beauitiul cars when there fully decked!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Im selling the turbo 350 tranny posted above fellas I'm gonna go ahead with the 700r4 swap! fuck it might as well do wht I want to the 1st time around!


----------



## loster87

Whats up mike


----------



## topless_66

:nicoderm: Sup Mike.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

loster87 said:


> Whats up mike





topless_66 said:


> :nicoderm: Sup Mike.


sup fellas!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

chrome came back but Im still waiting on some other parts uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Looks great bro


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

817Lowrider said:


> Looks great bro


THANKS BROTHER !


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Also scooped my parts from the powdercoater for my versailles rear end as well as my new bearings and seals for it.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

just took my front calipers apart so i can have them chromed !


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Its building season ! I should have a roller in a couple weeks !


----------



## regal ryda

Oooooooh weeeeee


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Some how i can't see the pics


----------



## Coca Pearl

I was up in Dallas when I called you. Had something that you might want. It's still in dallas


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> and were OFF!....



Come a looooooooong way bruh!! Can't wait to see it on the street. :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

TTT Big pay back


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

2x too Bro, i hopefully will be cruising with these positive Lowrider by summertime, wont be as fancy but ill be on the streets......


----------



## StinkyPete

sup mike ill text you tomarrow


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Looking good!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> Oooooooh weeeeee






Coca Pearl said:


> I was up in Dallas when I called you. Had something that you might want. It's still in dallas


Thanks but I had already scooped one up



STRICTLY JAY said:


> Come a looooooooong way bruh!! Can't wait to see it on the street. :thumbsup:


Fosho Thanks! jaybo I'm about to get it knocked out bruh, Tht 62 rag you got coming together nice as well . I cant believe you leaked it! Lol!!



StinkyPete said:


> sup mike ill text you tomarrow


sup pete ?? where u been man? hit me up I need to talk to u about a few things



913ryderWYCO said:


> Looking good!


Thanks homie! Ive had a small and minimal set back now its time to get this thing finished:h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ok Im back on the car right after the holidays I've stacked up some chips to complete my rider and boy does it feel good Also gonna a few additions to my suspension such as a =Rear 70's sway Bar that I picked up for the low:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

Cars looking good brother


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Good shit MIke :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

lookin good in here


----------



## Y U H8TIN

Nice


----------



## Coca Pearl

Nice progress your making homie


----------



## Rico63

I $ee ya GOLDIE


----------



## Coca Pearl




----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Bump for the payback


----------



## Caballo

Nice progress bro. Appreciate the pics.

Now everytime I stumble on a killa old school jam, I think about this thread. This is the one that did it to me today. It happened when I was watching Barbershop.


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Happy year to ya mike a an all the strictly ridahs CC


----------



## MIJO65

went through the whole thread..car looks goods


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

PAGE 6~0!! NEW YEAR ......HOLIDAYS ARE OVER SO YOU KNOW ITS ABOUT TO BE ON!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

THANKS FOR THE PROPS FELLAS!!


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

All respect big mike


----------



## Big Hollywood

Right on Mike, that's going to be a baaaad '60.


----------



## 817Lowrider

I sent you an instagram request


----------



## angelisticsola5960

U still ain't done? :facepalm:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Come on my *****... My show is in4 months. Get on it.. :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

angelisticsola5960 said:


> U still ain't done? :facepalm:





angelisticsola5960 said:


> Come on my *****... My show is in4 months. Get on it.. :biggrin:


 I'm about to get it knocked out fam! Haven't had much time to do anything lately. I've been working like a mad man! ...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I got back the last few parts tht I sent off to have Triple plated. This up coming weekend I have 2 days off so a few of my homies are coming to lend a hand to I can get this thing back on a roll


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Big Hollywood said:


> Right on Mike, that's going to be a baaaad '60.


Thanks Brother! Yes it will!! 



817Lowrider said:


> I sent you an instagram request


Added jaun!


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Page 61 an going mike


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Finally got my rear end put together I have a 2 days off so Im about to finish The frame Off!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup: looks real good brotha


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> :thumbsup: looks real good brotha


Thanks Mikey I'm Chipping at it a little at a time when time permits right now I've got more cash than time:facepalm:


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Thanks Mikey I'm Chipping at it a little at a time when time permits right now I've got more cash than time:facepalm:


like thats a bad thing i got more time than cash wanna trade


----------



## westcoastlowrider

LOOKIN GOOD BIG HOMIE


----------



## JUIC'D64

Build looking good, I would suggest getting mooser axles down the road


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

JUIC'D64 said:


> Build looking good, I would suggest getting mooser axles down the road


 Thanks ! why should i get moose axles ? what rear end are you running in your 60 ? fill me in ..... I Might need to with the small block I'm building


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ended up selling the 350 Turbo tranny I'm about to purchase a 700r4 I already started to order the parts to make the swap a breeze they should be here by next weekuffin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Thanks ! why should i get moose axles ? what rear end are you running in your 60 ? fill me in ..... I Might need to with the small block I'm building


you don't need moser axles. your not going to be pushing that motor that hard to make an axle upgrade. unless you plan on racing at yellow belly.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Coca Pearl said:


> you don't need moser axles. your not going to be pushing that motor that hard to make an axle upgrade. unless you plan on racing at yellow belly.


LMAO!!!!!!! I know I think he thinks tht this is a stoc0k rear end!! sup pac! get at me fam!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> LOOKIN GOOD BIG HOMIE


Thanks shy! sup fam! hope all is well


----------



## loster87

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> ended up selling the 350 Turbo tranny I'm about to purchase a 700r4 I already started to order the parts to make the swap a breeze they should be here by next weekuffin:


I have a 700r4 if you need one mike


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> LMAO!!!!!!! I know I think he thinks tht this is a stoc0k rear end!! sup pac! get at me fam!!


But we all know that your going to get a burn out in or two


----------



## Inked1

Looking good mike,looking forward to seeing her on the streets of Texas big dawg


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> LMAO!!!!!!! I know I think he thinks tht this is a stoc0k rear end!! sup pac! get at me fam!!


the 9in will snap also....just ask homie from kentucky that had the gold 4door 90lac


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

oh yea and add me to instagram sucka..... slim6nine


----------



## EastLosRider

homie post updates for the homies who aint got no instagram lol


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

EastLosRider said:


> homie post updates for the homies who aint got no instagram lol


Tons of updates coming right up . I gotta get this thing finished!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Inked1 said:


> Looking good mike,looking forward to seeing her on the streets of Texas big dawg


 fasho brother I'm about to knock it out I've been really busy here lately . I'll be @ you guysPicnic though !


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

loster87 said:


> I have a 700r4 if you need one mike


 No Thanks buddy~! appreciate it though



Coca Pearl said:


> But we all know that your going to get a burn out in or two


 shit I'm building something fo they ass! I wish someone would try and test my shit with something outta junk yard



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> fasho brother I'm about to knock it out I've been really busy here lately . I'll be @ you guysPicnic though !


----------



## king debo

Bump


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Ok so I'm back on my ride when time permits my work schedule has been crazy I finally got around to picking up my *6.6L 400 *The work was done by Gary's Machine shop. There are still a few more mod's that will be added before I put on the dress up .....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

4 bolt main 400 Small Block


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Also got a chance to box up my engine and tranny chrome to send it off for a Triple Chrome Bath, Sent off my oil Pan , Tranny pan, fly wheel cover , wire looms, valve covers , timing cover and a lot of other parts


----------



## Skim

lookin good brotha mike!!!!!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I mentioned a page or so back tht I was gonna go ahead with the 700r4 swap so I ordered some goodies from Bowtie Overdrives & Summit Racing scooped me up a 700r4 and gutted it Dropped it off at powdercoating to be done the same color as my frame


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> lookin good brotha mike!!!!!!!!


Thanks Fam!! I'm Trying to get out there with you and the rest of the fellas real soon:h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

king debo said:


> Bump


Thanks for the bump D-bo!:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

Almost ready for them streets bruh.


----------



## Inked1

Looking good Mike


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

STRICTLY JAY said:


> Almost ready for them streets bruh.


 Almost Jaybo ! 1 step at a time fam! we almost ready



Inked1 said:


> Looking good Mike


Thanks Brent ! That 56er On point my boy damn! I know your enjoying the shit out of that:yes:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Om way In to work yesterday I stopped and picked up my 700r4 casing From the powdercoater Here's a before shot


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

And the after...I'm adding small chrome accents to the tranny's housing to make it stand out chrome should be ready tomorrow


----------



## fltotheo

just the casing? you totally rebuild it on your own? for me an open automatic transmission looks like rocket science!


----------



## Coca Pearl

Progress looking good


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

fltotheo said:


> just the casing? you totally rebuild it on your own? for me an open automatic transmission looks like rocket science!


Lol! I know all about them but i dont build them brother !



Coca Pearl said:


> Progress looking good


Thanks CP! I was worKing when you called homie!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Yall now when I score some NOS stuff I like to post it up Lol! My NOS Hood Letters I scored


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Thanks CP! I was worKing when you called homie!


 cool we'll be able to catch up with each other another time


----------



## cut_six_tre

:nicoderm:TTT 60 looking like new money


----------



## eseoso69

TTT


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

sup foo


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Ttt


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

TTT


----------



## Mr Gee

:h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Thanks for the love fellas !! Right now im waiting on the painter to finish my car!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Meanwhile I'm finishing up my engine my homie is running a little behind on the plating due to a heavy work load ! he sent me a pic of that Triple to show that my parts are almost done ,Great customer service !!:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## big C

Going to be badass got to love them 60s


----------



## king debo

Any paint spy pics homie??


----------



## Y U H8TIN

Looking good


----------



## Coca Pearl

Them chrome parts looking good big homie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Coca Pearl said:


> cool we'll be able to catch up with each other another time


yup you missed out homie! I HAD A BLAST



big C said:


> Going to be badass got to love them 60s


THANKS BIG C AINT NOTHING LIKE A FULLY DECKED 60~!



king debo said:


> Any paint spy pics homie??


GO SOME PAGES BACK DBO!!



Y U H8TIN said:


> Looking good


THANKS AND SO IS THE TRE BROTHER!



Coca Pearl said:


> Them chrome parts looking good big homie


THANKS CP! GET AT ME!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

OK I'M BACK ON IT FOR A FINAL PUSH, I'm gonna go ahead and get the frame completed because the body will be ready soon , so I went ahead and installed most of the chrome, dropped my rotors and coils off at the powdercoater , picked up my body mounts and some Hydraulics acc's such as chrome strokes steel braided hoses etc... heres a few pics!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## big C

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

Frame coming together nicely


----------



## 65chevyman

Look in real good


----------



## 817.TX.

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## DKM ATX

Bump for the big homie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

updates coming as soon as my laptop comes back from being bframed off!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Thanks for the love fellas!


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> updates coming as soon as my laptop comes back from being bframed off!


You doing a frame off computer build too....lol


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Coca Pearl said:


> You doing a frame off computer build too....lol


 had to get that bitch de-bugged lol!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Engine chrome came in


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

took all my exterior trim to be polished ! Im gonna triple pate my grill, tailight panels , headlight bezels and some other parts ! my chromer should be able to get these done pretty quick and get them back to me as stated ,


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Picked up some goodies , Full steel braided hoses . front coils and 2 pair of chrome strokes , I'm running Homies Hydraulics is PAYBACK


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I dropped my front /rear rotors and coils off at the powder coater to be coated yesterday, they should be done by friday!:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

Damn mike its coming along niceeee


----------



## REYXTC

Love homies hydraulics. Good choice


----------



## Coca Pearl

You puttin in work homie. I guess I can at least get in the garage and clean the spider webs off mine


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

picked up my powdercoting looks great,


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

as of right now all the body work and Paint on the fenders , doors , skirts , and hood is in motion Ill have some pics next week , Im putting the brakes and coils On tomorrow:thumbsup: I'm getting there


----------



## TONY MONTANA

dope shit strictly mike


----------



## DjGhadi

Went thru your thread from the start to now and this is badass homie! Im thinking Ima move to TX cause I see all the same ppl in these builds and seem like all y'all stay there and went to high school together or sumthin lol good shit bro :h5:


----------



## DjGhadi

oh and ig request sent


----------



## dunk420

Get down mike... looking good main......


----------



## EastLosRider

Lookin good homie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

TONY MONTANA said:


> dope shit strictly mike


Thanks Dre ! Hows the 4 coming homie!?



DjGhadi said:


> Went thru your thread from the start to now and this is badass homie! Im thinking Ima move to TX cause I see all the same ppl in these builds and seem like all y'all stay there and went to high school together or sumthin lol good shit bro :h5:


yup the lowriding community is not that big here in Texas homie!, come on down homie!uffin:



dunk420 said:


> Get down mike... looking good main......


Thanks chris slow rolling but I'm getting there !uffin:



EastLosRider said:


> Lookin good homie


Thanks shy! :h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

OK SO I'm working on the body so I can get this frame underneath it , so we went over to clean up the floors (welds) that were installed and started few months ago and also Installed the seat pan that needed to be put in, so we can start prepping the belly for paint:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I also loaded up the bodies counter parts to have the blasted as well I Took them to a place called *STRIPCO * that does soda Blasting to be stripped clean and to get them ready for paint


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I picked up the parts yesterday , They look damn good! heres a few pics


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I was afraid that they were gonna fuck up my OG hood but they didnt!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

My hat is off to you Mike. Your covering all base's and touching every inch of yo ride. Can't wait to see her on the dance floor. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Caballo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I Took them to a place called *STRIPCO*


Wait 'til your old lady finds receipts from "STRIPCO" in your wallet. Better get your explanations ready now.


----------



## GRAPEVINE

Caballo said:


> Wait 'til your old lady finds receipts from "STRIPCO" in your wallet. Better get your explanations ready now.


:rofl:


----------



## Lowridingmike

lmao great job Mike!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> My hat is off to you Mike. Your covering all base's and touching every inch of yo ride. Can't wait to see her on the dance floor. Keep up the good work.


Thanks OG! Ive been taking my time on It to make sure Nothing is over looked! :h5:



Caballo said:


> Wait 'til your old lady finds receipts from "STRIPCO" in your wallet. Better get your explanations ready now.


Oh No caballo It dont work like that around here baby boy Im guerrilla with this pimpin my dude!:roflmao: , your right stripco is pricey but they do a damn good job so nothing but the best for *PAYBACK!*



GRAPEVINE said:


> :rofl:


:twak:



Lowridingmike said:


> lmao great job Mike!


Thanks Mike ! Its coming together:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

Cars looking good mike. Matter of fact I'm so motivated after seeing you pics I'm going outside right now to work on mine.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Had a few bucks built up in my piggy bank so I ordered the rest of my clips , some emblems , and other miscellaneous pieces From* Car and Truck Shop *for the 6~0 every nut, bolt and clip will be replaced ! I've now collected all my clips for a smooth assembly


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> Cars looking good mike. Matter of fact I'm so motivated after seeing you pics I'm going outside right now to work on mine.


Thanks BIG C! YA HOMIE GET ON THE 4 so we can ride out when were done!:h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## big C

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Thanks BIG C! YA HOMIE GET ON THE 4 so we can ride out when were done!:h5:


:h5:


----------



## dunk420

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Had a few bucks built up in my piggy bank so I ordered the rest of my clips , some emblems , and other miscellaneous pieces From* Car and Truck Shop *for the 6~0 every nut, bolt and clip will be replaced ! I've now collected all my clips for a smooth assembly


Musta ben a big piggy bank big dawg!!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

dunk420 said:


> Musta ben a big piggy bank big dawg!!!!!


 ITS A WATER DISPENCER BOTTLE :h5: SUP cHRIS!


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> ITS A WATER DISPENCER BOTTLE :h5: SUP cHRIS!


I'll bring my truck by to load the back of my truck up with some water


----------



## miguel62

Dang looking good!!! I got a 60 too same color scheme!! Just started the build! Are you in Fort Worth too?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

miguel62 said:


> Dang looking good!!! I got a 60 too same color scheme!! Just started the build! Are you in Fort Worth too?


cool homie good luck on the build your car looks pretty solid ! I look forward to see what your going to do with it, Ive been taking my time on mines because I want my car as close as to perfect as i can get it , Im in dallas but il be tippin out In fort worth as well


----------



## dunk420

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> cool homie good luck on the build your car looks pretty solid ! I look forward to see what your going to do with it, Ive been taking my time on mines because I want my car as close as to perfect as i can get it , Im in dallas but il be tippin out In fort worth as well


Wad up main. U no i stay in carrollton now? How close r u now?


----------



## Curtis Fisher

Looking good went though the whole post :inout:


----------



## 817Lowrider

bump


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

dunk420 said:


> Wad up main. U no i stay in carrollton now? How close r u now?


 Im 30 mins from you chris , we gone ride



Curtis Fisher said:


> Looking good went though the whole post :inout:


Thanks brother!:thumbsup:



817Lowrider said:


> bump


thanks for the bump! jaun


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

The homie is just about done with my trim ! he has it looking great SHOW Quality !


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I also scooped up goodies New cruiser skirt rubber For My Turnpikes , and some *OG CAMBELL ZENITH SUPERSWEPTS For My series 2 *:biggrin::yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl

Your clock your time homie. Looking good up I'm here


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Coca Pearl said:


> Your clock your time homie. Looking good up I'm here


 u know it fam!, hows the bomb rollinng along?


----------



## BUBBTOP60

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I also scooped up goodies New cruiser skirt rubber For My Turnpikes , and some *OG CAMBELL ZENITH SUPERSWEPTS For My series 2 *:biggrin::yes:


NIce build,love those superswepts:thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> The homie is just about done with my trim ! he has it looking great SHOW Quality !


 man your ride is going to be bad ass. I know you going to do a show in Cali or Vegas at some point and when you do I'll be right there to see The Big Pay Back Movin Groovin on the dance floor


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

BUBBTOP60 said:


> NIce build,love those superswepts:thumbsup:


Thanks Homie , I see that you have a 60 as well! build that shit 



Y U H8TIN said:


> looking good :thumbsup:


Thanks brother, the tre looking good as well u gone hurt some feelings:thumbsup:



Daddy ooo said:


> man your ride is going to be bad ass. I know you going to do a show in Cali or Vegas at some point and when you do I'll be right there to see The Big Pay Back Movin Groovin on the dance floor


Thanks Trip OG ,your right Im gonna be moving around with the car and when I do your more than welcome to tip with me fam, Thanks for always dropping in your apart of this build more than you know


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Update .. I ordered parts and scooped up some NOS stuff as well will be here by next week I'l post pics when everything arrives uffin:


----------



## big C

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl

:inout:


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Thanks Homie , I see that you have a 60 as well! build that shit
> 
> Thanks brother, the tre looking good as well u gone hurt some feelings:thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks Trip OG ,your right Im gonna be moving around with the car and when I do your more than welcome to tip with me fam, Thanks for always dropping in your apart of this build more than you know


 Thanks young Mike your saying that means a lot to me. Real talk


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

picked up more parts for PAYBACK all new rubber from *soffseal *along with a 1960 Impala assembly manual


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

NOS Turnpike Trim for My Cruisers


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

(2) Pairs of* N.O.S* Ports for My Turnpikes:biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Over the Next couple of months I'm going to be getting all the paint work done so The car can start coming together , I hired help to speed up the Paint process so I can get it knocked out , Im gonna continue keep rolling on buying parts that I need that way after the body is back on It can be None Stop Rolling , Im ready to finish it so I can enjoy it. uffin: He charged me 1200.00 to help finish all the body work & Paint which wasn't bad :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

Nice. Looking to see the Payback all together


----------



## cut_six_tre

:wow: no stone unturned Lol sup homie , your almost there :yes:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

cut_six_tre said:


> :wow: no stone unturned Lol sup homie , your almost there :yes:


:biggrin: I want my riders as clean as a new skillet Lmao!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

working underneath to get the belly looking like new monies


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

Huh bruh! You getting close. Almost time to start assembling.


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> working underneath to get the belly looking like new monies


Paint work still looking good


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

STRICTLY JAY said:


> Huh bruh! You getting close. Almost time to start assembling.


 yup bruh thats gonna be the fun part  , ive learned alot building this car so the next time im going a completely different route 



Coca Pearl said:


> Paint work still looking good


 thanks pac ! u wanna join the The Big Payback 6~0 Fan club still? I'm accepting applications :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> yup bruh thats gonna be the fun part  , ive learned alot building this car so the next time im going a completely different route
> 
> thanks pac ! u wanna join the The Big Payback 6~0 Fan club still? I'm accepting applications :roflmao::roflmao:


Yeah homie overnight or fax the app to me and I wil fax it back so I will know if I get approved to be in the fan club or not


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Coca Pearl said:


> Yeah homie overnight or fax the app to me and I will fax it back so I will know if I get approved to be in the fan club or not


lmao!!! I will ship tomorrow fed ex signature confirmation be on the look out because this is a once in a lifetime opportunity:rimshot:


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> lmao!!! I will ship tomorrow fed ex signature confirmation be on the look out because this is a once in a lifetime opportunity:rimshot:


I will have police on watch to make sure I get the package


----------



## DKM ATX

Looking good big homie!!!!!


----------



## EastLosRider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> working underneath to get the belly looking like new monies


HELL YEAH BRO now it's time to get the big payback that's what I saiddddd


----------



## 817Lowrider

ttt looking good bro.


----------



## Skim

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> working underneath to get the belly looking like new monies


ALMOST THERE


----------



## dunk420

Looking gud main


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## miguel62

Who painted your 60?


----------



## Coca Pearl

:inout:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Thanks fellas !:thumbsup: I'm gonna goo ahead and finish the car soon , I want it as close as perfect as i can get it and rust free so I've been doing a few extra things to ensure that rust doesn't ever come back :machinegun::machinegun:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

finally got the belly finished  Now thats all I have to do is the body work which wont take long at all then I'm gonna paint it It will be painted by next month heres a couple pics !


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

The after math of all that sanding and wire wheeling


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

also made a run to the paint store to pick up some supplies so I could do the top of the floors , I wire wheeled the interior floors smooth and applied 3m seam sealer to all the newly Installed sheet metal


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

applied the seam sealer I'm giving it a day so It can dry really good as you can see I laid it on pretty thick Lol!!:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Tomorrow I'm going to paint the interior floors with (silver) POR 15 , My original plan was to bedliner the belly but i changed my mind .... I wanted to paint it so thats why it looks like im out of sync a little .. fuck it might as well do what I want the first time around


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I also Got around to finishing my frame off , I installed all the disc brakes , coils & cylinders , steering linkage Etc so now its a rolling chassis , Im just looking for some wheels to throw on my shit because I aint about to put my OG zeniths on until I'm finished Lol!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I'm gonna add a few more things to the frame next week one of them being triple plated dust covers for the front .. My disc brake kit didnt come with them so I found some that will bolt right up to Impala spindles


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I've been going back and forth on my engine I have a built 400small Block , but i was thinking about swapping In an LS, the shop who built my engine is trying to talk me out of an LS ! as of right now its still in the air :dunno: If you go back a few pages you'll be able to see the engine i have for it , Ive gotta decide quick because I wanna be tippin my shit next year :yes:


----------



## lincoln rydah

you done that all your work man YOU done yourself thats a masterpiece


----------



## king debo

Text me those dust cover part numbers man..


----------



## CadillacTom

Real nice, Mike! Keep pushing, Homie!


----------



## jbrazy

Need to go with the L'S homie. Better reliability, performance, gas mileage, and just turn the key and go!


----------



## mrjones_012003

Looking good!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## big C

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I've been going back and forth on my engine I have a built 400small Block , but i was thinking about swapping In an LS, the shop who built my engine is trying to talk me out of an LS ! as of right now its still in the air :dunno: If you go back a few pages you'll be able to see the engine i have for it , Ive gotta decide quick because I wanna be tippin my shit next year :yes:


Keep the 400 everybody and there damn mom doing ls swaps. Shit kills me how people say just crank and go you can do the same thing on a carb motor if your shits done right.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

lincoln rydah said:


> you done that all your work man YOU done yourself thats a masterpiece


 I d most of all the work myself ,yes 



CadillacTom said:


> Real nice, Mike! Keep pushing, Homie!


Thanks Caddy Tom in on it homie ! cant wait to finish though 



jbrazy said:


> Need to go with the L'S homie. Better reliability, performance, gas mileage, and just turn the key and go!


I think Im gonna roll with the 400 , the homie big C is right , The original engine that came in my 60 would sit for weeks and fire right up , :yes:



mrjones_012003 said:


> Looking good!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks homie! , hows the 65 coming? 



big C said:


> Keep the 400 everybody and there damn mom doing ls swaps. Shit kills me how people say just crank and go you can do the same thing on a carb motor if your shits done right.


your right Big C! cant argue with the truth homie !:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Ok so I I got the floors completed today , I applied a few thin coats of por15 to the floors , Inner quarters where the windows are , rear quarter panel lips, under my wings , around my trunk weatherstrip lip Pretty much where these cars always have rust .... heres a couple pics


----------



## Coca Pearl

Looking good homie. Good choice on keeping the 400. Just becuz everyone else is doing a LS swap didn't mean you have to follow behind. Go with you first mind and do it that way that you had planned and your be more happier with the results


----------



## lone star

Get. U one of those mini 59 60 steering wheels have u seen one?


----------



## lincoln rydah

mike what size tires you running im goin 170/75\14 or 175/70\14skinny whitewalls, and advice on pump motors to run on my two pumps setup


----------



## king debo

Mikes got that heat for the 60's feet...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Coca Pearl said:


> Looking good homie. Good choice on keeping the 400. Just becuz everyone else is doing a LS swap didn't mean you have to follow behind. Go with you first mind and do it that way that you had planned and your be more happier with the results


 I know huh ! I'm going to stick with the 400sbc 



lone star said:


> Get. U one of those mini 59 60 steering wheels have u seen one?


ha!



lincoln rydah said:


> mike what size tires you running im goin 170/75\14 or 175/70\14skinny whitewalls, and advice on pump motors to run on my two pumps setup


text me 



king debo said:


> Mikes got that heat for the 60's feet...


 what up debo


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Ok so I finished up the interior floor and have now made my way to the trunk of my car ! shit had undercoating on the trunk floors about 3 inches thick !:facepalm: took a while to get to the actual floor but I did it :biggrin: I'm not done yet but here's what I'm working on , I'm going to do the trunk floors just as I did the interior floors but Instead of using por-15 I'm going to use a Silver rust encapsulator by Eastwood , reason being its a lot easier to paint & do body work over and I'm going to paint in the trunk or do a tintable bed liner


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Ill be done with the Trunk next Saturday


----------



## CadillacTom

Looking good, brother Mike. The streets ain't ready.


----------



## Coca Pearl

CadillacTom said:


> Looking good, brother Mike. The streets ain't ready.


Them streets is watching


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

CadillacTom said:


> Looking good, brother Mike. The streets ain't ready.


Thanks Brother , They aint even knowin :biggrin:



Coca Pearl said:


> Them streets is watching


 They will be soon homie Pac


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Didn't get a chance to work on my car today wife and kids had other plans for me :happysad:, However my Trunk paint did arrive yesterday so I'll be able to get over there and Knock it out next saturday for sure .. here's whats going inside the trunk of my 60


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Also Picked up some rare Hard to find acc's for the 59-60's I scooped a Complete Heater Delete kit because Im going aftermarket with the AC/Heat , Never really liked the shaved firewall look for some reason What better way to cover up what you don't want to see than with OG Acc's I'm probably going to chrome& engrave something on the firewall plates and just soda blast and paint the Interior delete plate.


----------



## Caballo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Never really liked the shaved firewall look for some reason


A lot of things in life are better shaved. Firewalls ain't one of them. haha


----------



## lincoln rydah

mike where is that Eastwood paint sold at an it really close to spray paint application see only two cans


----------



## 817Lowrider

mike the ride looks good! Cant wait to cruise next to you on the blvd!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl

:inout:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Caballo said:


> A lot of things in life are better shaved. Firewalls ain't one of them. haha


 :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: Right! i had to do a little shaving in my trunk area though so my battery rack could fit like I want it to 



817Lowrider said:


> mike the ride looks good! Cant wait to cruise next to you on the blvd!!!


 Thanks homie Likewise!! it wont be to much longer homie!



Coca Pearl said:


> :inout:


Im building brother , if i dont log on here that means im puttin in work :yes:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

did some work in the trunk area ended up cutting out the spare tire mount and welding up the pinholes


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Ive still go some work to do on the trunk as far as getting it clean as I wanted Ill post more pics next weeks with way more progress , Ive been really busy at work


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

OK so managed to get some work done on my car today !! But first I had to stop by the paint store so I stopped and picked up some Metal to Metal by evercoat so that we could get the floor pans finished ! just a little more work and the belly will be ready for primer and paint first thing I did today was finish working in the trunk and lay the Eastwood rust encapsulator down


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

went to work on the floor ,trunk and seat pans where we installed the New Sheetmetal


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Inside of floor pans


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

There's a little more sanding that needs to be done on the belly .. but most of the its finished already, I also got around to finishing the trunk floors off


----------



## big C

Looks good mike. You on ig anymore?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> Looks good mike. You on ig anymore?


yup big C im on there everyday I've just been too lazy to post up pics Lol!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Triple Plated window Frames came In , Now I'm just waiting on my bumpers , grille , bezels etc


----------



## dunk420

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> There's a little more sanding that needs to be done on the belly .. but most of the its finished already, I also got around to finishing the trunk floors off


Dyam you got down on that shit bro. I no how much work it took so props.. gona b a show stoppa.....


----------



## Skim

lol mike remember the other at the shop i could tell u was ready to get the show on the road. car is coming along clean bruh...


----------



## Coca Pearl

Your making progress homie. You'll be on the road soon dippin


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

dunk420 said:


> Dyam you got down on that shit bro. I no how much work it took so props.. gona b a show stoppa.....


 Thanks Chris !Im trying fam! when I get it done weve gotta cruise the city uffin:



Skim said:


> lol mike remember the other at the shop i could tell u was ready to get the show on the road. car is coming along clean bruh...


 LOL!!! hell ya I was i had to start putting in some work , It coming along though bruh Thanks ! 



Coca Pearl said:


> Your making progress homie. You'll be on the road soon dippin


 I'm getting there Pac ! I'm going t finish it this year for sure


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Ok I got around to making some paint progress , the hood , back side of the fenders , cruiser skirts , valances and bumper filler were all painted the belly will be painted next week when it warms up a little out , all the parts will be re-cleared once I put them on the car , I've got a gallon of PPG Global for when all are finished , the only thing left to paint are the doors and the front side of the fenders overall everything came out super Nice the pics don't do any of the parts justice , both the front and back side of everything were painted and cleared heres a few pics


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

My 12x60 Turnpikes :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Backside of fenders:wow:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

My hood i should have took Pics before we boxed it up all corners were wrapped in Supersoft Microfiber cloth and foamed up , my homie bought a mustang hood for a car he painted so we used the box from it to protect the hood :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Hood fits perfect:biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

I know it feels good to be at this point! If a ***** knew how hard it is to find good honest people. Smh. You came out on top though bruh.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Wow Mike. Your ride is coming along hella right and tight. Too cool


----------



## Caballo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Backside of fenders:wow:



OOooooooh. I'll be happy if the FRONT of my panels comes out as nice as the backside of your panels.


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Hood fits perfect:biggrin:


You need to mark that ford out and put 60 Chevy Big Payback hood....hno:


----------



## angelisticsola5960




----------



## Blocky77

"GOLDIE" just went though ur thread, good shit, nice work...... :nicoderm:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Blocky77 said:


> "GOLDIE" just went though ur thread, good shit, nice work...... :nicoderm:


Thanks homie !! I'm trying to get it rightuffin:


----------



## Skim

It's comin along tho!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

*** updates ** ok Holidays are over but Ive kept the ball rolling by still collecting parts for my Payback! Picked up dual antennas , Power windows from and all New wiring for my car as a Christmas gift to myself


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

My triple pated bumpers came in now im waiting on my grill , bezels brackets and moldings


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

also scooped a MSD distributor for My 400SB while its cold out I'm gonna get out and start dressing my engine once it come from powdercoat


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> It's comin along tho!


 hell yea it is thanks skimbo slice!! Tht 4 rag looking good to your putting a dose of "built right" on that shits:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

dumped my Turnpike moldings off to give them a spit shine :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Its pretty cold out here so I'm waiting to do anymore paint work but I have everything ready to go to finish the belly I'm using ppg/Omni products on the belly , as soon as it warms up a little the belly will be finished and I can start assembly uffin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## Coca Pearl

Nice parts you picked up


----------



## EastLosRider

Nice bro keep the pics coming


----------



## lincoln rydah

whats up Mike hows the building goin


----------



## Loco 61

TTT


----------



## dunk420

Wad up big dawg. Build time r wat.....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

oh yea he made some moves......updates commin soon


----------



## lincoln rydah

thanks slim you goin to the picnic next month in htown


----------



## Coca Pearl

I know you got updates homie


----------



## king debo

My phones been quiet>>> must be workin double OT


----------



## Coca Pearl

king debo said:


> My phones been quiet>>> must be workin double OT


I talked to him today. Was on his way to fedex


----------



## LOSTSOULS

Nice work. I love the attention to detail. You're doing a grea job brother!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

damn I dont even get on here much anymore ! I'll upload some pictures Ive been working on the car almost every weekend


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

after Months of prepping/preparing my belly for paint I finally got it finished !


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:wow:With the lights out


----------



## Coca Pearl

The belly of your sixty is looking it a candy apple ready to drip some candy from it. Doing some nice work over there


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Sold My 400 small Block and all its parts ! Picked up a 2013 LS motor with 31,000 miles I've been collecting parts for the motor It should be a smoth install I'm going to mock it up then chrome it out a little here a pic of the engine I pulled this myself from a running car! I had to see what This LS shit about!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Cant run these without the key components ! Drive by wire pedal, PCM/computer


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

this engine factory has about 340hp STOCK!! but i wanted more to supplement batteries , partial wrapped frame, Mot to mention riding wit them freak bishes LMAO!!! so i picked up some goodies LS6/ZO6 CAMSHAFT, LS6/Z06 VALVE SPRINGS, MELLING HIGH VOLUME OIL PUMP , IMPALA -V6 MOTOR MOUNTS(TO HELP WITH CLEARANCE ) OIL PAN, ADAPTER PLATES , CHROME/RED MOTOR MOUNTS AND I HAVE MORE STUFF ON THE WAY


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

EastLosRider said:


> Nice bro keep the pics coming


 when i get on I'll post pictures , thanks shy!



lincoln rydah said:


> whats up Mike hows the building goin


Its going bro ! once im finish with my engine the body will go on



Loco 61 said:


> TTT


Thanks for the bump alex



dunk420 said:


> Wad up big dawg. Build time r wat.....


and you know this maaan!! sup chris! 



SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> oh yea he made some moves......updates commin soon


oh fasho thugga Ill upload and post more pics later 



lincoln rydah said:


> thanks slim you goin to the picnic next month in htown





Coca Pearl said:


> I know you got updates homie






king debo said:


> My phones been quiet>>> must be workin double OT





Coca Pearl said:


> I talked to him today. Was on his way to fedex


yup !hustling parts 



LOSTSOULS said:


> Nice work. I love the attention to detail. You're doing a grea job brother!


Thanks brother i appreciate itr bro!


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


Looks like you need to pick is some dish soap next time your at the store to homie


----------



## EastLosRider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Sold My 400 small Block and all its parts ! Picked up a 2013 LS motor with 31,000 miles I've been collecting parts for the motor It should be a smoth install I'm going to mock it up then chrome it out a little here a pic of the engine I pulled this myself from a running car! I had to see what This LS shit about!


:run::run::run::worship:


----------



## dunk420

Man ima be taking notes on the ls build up... good shit


----------



## Coca Pearl

dunk420 said:


> Man ima be taking notes on the ls build up... good shit


There is nothing to them really. Just to make them run is only five wires....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Thanks Chris and shy! Pac there's more to doing this swap than you know ... I thought that as well


----------



## jbrazy

Damu, get at me about the details of the swap. I want to do one in my 64 and want a realistic idea of what I will spend. Gets some pics uploaded somewhere!!!!!!!!!! The anticipationhno:


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Thanks Chris and shy! Pac there's more to doing this swap than you know ... I thought that as well


We do them all the time in jeeps and other late model trucks. Yeah it's more to it but if you just want to run it that's all you need but to have it completely hooked hooked up yeah it's more you have to do.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

jbrazy said:


> Damu, get at me about the details of the swap. I want to do one in my 64 and want a realistic idea of what I will spend. Gets some pics uploaded somewhere!!!!!!!!!! The anticipationhno:


 I got you big homie ! I'll make it easier for you so it will be a breeze !:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

some parts showed up today for my LS build ! chrome Intake manifold and gaskets:biggrin: this bitch was exspensive


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

and my alternator and AC brackets from dirty dingo!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I have more parts on the way Im gonna begin the LS build up after the rest of my stuff comes in this week !


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

hold up player...... Its about to go down.


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

Doing that swap right! That shit is costly though bruh. Like James Brown say though Pay the Cost to Be the Boss! Huh Bruh.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

noumsayin


----------



## jbrazy

:thumbsup::drama:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

STRICTLY JAY said:


> Doing that swap right! That shit is costly though bruh. Like James Brown say though Pay the Cost to Be the Boss! Huh Bruh.


hell ya jaybo! this shit is getting by far aint cheap homie! but fuck it this is why we work hard huh bruh!! I gotta have my car right ! james brown huh!!! LOL!!!!!! thats a baaaaaad man !!!:biggrin:



SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> noumsayin


etsgoindouwn! hahahaha!!!



jbrazy said:


> :thumbsup::drama:


:yes: coming right up still collecting parts almost done though homie !


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

This weeks parts haul ! GM Performance (LS7)lifters/Trays, TRICK FLOW timimg dampner, Racing Innvo Headers W/02 bung collectors , LS Drive By wire Throttle body adapter , (red) Taylor spark plug wires < LS6 timing cover ,GM performance 3-bolt cam gear, GM head bolts , Gm head gaskets , Rogue engine bolt kit (allen Head), steel Braided Fuel lines (a-N6) ,ARP cam/crankshaft bolts and last but not least Eastwood engine paint and clear (RED)


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I've been working a lot but I'm gonna get to the engine hopefully next week, I've got to get family time in this week , I'm only lacking a few moe parts to complete this engine build from start to finish , These LS builds can get pricey but well worth it in the long run :thumbsup:


----------



## jbrazy

Sounds good, I cant wait to see the final results!


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> This weeks parts haul ! GM Performance (LS7)lifters/Trays, TRICK FLOW timimg dampner, Racing Innvo Headers W/02 bung collectors , LS Drive By wire Throttle body adapter , (red) Taylor spark plug wires < LS6 timing cover ,GM performance 3-bolt cam gear, GM head bolts , Gm head gaskets , Rogue engine bolt kit (allen Head), steel Braided Fuel lines (a-N6) ,ARP cam/crankshaft bolts and last but not least Eastwood engine paint and clear (RED)


Get that motor ready homie so you can take this sixty for a cruise


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Coca Pearl said:


> Get that motor ready homie so you can take this sixty for a cruise


 I'm on it :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Today I Dropped my LS motor Off @ Fast Times to have the internal parts installed , These guys specialize In LS motors and swaps so they know exatly what it is there doing


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

didnt want to go to picture crazy but heres some of there work uffin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

heres the engin in this one there putting in an LS3


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I unloaded my motor and we rolled it in the shop ! it will be done in a week in a half, Im gonna paint it after its done and chrome it out , there just doing the inside of the motor I'm installing it myself


----------



## king debo

Kaboom! ! $$


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I unloaded my motor and we rolled it in the shop ! it will be done in a week in a half, Im gonna paint it after its done and chrome it out , there just doing the inside of the motor I'm installing it myself


Got to get it right and looking good to sit on the frame


----------



## JOHNER

Great build! not sure how I missed it.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## dunk420

Playn wit da big dawgs now


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

king debo said:


> Kaboom! ! $$


boom bam ping!!!:biggrin:



Coca Pearl said:


> Got to get it right and looking good to sit on the frame


you already know pac! I'm waiting on my engine to be finished still



johner956 said:


> Great build! not sure how I missed it.


Thanks brother ! 



Aztlan_Exile said:


>






dunk420 said:


> Playn wit da big dawgs now


I'm doing what a workin man can do chris


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Ordered My conti kit thursday from Conti enterprises ! bought the 60 kit that mounts like the 59:thumbsup: kit will be here in 6-8 weeks estimated ship date is may 27th


----------



## EastLosRider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Ordered My conti kit thursday from Conti enterprises ! bought the 60 kit that mounts like the 59:thumbsup:


God dam mike going big on this one cant wait to see when its done


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

EastLosRider said:


> God dam mike going big on this one cant wait to see when its done


 Thanks shy I might as well go out on it shes a keeper for me I am a 60 rider ! I love my car so right is the only way PAYBACK will hit the streets !:yes:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

The LS Build is underway ! The motor has been stripped down and gutted , Im going to have the 799 heads polished to look chrome and paint the block the plan was to get started on it today but I've got to do some family stuff today so I'll have to put it off for later in the week , but the parts will be installed , block painted red, and heads polished. within the next week  I'm framing off a motor that ran perfect :facepalm:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

up late night on my JB shat!


----------



## dunk420

Dyam ....


----------



## Y U H8TIN

:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

ttt


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

LS build up is almost complete most of the parts are installed , Z06 CAM , LS7 LIFTERS/trays ,CAM GEAR, TRICK FLOW TIMING DAMPNER, melling 10296 high volume and flow oil pump, Ls3 timing cover, oil pan with tray and pick up :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

also got the z06 yellow beehive valve springs installed in the heads


----------



## Coca Pearl

Putting son serious work into that motor


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Picked up power seats !!! Found a 1959 cadillac coupe with 6 way power seats pulled them from the car there tested and working Perfect, the tracks are rusty but It's just surface rust I'm gonna clean them up and powder coat them these things are complete !! got the seats , tracks , chrome seat trim, and track covers ! I've been messing with them for a few hours getting them ready to be restored


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

hooked everything up to a jump pack to test


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

they worked pefrect motors were very strong ! all 3 of them ! Mocked them up on my 60 floors to make sure that they fit , lined up perfect !


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Here's all the trim and the track covers:biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

also scooped upsome nuvue spotlights/mirrors I'm gonna put these on to see how they look If I don't like the look there coming off they look pretty good though we'll see I like acc's and jut wanted to give my car a different look


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

these are in working order !


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

heres how they look mounted on the 60, let me know what you guys think


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

another pic of the mirrors/ spotlights


----------



## Coca Pearl

I say you should run them homie


----------



## JOHNER

Nice score on the power seat tracks! Spot lights look good to, I'd run them.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Coca Pearl said:


> I say you should run them homie


thats what I'm thinking I already bought them I might as well



johner956 said:


> Nice score on the power seat tracks! Spot lights look good to, I'd run them.


Thanks for the compliment fellas !


----------



## Twonpas

Nothing but pure motivation.......Got my Lil man lookin at vids and build post...he's 1.....start em young....


----------



## STKN209

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> heres how they look mounted on the 60, let me know what you guys think


They look good sumthang different is alwayz good... They look like they flow wt the 60 body style..


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Twonpas said:


> Nothing but pure motivation.......Got my Lil man lookin at vids and build post...he's 1.....start em young....


 Thats right homie !! this lowridin lifestyle has through stay alive through our seeds 



STKN209 said:


> They look good sumthang different is alwayz good... They look like they flow wt the 60 body style..


your right thanks for the feed back brother Nice 64 !


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Picked up my engine from the Shop today so I can get the block painted we had nasty weather coming in so I only got to prep and primer it I used Dupli-color high temp primer with Ceramic after a good prep with scotch-brite , sand paper and wax and grease remover I gave the block 4 wet coats of primer :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Laid smooth as baby powder:biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## MrMrFootball82

my guy incredible work an an detail cats like you set the bar 4 cats like me don't know how long you've been seasoned "n" the lowrider game but you have a piece of art their same quality I'm striving 4 check out my 64 build memphis tn


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

MrMrFootball82 said:


> my guy incredible work an an detail cats like you set the bar 4 cats like me don't know how long you've been seasoned "n" the lowrider game but you have a piece of art their same quality I'm striving 4 check out my 64 build memphis tn


Thanks brother , Ive been In this lowrider lifestyle for many years Thanks for the compliments playa ! I'm going to be keeping an eye on your build fasho ! message me if yo need anything or shoot me yo hook up and I'll text you


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

weather threw a wrench In my plan the other day but got around to getting the engine sprayed


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Picked up some goodies for my LS GEN IV build *TUFF STUFF chrome water Pump, alternator , air compressor , starter and NGK spark plugs *also ordered LED taillights for the 60 and some other goodies for my hydraulics  For those who've beeen asking me I'm probably 7k and running in this LS swap I should be done around another 1200.00 or so and thats the cost mostly comes from performance parts and dress up


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

After the Motor Is Installed I'm down hill from here , Ive got more powder coating to do , more chrome to ship etc.. my plan is by the end of the year to be working the bugs out ! all should go as expected *THE BIG PAYBACK 60!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:yes:


----------



## big C

Looking good mike. Cant wait to get back on my 64


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> After the Motor Is Installed I'm down hill from here , Ive got more powder coating to do , more chrome to ship etc.. my plan is by the end of the year to be working the bugs out ! all should go as expected *THE BIG PAYBACK 60!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:yes:


By the end of the year. You will be dippin with the heat on


----------



## MrMrFootball82

Kool Beans


STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Thanks brother , Ive been In this lowrider lifestyle for many years Thanks for the compliments playa ! I'm going to be keeping an eye on your build fasho ! message me if yo need anything or shoot me yo hook up and I'll text you


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

My *****....its goin down.....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> Looking good mike. Cant wait to get back on my 64


I bet you cant, I hope all works out for you well, I see your going through some things. 



Coca Pearl said:


> By the end of the year. You will be dippin with the heat on


If all goes well yup!!



MrMrFootball82 said:


> Kool Beans






SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> My *****....its goin down.....


Like young jock in this biatch! !, hahahaha


----------



## blvd cruiser 832

Mike your building something everyone else well be taken notice of on them streets


----------



## Daddy ooo

Man you looking real good. Wow too cool


----------



## JOHNER

The block came out really good!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

ttt


----------



## Coca Pearl




----------



## MrMrFootball82




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I've been putting in some Overtime @ the Daily Grind , Updates coming soon ! I'm trying to get it while the getting is good $$$$$$$$!!!! I'll post a pic of some paint work from the 60 here later tonight !:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I've been putting in some Overtime @ the Daily Grind , Updates coming soon ! I'm trying to get it while the getting is good $$$$$$$$!!!! I'll post a pic of some paint work from he 60 here later tonight !:thumbsup:


Can't wait to see it main!!


----------



## Mr Gee

:h5:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

:inout:


----------



## Coca Pearl

Wake up from those hours on the job. Post some updates


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Coca Pearl said:


> Wake up from those hours on the job. Post some updates


 theres been rain nearly everyday for the last month what better way time to get that money than now :biggrin: LOL!!! shows canceled , no pic nics and no cruise nights = GRIND TIME!!!! :h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I've beeen working on finishing up my LS build The assembly is almost complete I'v e got most of the chrome On Ive got to get out there and finish it I'll post Pics later , Mean while I've been online shopping for some Parts Picked up H-5000 H.I.D. headlights with ballast For PAYBACK!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Conti kit will be in Next week It was in chrome as of last Monday :x:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

dunk420 said:


> Can't wait to see it main!!


oh we gone ride chris!


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

Getting it knocked out bruh!


----------



## Daddy ooo

Look good as always Mr.Mike


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I've beeen working on finishing up my LS build The assembly is almost complete I'v e got most of the chrome On Ive got to get out there and finish it I'll post Pics later , Mean while I've been online shopping for some Parts Picked up H-5000 H.I.D. headlights with ballast For PAYBACK!


got myself a set of those but mine has the multi color LED halos in them....I just need to get me a set of them HIDs.... but I'll do that when I get it all wired up....but when WE pull up in the park doe.....60,62,62,57 Strictly Ridaz...Majestics...and Individuals....Its goin down Noumsayin :run:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

STRICTLY JAY said:


> Getting it knocked out bruh!


 yes zir!!! one step @ a time bruh ! gotta be right !



Daddy ooo said:


> Look good as always Mr.Mike


Thanks OG ! I'm on it I see you r back on 4 wheels 



SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> got myself a set of those but mine has the multi color LED halos in them....I just need to get me a set of them HIDs.... but I'll do that when I get it all wired up....but when WE pull up in the park doe.....60,62,62,57 Strictly Ridaz...Majestics...and Individuals....Its goin down Noumsayin :run:


 I like the ones with the halo thugga but wanted to keep a bit of a O.G. look on the front end with the exception of Triple chromed everything else LOL!!!!! oh when we pull in the park we gone break necks ! Built not bought homie ! all clean all street shit ! huh!!!!! goin daown!!!:yes:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

*** Updates*** Ok engine almost done but I've made a few changes .. Powdercoated the timing cover , crank pulley and LS adapter Plates , went from DBW to DBC throttle body because I'm running my Built 700r4 and chrome pedals heres a few pics :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## 13s4life

lookin good man


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

latest parts haul , Chrome professional products throttle body to match my Intake , new oil filler neck & chrome Cap and Lokar 700r4 Linkage kit


----------



## Coca Pearl

Motor coming out nice


----------



## Caballo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>












I bet the Lokar linkage kit is going to work out very well


----------



## mrjones_012003

Looking good!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

:inout:


----------



## MrMrFootball82

look'n good :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Conti kit will be in Next week It was in chrome as of last Monday :x:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

my conti kit finally showed up after waiting nearly 3 months


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Coca Pearl said:


> Motor coming out nice





Caballo said:


> I bet the Lokar linkage kit is going to work out very well


 yep it will I've done my research 



mrjones_012003 said:


> Looking good!


thanks bro !! I see the 65 is rolling along ~



SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> :inout:


I'm on it thugga !



MrMrFootball82 said:


> look'n good :thumbsup:


thanks fam! how's the 4 coming along ?


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


I sure it will be worth the wait when it's all painted up and rollin down 67 to 35 or 20 to a show


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

we bout to be In tha game.....suited and booted...lets gooooo


----------



## Coca Pearl

:inout:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Hell ya we are !!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

*updates* Finally got me L.E.D. Taillights in


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

put my Powdercoated tranny bac together with ALL new performance Parts Inside and out !


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ordered a 2200 stall converter to accomadate the upgrades on/ inside my engine From Monster Transmission as well as come accel 36 pound Injectors


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

picked up the rest of my parts from the powdercoater for my engine I'll have the engine finished within the next week I've been really busy !!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

crappy cell pic but body is ready to be put back on ! I gotta get on it but its been grind time @ the gig


----------



## Coca Pearl

Nice updates homie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> picked up the rest of my parts from the powdercoater for my engine I'll have the engine finished within the next week I've been really busy !!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Its gonna be a bitch getting that lower pulley on... that's already a tight fit....but it do look good doe.


----------



## larryd

[QUO



Looking good man just found this thread and it is definitely a motivator for my 61 Wagon!!! I love the little touches your're putting on it let me know how you like the taillights I am looking into those as well!

Great build!!





TE=STRICTLY MIKE;22349057]*updates* Finally got me L.E.D. Taillights in [/QUOTE]


----------



## DKM ATX

Looking really good Mike


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

DKM ATX said:


> Looking really good Mike


I'm on it homie updates coming really soon! Thanks DEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## MrMrFootball82

:nicoderm:


----------



## mrjones_012003

Can't wait to see the updates!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Finally Got my engine together for the most part  I took the fuel rails off to haver them powdercoated and my ac cover , alternator bracket & AC bracket to have them triple plated chrome  

Condition:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

also Finally got around to boxing up the rest of my goodies for my frame to send out for A Triple Bath  rear sway bar , LS / Impala V6 mounts dust covers, AC and alternator Brackets chrome will be back in 2 weeks I still have yet to see chome here local as good as what I get


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

small parts haul picked up a triple plated billet water neck , high flow thermo and (4) chrome Billet Specialties pedals for Payback


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

wont take me but a few mins to install the motor and tranny on the frame once my chrome comes back that will be my next step then in the meantime I'm goin to run my fuel and brake lines so I can Install the motor/tranny and drop on the body then Its on to install all of my new wiring


----------



## Coca Pearl

T


STRICTLY MIKE said:


> also Finally got around to boxing up the rest of my goodies for my frame to send out for A Triple Bath  rear sway bar , LS / Impala V6 mounts dust covers, AC and alternator Brackets chrome will be back in 2 weeks I still have yet to see chome here local as good as what I get


Mayne you going to be killing the game with the chrome plate flip flops


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

fire up in this piece... ttt


----------



## MrMrFootball82

Is that a Trani bracket/cross member that you would use with a 700r trani after doing a trani swap if so need that same one where did you find it? 


STRICTLY MIKE said:


> also Finally got around to boxing up the rest of my goodies for my frame to send out for A Triple Bath  rear sway bar , LS / Impala V6 mounts dust covers, AC and alternator Brackets chrome will be back in 2 weeks I still have yet to see chome here local as good as what I get


----------



## GALLO 59

o shit mike, lookin good =)


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## DKM ATX

Where is Mike???????


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

DKM ATX said:


> Where is Mike???????


 sup dee!! In the lab gettin down on Payback ! I;ll post updates tomorrow , I'm on Instagram like crazy now ! hahahaha


----------



## Coca Pearl

Post them pictures up homie


----------



## JOHNER

Them led tails are going to look great!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

mrjones_012003 said:


> Can't wait to see the updates!


I'm on it ! about to upload some video 



SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> fire up in this piece... ttt


blaooaooaoaowwwwww! LOL!!



MrMrFootball82 said:


> Is that a Trani bracket/cross member that you would use with a 700r trani after doing a trani swap if so need that same one where did you find it?


I have one for sale If your need it !



GALLO 59 said:


> o shit mike, lookin good =)


Thanks Galo I'm on it homie !



JOHNER said:


> Them led tails are going to look great!


I sure hope so for what they cost LOL!!



Coca Pearl said:


> Post them pictures up homie


cool I'll throw up a few real quick !


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

heres a short video of the LS engine Install I uploaded on youtube  *BACK YARD BOOGIE!!*


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

heres a parts haul that I got In Dakota Digitals , Chrome IDIDIT Tilt , NOS knuckle gaurds , Totally Stainless complete Exterior Bolt kit (allen style ) and the rest of my pedals  oh and U.S.A. made door handles I try my best to dodge the china shit :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I ordered all of my Pre-bent Stainless steel Brake Lines From Right Stuff and CPP should be here on friday ! I'm going to have them all polshied out before installing Them  Getting real close to installing the body then its down hill from there ! until then I'll just keep collecting parts


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> heres a short video of the LS engine Install I uploaded on youtube  *BACK YARD BOOGIE!!*


Got it looking good over there with that chassis. Last time I was there I told you, you need to clean that garage


----------



## DKM ATX

looking good!!!!


----------



## PERRO62

Mad Props.. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PERRO62

Mad Props...


----------



## MrMrFootball82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:you shit'n on n'em :inout:


----------



## JOHNER

Frame looking good!!!, chrome is on point


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

2x that strictly Mike


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

PERRO62 said:


> Mad Props.. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks brother !!



MrMrFootball82 said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:you shit'n on n'em :inout:


 PAYBACK !!! REVENGE!!! hahahahahahah!!



JOHNER said:


> Frame looking good!!!, chrome is on point


Thanks homie I see the 4 coming out nice !



MOLIFECAM713 said:


> 2x that strictly Mike


sup wit it J jizzell!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Ill post updates soon ! i need to upload the pics ! work will slow in mid december then I'm on it ! full throttle :yes:


----------



## blvd cruiser 832

Well bigg Mike BArry White didn't sale an so I'm going start on my ride...got a lot more in place so I'm going get the ride in order firstly motor and transmission then my top an interior, the brother getting the paint and bodywork is handling the framework,hydraulic installation


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP

:drama:


----------



## JOHNER

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Thanks homie I see the 4 coming out nice !


Thanks bro! motivated/inspired by project rides, you guys keep me going. :thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN




----------



## 817Lowrider

bump


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Its time to get this thing rolling again , frames done so It will maried to the body soon Loaded it up and took it over to the shop where my body is so I could get it ready to mount :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

these pics dont do it justice the frame came out beautiful as expected


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

All my lines came in sometime ago had them polished since they were all stainless to look like chrome , also ordered some fancy 3/16 and 3/8 fuel and brake line clips from Billet specialties along with some other goodies ! I had to get a 7" brake booster as well so I wouldnt have issues with the coil packs hitting when I go to Install the body.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Caught them Black Friday deals and scooped up the rest of my body emblems conti kit , quarter , and trunk emblems


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

https://youtu.be/2rT7MwW8MAA


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> https://youtu.be/2rT7MwW8MAA


 mayne HOL UP !!! is goin doooown!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I have yet to mount up my Zeniths , right now its sitting on daytons and coker 5.20s that I borowed from my homie! I did manage to buy a set of those new 5.20 premium sportways though! these are the shit!!


----------



## blvd cruiser 832

Looking nice Mike


----------



## lone star

Excellent


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

blvd cruiser 832 said:


> Looking nice Mike





lone star said:


> Excellent


Thanks fellas!uffin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

some parts came In today I ended up slanging the spot lights to my homie and picked up some USA made mirrors with Bowtie logo for my 60 , also ordered lokar steel braided transmission lines , lokar tranny dipstick, lokar oil dipstick the lokar shifter linkage i bought a while back but I like to store all my parts together so I dont have trouble finding anything:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

on the 1st of JAN I get my schedule back @ work FRI,SAT , & SUN off so It's about to be Non-Stop Building. Full throttle right now I'm running my fuel Lins for my LS ordered a Corvette Z06 fuel filter to mount up before mounting my body from the pump to the motor will all be hardlined and steel Braided also picked up my fuel and brake line clamps that I bought from Billet Specialties from the Polisher! as well as some fittings , 3/8 stainless tubing and sleeves from Stuart Hose & pipe couple of small Pics !


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

It's the little things that count


----------



## lone star

I wasn't impressed with them style line clamps u gotta drill n tap all the holes for them...blows


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I know right ! Luckily I have a tap and thread set readily available , I bought way to many clamps I'm certain I won't need them all , I'm also gonna have to tap and dye that Z06 fuel filter :facepalm:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Gonna look bad ass though homie every bolt on the car will be a button head Allen style ,stainless


----------



## blvd cruiser 832

Man brother YOU pulling out something special for 2016,my Lincoln is goin to be done by summer,YOU and a few others motivate me to start over an stop cutting corners


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## DKM ATX

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> these pics dont do it justice the frame came out beautiful as expected


Love it


----------



## BigJ_Dub

Sick!!


----------



## JOHNER

Frame came out great!


----------



## dunk420

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Its time to get this thing rolling again , frames done so It will maried to the body soon Loaded it up and took it over to the shop where my body is so I could get it ready to mount :biggrin:


money shot!!!!


----------



## blvd cruiser 832

Bigg motivation there


----------



## treyimpala

Great build, looks like its gonna turn out to be one tough contender....
:ninja:


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

See you at Sam Torres car show brother Mike


----------



## nuttycutty

Here you can do this one next lol,its a 348 tri-power car


----------



## Coca Pearl

nuttycutty said:


> Here you can do this one next lol,its a 348 tri-power car
> 
> 
> View attachment 1826882
> View attachment 1826874


It would need to be a vert to get his attention


----------



## nuttycutty

Lol it was a joke,I was actually thinking about buying that car and doing it up but it is sooo rusty i passed


----------



## GALLO 59

DAMN, I just saw this, right on strictly mike wow! good job bro I usually jump on really quick to put pictures up and then get out I'm in a rush I never really stayed long enough to look around I didn't know you had this. right on cant wait to see it done =)


----------



## Hound Dog

Damn Mike looking good! I've been out of the Lowrider scene for a long time but, just recently got the itch and joined this forum. I been reading this thread all night like a house wife with a trashy romance novel!!! Can't wait to see it finished! 1959 or 1960 Impala is what I'll be looking to build when the time comes.

-Billy


----------



## Coca Pearl

:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNER

TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl

:inout:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

let me upload some pics so i can update my thread !


----------



## SAM1

:thumbsup:


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

that's what up, brother Mike


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> let me upload some pics so i can update my thread !


But when doe? next month?


----------



## Coca Pearl

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> But when doe? next month?


:roflmao: might be even a longer wait then that


----------



## vouges17

whats good foo, post some pics up


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP

:thumbsup:


----------



## MrMrFootball82

:thumbsup:


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Where everyone at


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP

:run:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I'm back homies I've been building I just don't get on here as much as I use ! The Big Payback is literally months from completion .. I'll update my thread once my password is changed..


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP

:h5:


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I'm back homies I've been building I just don't get on here as much as I use ! The Big Payback is literally months from completion .. I'll update my thread once my password is changed..


that kool mike you goin to the bigg M picnic


----------



## JOHNER

:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

still waiting on the pictures....must be having issues changing his password


----------



## EXCANDALOW

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I'm back homies I've been building I just don't get on here as much as I use ! The Big Payback is literally months from completion .. I'll update my thread once my password is changed..


pictures sir


----------



## JOHNER

:drama:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Y MIS PARTES??


----------



## Coca Pearl

:sprint:


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP

:run:


----------



## Coca Pearl

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> still waiting on the pictures....must be having issues changing his password


I believe the homies 60 went a wall


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

nope he's on it he just got it repainted and it should be going back on the frame if its not on there already....he's in vegas right now


----------



## Coca Pearl

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> nope he's on it he just got it repainted and it should be going back on the frame if its not on there already....he's in vegas right now


I talked to him about a few days ago


----------



## Hound Dog

He's been posting pics on Instagram! https://www.instagram.com/60payback/


----------



## Coca Pearl

Hound Dog said:


> He's been posting pics on Instagram! https://www.instagram.com/60payback/


:roflmao:


----------



## JOHNER

What's the word?


----------



## Coca Pearl

JOHNER said:


> What's the word?


I'm staring to think someone cashed him out


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP

hno:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

what up homies !! gotta ge this thread back poppin!! ONE1LUV!!:yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl

Post up homie and get this thread going


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

ttt


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

A lot of stuff on Instagram


----------



## Panchote817

i aint saying im jealous....but dam!:banghead:


----------



## JOHNER

No instagram.. what we looking like Mike?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

I can say the car Is In motion and Its back on the frame


----------



## REYXTC

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP

:dunno:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

what up fellas I'm back :biggrin: payback coming soon! I'm on Instagram all the time now ! I need to post up in here !


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> what up fellas I'm back :biggrin: payback coming soon! I'm on Instagram all the time now ! I need to post up in here !


Post up or shut uphno::nicoderm:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I'm back once I figure out how to post up again?:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Right on brother mike


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

video and photos coming this week


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Right on mike


----------



## duncun420

:dunno:


STRICTLY MIKE said:


> video and photos coming this week


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Bump for the bigg payback


----------



## Vintage classic

Any pics?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Vintage classic said:


> Any pics?


you're going to have to follow him on Instagram @60payback


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR




----------

